# Adult: GUCK development forum IV



## Death By Surfeit (Jul 28, 2003)

Welcome to the fourth topic here at the EnWorld forums devoted to the production of a definitive d20 conversion for the Guide to Unlawful Carnal Knowledge. These editing threads have proved some of the most popular at EnWorld, drawing a myriad of contributors to help the GUCK reach this point. My thanks to you all, past and present, for helping this task along and offering your thoughts, ideas, suggestions, criticisms and adulations.

Indeed, beneath this post I have included the recently compiled Full Mechanics (v2.0), including rules for skills, feats, carnal arts, sexual alignment, kinks, conception, pregancy, childbirth and not least the sexual mechanics themselves (which have had a brief polish). Once these have been approved, we can smugly claim the mechanical half of the GUCK complete. Congratulations to all of you who have laboured over game balance, probabilities, reality issues, simplicity and appropriateness to bring this less glamorous half to bear. From now on we are free to cast our imaginations over ideas for clever, witty or racy spells, magic items, monsters, diseases and background ideas.

Contributions are welcome from anyone and everyone who reads this thread, provided they remain within the topic of discussion. Read through the Full Mechanics below and voice your concerns or concurrence. Thanks to you all and I hope your support remains with us throughout.

Cheers,

DbS

PS. The Full Mechanics below lacks the wonderful demonstration of mechanics put together by brevdravis, out of concern for Eric's grandmother. To see it, please visit out site at www.netbook-of-uck.net.
PPS. VVrayven, if you have another set of spells ready, the time is more than apt to post them for discussion. Thanks.


----------



## Death By Surfeit (Jul 28, 2003)

*Full Mechanics v2.0 part I*

*GUIDE TO UNLAWFUL CARNAL KNOWLEDGE – FULL MECHANICSV2.0*

The d20 Conversion of the Guide to Unlawful Carnal Knowledge. A hefty title, and an equally large task to do it justice. The fruit of many arduous seasons, the full mechanics below, is here for your perusal and ponderage.

My most heartfelt thanks go to the contributors at the EnWorld forums who have helped the Guide along; they have done so with no promise of reward but with a dedication and determination that impresses me still.

I’d also like to accredit you, the reader, for taking the time to enjoy the Guide so far. If you have enjoyed our work, visit www.netbook-of-uck.net or our fourth development forum at enworld.cyberstreet.com for th chance to contribute something of your own. The most exciting and enjoyable parts of the Guide are yet to be pieced together, and any help is warmly received.

Cheers,

Death By Surfeit, on behalf of VVrayven, Sorn, Alzrius, Brevdravis, Asher, Kolvar, Bastoche, Gez, Anabsterconian, Loren et al.

July 2003


*STATUS CONDITIONS*
The following are additions to status conditions as found in Chapter 2 of the DMG. Physical arousal and mental horniness only affect those creatures with an active sexual alignment – constructs, elementals, plants, undead and vermin are immune to the following unless specifically stated otherwise.

PHYSICAL CONDITIONS (AROUSAL)
These conditions overlap (do not stack) with each other; a given character only suffers penalties for the most profound of them. For the purposes of rules text, Peaked, Climaxed and Ecstatic characters are also considered ‘Aroused’, as Peaked, Climaxed and Ecstatic are stronger forms of Arousal.

Aroused
Aroused characters are physically aroused and ready for congress, males having become erect and females lubricated. Unless compensated for somehow, any attempts at conventional intercourse without being Aroused beforehand incur a -5 circumstance penalty on the Prowess check. Aroused characters suffer a -2 arousal penalty to all non-sensual attack rolls, skill checks and saves for five minutes (one minute if in inappropriate situations, including combat). Successful spellcasting requires a Concentration check (DC 10 + spell level). An Aroused character that is not yet Horny must make a Will save (DC 5) each round or become so. A successful Spot check (DC 15 male, 20 female) will give away this condition in another person.

Peaked
Peaked characters are in a heightened state of arousal; their skin flushes with blood, their heart rate and breathing accelerates and they are on the approach to climax. The vivid sensations coursing through their bodies cause Peaked characters to suffer a -4 arousal penalty to all non-sensual attack rolls, skill checks and saves for one minute. When this period expires, characters are Aroused instead. They require a Concentration check (DC 20 + spell level) to cast spells successfully, and if not Horny require a Will save (DC 10) each round to avoid becoming such. A successful Spot check (DC 5 male, 10 female) will give away this condition in another person.

Climaxed
Climaxed characters are overcome by waves of pleasurable sensation, either held in the rapture of an orgasm or teetering on the cusp of one. They are considered Helpless whilst the condition lasts (usually one round) unless they can make a Fortitude save (DC 30). If they are successful, they may act as if slowed but with a -8 arousal penalty to all non-sensual actions. Spellcasting requires a Concentration check (DC 30 + spell level) to be successful. The condition is obvious to all onlookers.

Ecstasy
Not all orgasms are equal and these are the best of them: an Ecstatic character is lost to courses of blissful pleasure, lost to the world and held deeply in the rapture of exquisite sensation. They are considered Helpless whilst the condition lasts (usually one round) unless they can make a Fortitude save (DC 40). If they are successful, they may act as if slowed but with a -16 arousal penalty to all non-sensual actions. Spellcasting requires a Concentration check (DC 40 + spell level) to be successful. The condition is obvious to all onlookers.

MENTAL CONDITIONS (HORNINESS)
These conditions overlap (do not stack) with each other; a given character only suffers penalties for the most profound of them. For the purposes of rules text, Lustful and Delirious characters are also considered ‘Horny’, as Lustful and Sexually Delirious are stronger forms of Horniness. The penalties incurred by arousal and horniness do not stack; a given character only takes one set of arousal penalties and makes one Concentration check for spellcasting, taking the most severe value in each case. A character that is Horny may become Aroused as a free action: this condition lasts as long as they remain Horny, unless maintained by some other means.

Horny
Horny characters are mentally psyched up and raring to go. Characters can typically become Horny by their own discretion unless extenuating circumstances prevail; DMs should feel free to set a Will save in such circumstances.

Unless they can make a Will save (DC 10) for each minute they remain in this state, characters will approach any desirable partners present with advances, regardless of how out-of-place their comments may seem. They need a similar check each round to abstain from sexual activity should the opportunity present itself.

Indecent thoughts cloud the mind of a Horny character, causing them to suffer a -2 arousal penalty to all non-sensual attack rolls, skill checks and saves for five minutes (one minute if in inappropriate conditions such as combat), and twice this amount to saves against arousal effects, seduction and spells with the [Arousal] descriptor. Successful spellcasting requires a Concentration check (DC 10 + spell level). A successful Sense Motive check will give away this condition in another person (DC 20).

Lustful
A Lustful character not only desires sex, they crave it - their mind is consumed by lust and they seek to lose themselves in the sweet dreams of a libido without bounds. Such powerful desire seldom has a mundane basis, and can typically only be brought about by powerful sexcraft, carnal magics or exotic substances.

Unless they can make a Will save (DC 20) each minute they are in this condition, a Lustful character makes moves toward any possible partners, in accordance with their sexual alignment. If rebuffed, characters of evil alignments or low wit may attempt to rape the subjects of their attentions; others are likely to masturbate until they find relief. A successful check allows them to act normally, but with the penalties listed below. Should an opportunity arise, the character needs to make a similar Will save each round to avoid indulging.

Lustful characters suffer a -4 arousal penalty to all non-sensual attack rolls, and twice this amount to saves against arousal, seduction and spells with the [Arousal] descriptor. Lustfulness typically lasts ten minutes, regardless of circumstances, before residing to Horniness. If the condition is brought about by a spell effect with a fixed duration, Lustfulness lasts that long. Successful spellcasting requires a Concentration check (DC 20 + spell level). A successful Sense Motive check (DC 10) gives away the condition in another person.

Delirious
A Delirious character is beyond the reach of the world and lost in a private world of sensuality, devoid of the will to do anything but satisfy an all-consuming desire for base pleasure. This is not by any means a natural state - only through the machinations of powerful enchantments and potent sensual techniques can a character enter it.

Unless the character succeeds in a Will save (DC 30) each round, they are considered Helpless, incapable of taking any action beyond seeking out the nearest source of sexual relief and indulging themselves They lack the awareness to make seduction attempts, instead throwing themselves at whatever looks most satisfying - sexual alignment plays a role where there is a choice of partners, but beyond that a Delirious character will consent to pretty much anything and anyone. They fail any saves they are required to make, and are suggestible as if hypnotised.

If the check is successful, the character may act with a -8 arousal penalty to all non-sensual actions (twice this amount to saves against arousal, seduction and spells with the [Arousal] descriptor), spellcasting only being possible with a Concentration check (DC 30 + spell level). They will remain in this state until the spell’s duration expires (if the condition was caused by a spell effect), more likely, they pass out through over-exertion. A Delirious character’s condition is obvious to the most casual look.

OTHER CONDITIONS

Unwilling
If a character does not wish sexual activity, they may declare themselves Unwilling as a free action. All arousal and horniness resulting from checks against the character are resisted with an unwilling bonus of between 1 and 20 or more (according to the campaign setting) for as long as the condition lasts. Becoming horny negates the mechanical benefits of being Unwilling.

Fatigued
In addition to standard penalties to Strength and Dexterity, the DC for Prowess checks to arouse a Fatigued character is increased by 2.

Exhausted
In addition to standard penalties to Strength and Dexterity, the DC for Prowess checks to arouse an Exhausted character is increased by 6. As Exhaustion overlaps Fatigue, only apply the largest penalty of the two.

Recovery
When a male falls from a Climaxed or Ecstatic state, he goes into a period of Recovery. The DC for Prowess checks to arouse him is increased by 8. Recovery overlaps Exhaustion and Fatigue, so only apply the highest penalty of the three. This state lasts for five minutes, or until the character becomes Aroused again.


*THE PROWESS SKILL*
This skill is in addition to the skills normally available to characters, as found in Chapter 3 of the PHB.

PROWESS (Cha)
Use this skill to bewilder your sexual partners with an array of exotic techniques. Prowess is a class skill for all characters.

As with the Perform skill, each rank in Prowess grants you a sexual proficiency, either physical or mental, within which you can apply your rank bonus to checks - you may not use your Prowess rank bonus for any application for which you do not have the appropriate proficiency.

For example, three ranks in prowess could allow a character to be proficient with Masturbation (Male), Penetrative (Matrimonial), and DSM  (Domination). These three proficiencies would allow the character to add their +3 rank bonus to a Prowess check; all other proficiencies would be with a +0 rank bonus instead.

Special: Regardless of circumstances, it is impossible to take 10 or take 20 on a Prowess check, due to its unpredictable nature.

PROFICIENCIES
Below is a concise list of the different proficiency groups covered by the GUCK, followed by individual proficiencies in brackets. Some proficiency groups end with an ‘etc.’, in which case you are free to concoct additional proficiencies, provided they remain in the nature of the group. Below each proficiency group is a brief description of what it entails, and the modifiers for different Prowess DCs (see The Prowess Check for details).

Physical Proficiencies:

Caress (By type - Breasts, Erotic Massage, Stroking etc.)
Gentle touches, brushes and strokes of the anatomy.
Aroused -0, Peaked -2, Climaxed -10, Ecstatic –10

Exotic (By orifice - Anus, Breasts, Thighs etc.)
Intercourse involving a nonvaginal orifice.
Receiver: Aroused -10, Peaked -2, Climaxed -0, Ecstatic –0
Thruster: Aroused –5, Peaked –10, Climaxed –10, Ecstatic -10

Masturbation (Male, Female)
More forceful manipulation of the sexual organs, with some limited stroking of erogenous zones.
Aroused -5, Peaked -0, Climaxed -0, Ecstatic -5

Oral (Cunnilingus, Fellatio)
The application of oral sex on women and men, respectively.
Aroused -5, Peaked -0, Climaxed -0, Ecstatic -5

Penetrative (By position - Cross, Frontal, Half-facing, Inverted, Matrimonial, Negresse, Rear, Riding, Scissors, Standing etc.)
Vaginal intercourse, separated by specific position.
Aroused -10, Peaked -2, Climaxed -0, Ecstatic -0

Toys (By item - Dildos, Fruit, Wands, Wizards' Staffs, etc.)
Similar to masturbation, but with the use of an item.
Aroused -10, Peaked -2, Climaxed -0, Ecstatic -0

When a partner is using a Penetrative or Exotic technique against them, characters always make a Prowess check back, if only by virtue of just lying there (this is regardless of whether or not the partner wishes to). If they do not add their rank bonus to this reflexive roll, this ‘passive’ check is considered a free action and does not impose any penalties against any other Prowess checks they may wish to make that extended round.

Prowess checks using the ‘Toys’ proficiency require an appropriate item for use as a sexual aid. Using an inappropriate item incurs a –2 circumstance penalty for poor quality tools and may incur consequences under the Size Matters rules, whereas using an ideal item for the job gives a +2 circumstance penalty for excellent tools.

Exotic proficiencies are listed as having two sets of modifiers: the ‘Receiver’ set is used as a modifier for Prowess checks made against the thruster, and the ‘Thruster’ set is used as a modifier for Prowess checks made against the receiver.

Mental Proficiencies:

Bondage (By type - Contortion, Hanging, Inverted, Ties etc.)
5 or more ranks in Use Rope provide a +2 synergy bonus to this proficiency. Subjects may be bound with a successful (DC 10/11) use of this proficiency. They then receive the kink modifiers associated with bondage for further arousal.

DSM (Domination, Submission)
5 or more ranks in Intimidate provide a +2 synergy bonus to the Domination proficiency; 5 or more ranks in Sense Motive provide a +2 synergy bonus to the Submission proficiency. Subjects may be turned on by your dominating or submissive performance with a successful (DC 10/11) use of this proficiency. They then receive the kink modifiers associated with domination or submission (respectively) for further arousal.

Dirty Talk (By approach - Filthy, Sweet, Poetic, etc.)
5 or more ranks in Innuendo provide a +2 synergy bonus to this proficiency, and 5 or more ranks in Diplomacy provide an additional +2 bonus; these bonuses stack.

Erotic Dance (By type - Lapdance, Poledance, Striptease, etc.)
5 or more ranks in Perform (dance) provide a +2 synergy bonus to this proficiency. If you incur a –4 penalty, all people within 30ft with clear line of sight may be affected by your check.


THE PROWESS CHECK

Prowess is used to induce a state of physical arousal or mental horniness upon another creature, or even yourself. To do so requires one minute (ten combat rounds) of devoted attention to make a single check.

The Extended Round
Where detail is necessary (such as simultaneous congress and combat), it is best to imagine minute-long ‘extended rounds’ broken up into ten combat rounds each. Prowess checks are declared at the beginning of each extended round, and (unless interrupted) resolved at the end of each.

Within each extended round, the first combat round may be used to change position, cast a performance-enhancing spell or some other action; this is time in which to prepare for further activity.

Each character must then declare which proficiency they are using, and against whom. Where you have a rank bonus in the proficiency, declare how much of that bonus you are using at this point.

The remaining nine combat rounds must be spent pleasuring your partner with the proficiency you stated (a full-round action incurring attacks of opportunity). Should you stop during any point in the nine rounds, the check automatically fails.

At the end of each extended round, work out the effects of Prowess checks against each individual involved, using the modifiers listed on Table 1-03: Prowess Check Modifiers. Consult Table 1-01: Arousal DCs or Table 1-02: Horniness DCs, and adjust the status condition for each character to that appropriate for the highest DC reached.

Where a character has been the subject of multiple Prowess checks, take the highest result (after modifiers) as the basic roll. Each further roll sufficient to maintain or raise the character’s arousal or horniness adds +2 to this roll; each one rolling below this deducts –2 instead. Where physical and mental proficiencies have been used on a character, resolve this process for each.

Multiple Partners
It is possible to make physical Prowess checks against multiple partners, provided that they are all within easy reach and you each have sufficient appendages for the task, although a cumulative –4 penalty to all checks made is imposed for each Prowess check after the first. You may not make more checks simultaneously than (1 + your Dexterity modifier).

The tables below show the DC to increase a character’s arousal or horniness according to their present condition, and their gender (male characters use the numbers before the slash, females the number afterward). The highest DC acheived represents the new state of the character. Where the roll fails to acheive any listed DC for the character’s present condition no change takes place, and existing arousal or horniness may expire (according to its duration).

Conditions
Any circumstance, spell or other effects active for at least five rounds of this period will be included when determining the Prowess check. Should a character take damage over the course of the extended round, take the most damage inflicted during a combat round as the value to use when determining applicable modifiers.

Table 1-01: Arousal DCs
Current Arousal - None - Aroused - Peaked - Climaxed - Ecstatic
None -/- 13/16 26/32 52/64 104/128
Aroused -/- 7/9 14/18 28/36 56/72
Peaked -/- -/- 8/10 16/20 32/40

Table 1-02: Mental Arousal DCs
Current Arousal - None - Horny - Lustful - Delirious
None -/- 10/11 50/55 90/99
Horny -/- 1/1 30/33 70/77
Lustful -/- -/- 10/11 50/55

Table 1-03: Prowess Check Modifiers
Subject Status
-2 when subject of check is Fatigued
-6 when subject of check is Exhausted
-8 when subject of check is in Recovery
Proficiency
-2 unusual proficiency
-5 inappropriate proficiency
-10 very inappropriate proficiency
-4 per additional Prowess check made during extended round
Circumstances
-2 awkward circumstances (eg. in public)
-5 dangerous circumstances (eg. in combat)
Fetishes & Frets
+fetish bonus (according to fetish) when used on a partner with the fetish
-fret penalty (according to fret) when appropriate
Damage
-total damage received in round if subject is not masochistic
+total damage received in round if subject is masochistic
+total damage dealt to partners in round if subject is sadistic
Compatibility
-2 subject is of an unpreferred gender
-2 character is of the subject’s unpreferred gender
-5 subject is of an unaccepted gender
-5 character is of the subject’s unaccepted gender
-4 subject is of a different creature Type.

Resisting Prowess Checks
Having Prowess checks made against you is not a passive process. When a physical or mental proficiency is used against them, characters are entitled to a Fortitude or Will save respectively to resist the effects. If a character is Unwilling, they will attempt this save against all checks used against them, adding their Unwilling bonus to the result.

This check is only made against mundane Prowess checks; arousal or horniness arising from spells and other supernatural means are resisted as described in the spell or ability descriptions.

Table 1-04: Arousal Resistance DCs
Rise to Aroused DC 10
Rise to Peaked DC 15
Rise to Climaxed DC 20
Rise to Ecstasy DC 25

Table 1-05: Horniness Resistance DCs
Rise to Horny DC 10
Rise to Lustful DC 20
Rise to Delirious DC 30 

Climax and Ecstasy
When a check result indicates that a character has become Climaxed or Ecstatic, the next extended round for them is handled differently, as their partner(s) try to prolong or intensify the character’s rapture. They are in a Climaxed or Ecstatic state for the first round, but thereafter Prowess checks are made against them at the end of each round, to the DCs set out below. Should the checks fail to meet either at these DCs, the character’s arousal immediately resides to Aroused (if female) or None (if male), with no resisting save.

Table 1-06: Extended Climax DCs
Round Climax DC - Ecstasy DC
1st 24/25 - 32/40
2nd 32/30 - 48/50
3rd 40/35 - 64/60
4th 48/40 - 80/70 
5th 56/45 - 96/80
6th 64/50 – 112/90
7th 72/55 – 128/100
8th 80/60 – 144/110
9th 88/65 – 160/120

Sexual Fatigue
Undergoing climax is exhausting both mentally and physically, and as such characters are limited to how long they can remain in this state. Every round spent in Ectasy deals 1 point of temporary Wisdom damage from mental fatigue; physical fatigue goes as follows:

Characters can sustain (1 + Con bonus) rounds of Climax or one round of Ecstasy before becoming Fatigued. Once Fatigued, they can sustain (1 + Con bonus) rounds of Climax or one round of Ecstasy before becoming Exhausted.

Characters can continue sexual activity whilst Exhausted, but the process is strenuous: becoming Climaxed inflicts 1d6 points of subdual damage, whilst becoming Ecstatic inflicts 5d6 points of subdual damage.

SIZE MATTERS
So the saying goes, and with the myriad of diverse species of the Great Wheel are concerned, it becomes an ever more significant factor. When using a Penetrative, Sodomy, Toys or similar technique, compare the size of the phallus to the orifice concerned and consult the table below for the effects to the recipient.

The owner of the phallus may also be damaged – where the difference is one-and-a-half size categories or more, the owner of the phallus receives damage as if the difference was one size category than it actually is.

Note that although larger phalli give bonuses to Prowess checks, the damage caused makes the check harder – in most cases, it’s best to have an even match. Where damage may be incurred, it is recommended that you not use the Soft Focus rules as the encounter is likely to have severe repercussions.

Smaller still: Fruitless. No appreciable sensation of any kind.
Two sizes smaller: Pathetic. Both Prowess checks incur a -8 size penalty. When using the Soft Focus rules, this penalty is reduced to -4.
One and a half sizes smaller: Dismal. Both Prowess checks incur a -6 size penalty. When using the Soft Focus rules, this penalty is reduced to -3.
One size smaller: Disappointing. Both Prowess checks incur a -4 size penalty. When using the Soft Focus rules, this penalty is reduced to -2.
Half a size smaller: Weak. Both Prowess checks incur a -2 size penalty. When using the Soft Focus rules, this penalty is reduced to -1.
Same size: No special rules.
Half a size larger: Chunky. Both Prowess checks gain a +2 size bonus. The recipient incurs 1 point of subdual damage each extended round, unless they can succeed at a Fortitude save (DC 10).
One size larger: Dangerous. Both Prowess checks gain a +4 size bonus. The recipient incurs 1d6 points of subdual damage each extended round. A successful Fortitude save (DC: 10 + partner’s HD) reduces this to just one point. Apply hard-focus rules, as unconsciousness is likely.
One and a half sizes larger: Perilous. Both Prowess checks gain a +6 size bonus. The recipient incurs 1d6 points of physical damage each extended round. A successful Fortitude save (DC: 15 + partner’s HD) reduces this to 1d6 points of subdual damage.
Two sizes larger: Lethal. Both Prowess checks gain a +8 size bonus. The recipient incurs 5d6 points of physical damage each extended round. A successful Fortitude save (DC: 20 + partner’s HD) reduces this to 1d6 points of physical damage.
Larger still: All pain, no gain. The Prowess Check has no effect; the phallus is simply too large to fit. If some way is found to overcome this (such as opportune shapeshifting), 5d6 points of physical damage is inflicted each extended round on the recipient.

*A VERY SOCIAL ART*
Noteworthy performances can result in NPC attitude changes, allowing you to sleep your way to success if necessary. A given character can only have their attitude shifted by one performance at a time; the attitude changes overlap (do not stack). These attitude changes are not permanent; they are the result of emotional attachment, and your own actions may negate this bonus as the DM sees fit.

It is possible to shift a person’s attitude beyond those listed on page XX of the DMG with a particularly good performance. A person whose attitude is shifted one rank above Helpful is considered charmed, two ranks is considered dominated and three considered thralled, all as the spells and powers of the same name.

Measuring Gratification

Whenever a character Climaxes, they receive gratification points. As shown on Table 1-07: Climax Gratification, below, these are accumulated over the course of an extended round in which a character Climaxes. These scores are cumulative – a character that is Ecstatic in the first round and Climaxed in the second and third gains 2+2+3 =7 points of gratification, for example. These gratification points are kept as a running total; at the end of a session of sexual activity, add up the points and consult the ‘Points’ column of Table 1-08: Total Gratification for each character to see what kind of experience they have had. Descriptions of each, and their game effects, are listed overleaf – players are encouraged to role-play any attitude changes their characters undergo.

Sidebar: Soft Focus Rules
Sometimes, it is inappropriate, undesirable or unnecessary to go into such lucid depth in a sexual encounter. The conventional rules may offend the group’s tastes, the encounter may be of little consequence or depth, or a player would like some gauge of his  or her performance without roleplaying through the entire encounter.
As an alternative, the soft focus rules provide a quick resolution in situations where time, circumstances and conditions are not an issue. In these instances, roll a d20, add your rank bonus in Prowess and Charisma bonus, and consult the ‘Check’ column of Table 1-08, below. Spells, kinks, magical items that do not add a flat bonus, and carnal arts have no effect on a soft focus roll. Compatibility modifiers from Table 1-03 may be used, but the other modifiers would probably negate the ‘ideal situation’ that the soft focus embodies.
The check is assumed to take 1 hour, after which both characters are considered Fatigued. It is assumed that characters use a variety of proficiencies available to them, including Penetrative where possible. In this case, a conception roll should be made.

Table 1-07: Climax Gratification
Round	Climaxed / Ecstatic
1st	1 /2
2nd	2/4
3rd	3/6
4th	4/8
5th	5/10
6th	6/12
7th	7/14
8th	8/16
9th	9/18
10th	10/20

Table 1-08: Total Gratification
Points Check Experience Temporary/Permanent attitude change
0 <9 Disappointing experience –1/0
1 9 Satisfactory experience 0/0
4 16 Enjoyable experience +1/0
8 25 Memorable experience +1/+1
16 36 Fantastic experience +2/+1
32 49 Extraordinary experience +2/+2
64 64 Heavenly experience +3/+2
128 81 Rapturous experience +3/+3

Disappointing experience - You have failed to reach satisfaction, left yearning for more with little place to turn to. Your frustration manifests as a negative attitude change (from Neutral to Unfriendly, for example) toward your partner(s) for the next week.

Satisfactory experience - You have achieved satisfaction, and that is always good, as we all know. But it was nothing remarkable.

Enjoyable experience - Your partner has exhibited a bit more flair than the standard lover, and the experience has certainly benefited as a result. You experience one positive attitude change (from Neutral to Friendly, for example) toward your partners for the next day.

Memorable experience – The joy you have experienced will serve as a delightful memory for some time. You experience one positive attitude change (from Neutral to Friendly, for example) toward your partner(s). Characters showing this level of flair may develop a local reputation as a good lover.

Fantastic experience - Even the most jaded of lovers would be impressed by the wondrous encounter you’ve undergone. You experience two positive attitude changes (from Neutral to Helpful, for example) toward your partner(s) for the next day, and one positive attitude change thereafter. Characters showing this level of flair may garner a regional reputation as a lover of some note.

Extraordinary experience – This numbers amongst your most treasured experiences, leaving you with blissful memories you’ll retain for the rest of your life. You experience two positive attitude changes (from Neutral to Helpful, for example) toward your partner(s). Characters showing this level of flair may have their reputation as a lover spread nationwide, given time.

Heavenly experience - Things were done in the bedroom that are the stuff of legends and ribald pornographic etchings! The gods and goddesses of pleasure would be proud of you. In time, your blissful endeavours may incite them to make contact in person! You experience three positive attitude changes (from Neutral to charmed, for example) toward your partner(s) for the next day, and two positive attitude changes thereafter.

Rapturous experience - You have been utterly consumed your partner(s)’ attentions and their pleasurous abilities have touched your very soul. Your acts arise as a beacon to the sensual gods above, drawing your presence ever closer to them. You experience three positive attitude changes (from Neutral to charmed, for example) toward your partner(s) from now on.


----------



## Death By Surfeit (Jul 28, 2003)

*Full Mechanics v2.0 - Part II*

*EXOTIC FEATS*
These are in addition to the normal feats available to characters, as found in Chapter 4 of the PHB.

BODY TO DIE FOR (General)
You beauty is otherworldy - the mere sight of your body drives potential partners wild.
Prerequisites: Sex Appeal, Cha 17+
Benefit: By acting provocatively (a move-equivalent action), your sumptuous form acts as a gaze attack – all creatures of compatible sexual alignment within 30ft. must pass a Will save (DC:10 + Cha modifier) of become Horny. Characters may attempt to look away as usual.
Special: Your body’s shape must be clearly visible; you may not benefit from this feat whilst wearing armour or bulky clothing of any kind. By foregoing clothing entirely (rings, necklaces and other jewellery may still be worn), this ability is constantly active.

BULLETPROOF BEAUTY (General)
Your gorgeous form drives opponents to the point of distraction.
Prerequisites: Sex Appeal, Body to Die For, Cha 21+
Benefit: You may add your Charisma modifier as a bonus to AC, even when flat-footed or immobilised. This bonus does not stack with a monk’s Wisdom bonus.
Special: Your body’s shape must be clearly visible; you may not benefit from this feat whilst wearing any significant amount of clothing, let alone armour. By foregoing clothing entirely (jewellery may still be worn), you can impose a morale penalty equal to your Charisma modifier on all melee attacks against you from creatures of compatible sexual alignment.

COITAL CASTING (General)
Your physical arousal only improves your spellcasting abilities.
Prerequisites: Coital Concentration, 8 or more ranks in Prowess, 12 or more ranks in Concentration
Benefit: When you succeed at the Concentration check to ignore penalties for arousal, you may add your arousal penalty instead as an arousal bonus to the DCs of all your sensual spells.

COITAL CONCENTRATION (General)
You remain focused even whilst physically aroused.
Prerequisites: Sensual spellcaster, 4 or more ranks in Prowess, 6 or more ranks in Concentration
Benefit: With a successful Concentration check (DC 10 Aroused, 20 Peaked, 30 Climaxed, 40 Ecstatic), you may act normally, ignoring all penalties for physical arousal.
Normal: Arousal infers penalties on skill checks, attack rolls and saves. Spells require Concentration checks to cast successfully. Unless a Fortitude save can be passed, Climaxed or Ecstatic characters are considered helpless.

CONDUCTIVE KISS (Metapsionic)
You may disguise your powers as a passionate kiss.
Prerequisites: Ability to manifest telepathy powers
Benefit: By kissing an opponent (an attack-equivalent grapple action), you can ease the linking of minds that is the foundation of telepathy powers. The spells now have ‘Kiss’ range and affect only the creature kissed, but are affected as if by the Hide Power (all displays) metapsionic feats, regardless of whether you possess them.

DIVINE RAPTURE (Divine)
You may manifest your god’s power as raw sensual energy.
Prerequisites: Ability to turn/rebuke undead, ability to channel positive energy.
Benefit: By expending one of your turn/rebuke attempts, you may smite living foes with carnal power. Roll the turning check and damage roll as normal to determine who you can affect; each has a Prowess check made against them (d20 + Cha modifer; no ranks may be applied to this roll).

EXTREMELY TIGHT (General)
Your vagina is of slight proportions.
Prerequisites: Must be female, must be taken at 1st level
Benefit: Your vagina is half a size category smaller than usual for your race (eg. a gnome would count as a Tiny-and-a-half size partner, or an elf Small).
Special: Certain individual races already count as a smaller partner than of their size category; if they gain this feat, the circumstances stack (ouch).

FLOWERS OF THE DECADENT BLOSSOM (Carnal Art)
Your experience encompasses the many techniques of this exclusive Carnal Art.
Prerequisite: Int 13+, 3 or more ranks of Sexual Prowess
Benefit: You may safely use the manoeuvres of this Art a number of times equal to your Dexterity modifier before resting.
Normal: Characters without this feat cannot use the Art’s techniques.
Special: You may take this feat multiple times, allowing you to use the manoeuvres an additional number of times equal to your Dexterity modifier before resting.

IMMACULATE FORMS OF THE MASTER (Carnal Art)
You have been taught under the school of master Weil Hung.
Prerequisite: Str 13+, 3 or more ranks of Sexual Prowess
Benefit: You may safely use the manoeuvres of this Art a number of times equal to your Strength modifier before resting.
Normal: Characters without this feat cannot use the Art’s techniques.
Special: You may take this feat multiple times, allowing you to use the manoeuvres an additional number of times equal to your Strength modifier before resting.

IMPROVED ENDURANCE (General)
Your sexual abilities allow you to resist stimulation better.
Prerequisite: Endurance, 1 or more ranks in Prowess
Benefit: You may add your ranks in Prowess to Fortitude saves to resist Arousal effects.
Normal: Mundane changes in Arousal may be resisted with a Fortitude save; magical effects may be resisted as explained in the spell description.

IRON CELIBACY (General)
Your powers of self-control are astounding with regard to sexual matters; your resolve in celibacy protects you from the attentions of others and the insidious effects of sensual magic.
Prerequisites: Iron Will, Abstinent sexual alignment
Benefit: You gain a Will save to ignore the effects of a successful Bluff (seduction) or Prowess check on you (DC: check result). This stacks with any other opportunities to resist seduction or arousal. You gain Spell Resistance equal to your character level plus your Wisdom modifier against spells with the [Libido-Affecting] or [Arousal] descriptors.
Special: If the character willingly engages in any form of sexual activity, the effects of this feat are suspended until a character Atones (see Atonement, PHB).

LORE OF THE TANTRIC ANCIENTS (Carnal Art)
You have researched the teachings of the ancient Tantric school.
Prerequisite: Wis 13+, 3 or more ranks of Sexual Prowess
Benefit: You may safely use the manoeuvres of this Art a number of times equal to your Wisdom modifier before resting.
Normal: Characters without this feat cannot use the Art’s techniques.
Special: You may take this feat multiple times, allowing you to use the manoeuvres an additional number of times equal to your Wisdom modifier before resting.

MASSIVELY HUNG (General)
You are more than well hung for your race.
Prerequisites: Must be male, must be taken at 1st level
Benefit: Your phallus is half a size category larger than usual for your race (eg. a halfling would count as a small-and-a-half size partner, or an orc Large).
Special: Certain individual races already count as larger than a normal member (unintended) of their size category; if they gain this feat, the circumstances stack (ouch).

PSIONIC CARESS (Psionic)
Your touch delivers surges of sensual pleasure to your target’s brain.
Prerequisite: Psionic Touch, Cha 13+
Benefit: If pay the cost of 1 power point beforehand, your hand becomes ‘charged’ with potent carnal energy. If you succeed with a melee touch attack against a target, you may make an immediate Prowess check, with all suitable modifiers. Your hand remains charged until you touch the target, else for a number of rounds equal to 1 + your Charisma modifier.

SEX APPEAL (General)
Your appearance is particularly alluring to the opposite sex.
Prerequisite: Cha 13+
Benefit: This feat confers a +2 bonus on all Bluff, Diplomacy and Prowess checks against creatures of compatible sexual alignment.

SMOOCH SPELL (Metamagic)
You can bypass opponent’s protection from your spells to resist by delivering them with a kiss.
Benefit: You can prepare any spell with this feat. Doing so decreases the spell’s range to ‘Kiss’, but ignores any Spell Resistance possessed by the spell’s target. In order to deliver this spell, you must kiss the subject of the spell; if the subject is unwilling, the kiss is an attack-equivalent grapple option.

SUBTLE CARESS (General)
Your knowledge of anatomy can be used to induce pleasure as easily as it can inflict pain.
Prerequisites: Sneak attack ability, 12 ranks of Prowess
Benefit: You gain a competence bonus to Prowess equal to your number of dice of sneak attack damage.

TECHNIQUES OF THE HALFLING HARLOT (Carnal Art)
You are privy to the Techniques of the Halfling Harlot, as passed down by the trade throughout the ages.
Prerequisite: Con 13+, 3 or more ranks of Sexual Prowess
Benefit: You may safely use the manoeuvres of this Art a number of times equal to your Constitution modifier before resting.
Normal: Characters without this feat cannot use the Art’s techniques.
Special: You may take this feat multiple times, allowing you to use the manoeuvres an additional number of times equal to your Constitution modifier before resting.

TRICKS OF THE IMPROVISO (Carnal Art)
You have studied the Naughtie Works of the legendary gnome Arcanalist.
Prerequisite: Int 13+, 3 or more ranks of Sexual Prowess
Benefit: You may safely use the manoeuvres of this Art a number of times equal to your Intelligence modifier before resting.
Normal: Characters without this feat cannot use the Art’s techniques.
Special: You may take this feat multiple times, allowing you to use the manoeuvres an additional number of times equal to your Intelligence modifier before resting.

TRUE LOVE (General)
You are truly, madly, deeply in love with someone else.
Prerequisites: None
Benefit: You may make a Will save to negate the effect of a Bluff (seduction) check made against you by anyone other than your true love – the same Will save may be made to negate any compulsion to hurt (physically, mentally or emotionally) your true love. If the love is reciprocal (that is, both people take the feat), you may double bonuses for flanking and skill cooperation when working with your true love.
Special: You really do have to be in love: unless you act accordingly, this feat is rendered useless. And yes, it is possible (although strenuous) to take this feat multiple times, each relating to a different individual.

VETERAN’S KNACK (Carnal Art)
You have picked up a few tricks from sexual experience.
Prerequisite:3 or more ranks of Sexual Prowess
Benefit: You may safely use the manoeuvres of this Art a number of times equal to your ranks in Prowess divided by three (round down) before resting.
Normal: Characters without this feat cannot use the Art’s techniques.
Special: You may take this feat multiple times, allowing you to use the manoeuvres an additional number of times equal to your ranks in Prowess divided by three (round down) before resting.


*CARNAL ARTS*
Carnal arts are positions, manoeuvres which enhance your sexual prowess in new and interesting ways. Each of the Arts is linked to a key ability score - the higher your score, the more useful it will be to you.

In order for you to gain access to an Art, you must take the relevant feat. Once this is taken, you may use the Art’s techniques a number of times equal to the appropriate ability score (or more, if you take the feat multiple times). More and more different techniques become available as you progress in levels of Prowess, in much the same manner that more and more applications of bardic music become available when a bard goes up ranks in Perform.

When a character tries to use a manoeuvre beyond their allocated uses for the day, they immediately incur Sexual Fatigue as if they had just Climaxed.

Descriptions of each manoeuvre’s effects, when they can be activated and when they expire are listed below for the seven core carnal arts. Unless specifically stated otherwise, a character may end the effects of any manoeuvre as a free action.

IMMACULATE FORMS OF THE MASTER
Before arising to become the Master of the Immaculate Forms, Weil-Hung lived a life of monastic seclusion, of quiet contemplation and iron discipline. It is against these principles that he rebelled - it is Weil-Hung’s dogma that life is best experienced by really _living_ - sense achieved by sensuality. After a time of hedonistic travelling, he drew upon his martial prowess and sensual experience to found a school of martial arts that forms a very real war of the sexes.

3 Ranks Prowess - Mating Bull
May be activated as a free action. Allows character to apply their Str bonus instead of Cha when calculating their modifier for Prowess checks. This manoeuvre continues until the character Climaxes.

6 Ranks Prowess - Charging Ram
May be activated as a free action. Allows character to increase the effective size of a phallus they are penetrating someone with by half a size category for the purposes of the Size Matters rules. When the character reaches 12 ranks of Prowess, the size may be increased in such a manner by a whole size category. This manoeuvre continues until the character Climaxes.

9 Ranks Prowess - Gulping Heron
May be activated before making a Prowess check. A character being penetrated may make a number of additional Prowess checks (Penetrative or Exotic proficiencies as appropriate) equal to their Str modifier, taking the highest result. This manoeuvre is instantaneous.

12 Ranks Prowess - Squeezing Boa
May be activated when a successful grapple check is made. Allows character to put foe into a special pin in which they may make a Prowess check each extended round against foe, but take no other action. The character may roll a Prowess check instead of a grapple check to resist attempts to escape, but this check does not impose any Arousal or Horniness. This manoeuvre lasts until the pin is released.

15 Ranks Prowess - Stinging Cobra
May be activated before making a Prowess check. Should the Prowess check succeed, the partner must make a Fortitude save (DC 10 + Str mod + 1/2 character’s Hit Dice). If they fail, they are stunned for one round. After one round, they must make another save or be stunned for nine rounds.

FLOWERS OF THE DECADENT BLOSSOM
This art was born from a bygone hedonistic aristocracy, noblemen and richmen who turned their backs on the concerns of the real world in order to immerse themselves in a lifetime of relationships, affairs and, more often than they would like to admit, downright debauchery. The Flowers were their only cultural legacy, a carnal art suited to such a solipsistic life.

3 Ranks Prowess - Courtesan’s Finesse
May be activated as a free action. Allows character to apply their Dex bonus instead of Cha when calculating their modifier for Prowess checks. This manoeuvre continues until the character Climaxes.

6 Ranks Prowess - Love for Many
May be activated as a free action. The character halves penalties for making Prowess checks against multiple partners at once - that is to say that checks are at only -2 for each partner beyond the first. When the character achieves 12 ranks of Prowess, the penalty is removed entirely. This manoeuvre lasts until the character Climaxes.

6 Ranks Prowess - Secret Affair
May be activated as a free action. The character may make Prowess checks using a Caress proficiency against a partner that is clothed or even armoured. No penalties apply to making checks against a clothed partner; checks against an armoured partner are subject to the partner’s armour check penalty. This manoeuvre lasts until the character Climaxes.

9 Ranks Prowess - Love of Many
May be activated before making a Prowess check. By passing a Prowess check (DC 20), the character can apply two proficiencies they know at once against a single partner in a turn. Double their rank bonus, and apply any modifiers relevant to each proficiency (this may result in some modifiers being applied twice). They may instead attempt to apply three manoeuvres (Prowess check DC 30), four manoeuvres (DC 40) and so on, trebling or quadrupling the rank bonus and applicable modifiers as described above. Should the Prowess check fail, they lose their rank bonus to Prowess for this turn. This manoeuvre is instantaneous.

15 Ranks Prowess - Open Romance
May be activated as a free action. The character’s partner(s) and onlookers appear unconcerned about worldly matters, losing themselves in the act of passion. All penalties or saves against Prowess checks based on physical circumstances (such as location) and social circumstances (such as prior commitments, vows and relationships) are ignored by the character and any partners they have until they Climax. Should the character break off from the act of passion, the effect will also end.

TECHNIQUES OF THE HALFLING HARLOT
Legends state that the Art of the Halfling Harlot is as old as the profession, which, being the oldest in the world, makes its origins hard to trace indeed. The Art flourishes within the halfling prostitution community, passed down to young escorts as an essential survival skill as much as anything else; outsiders are free to learn it, but its limited application means that they seldom ask.

3 Ranks Prowess - Accommodation
May be activated before testing for damage under the Size Matters rules. The character automatically passes their Fortitude saves to minimise damage under the Size Matters rules. This manoeuvre continues until the character Climaxes.

6 Ranks Prowess - Relaxation
May be activated as a free action. Allows character to increase the effective size of one of their orifices by half a size category for the purposes of the Size Matters rules. When the character reaches 12 ranks of Prowess, the size may be increased in such a manner by a whole size category. This manoeuvre continues until the character Climaxes.

6 Ranks Prowess - Selflessness
May be activated at the start of an extended round, when in a situation where both partners are actively making Prowess checks against each other. For the remainder of this turn, the character may get a bonus of up to twice their Con bonus to their Prowess rolls - all Prowess checks made against the character this turn receive an equal penalty. This manoeuvre continues until the character Climaxes, although the penalties taken can be changed each extended round.

9 Ranks Prowess - Suffering
May be activated before taking damage as part of sexual congress. For the purposes of any partners or onlookers with the Sadism fetish, treat the damage as the maximum possible incurred (maximum value for damage rolls, treat Fort saves as if they were failed, and so on), regardless of how much is actually dealt. This manoeuvre continues until the character Climaxes.

15 Ranks Prowess - Melodrama
May be activated as a free action. All partners and onlookers gain the Sadism fetish until they Climax - should the character break off sexual activity, the effects of this manoeuvre will also end.

TRICKS OF THE GREAT IMPROVISO
The sad demise of the gnome known only as the Improviso (and, since, the Great Improviso) was recorded less than a hundred years ago. The legendary arcanalist walked the world dabbling in the sensual arts, and his desire to acquire undisclosed knowledge was equalled only by his urge to pass it on - the Naughtie Works of the Improviso has since been etched in more than a dozen languages and circulated across the Great Wheel. For those who can afford the time to study it and the intellect to understand the Great Improviso’s cryptic prose, the Naughtie Works provide many useful nuggets of information.

3 Ranks Prowess - Imagination
May be activated as a free action. Allows character to apply their Int bonus instead of Cha when calculating their modifier for Prowess checks. This manoeuvre continues until the character Climaxes.

6 Ranks Prowess - Adaptability
May be activated as a free action. The character halves penalties for making Prowess checks against creatures of a different Type - that is to say that such checks are at only -2. When the character achieves 12 ranks of Prowess, the penalty is removed entirely. This manoeuvre lasts until the character Climaxes.

6 Ranks Prowess - Improvisation
May be activated as a free action. The character may apply their Prowess rank bonus to the use of any proficiency, regardless of whether they are proficient in it or not. This manoeuvre lasts until the character Climaxes.

9 Ranks Prowess - Subtlety
May be activated before beginning a Prowess check using a Caress proficiency. The character making the check is so subtle that the recipient must make a Sense Motive check (DC: Prowess check result) to notice that they are doing so. This may be used to make Prowess checks against a partner that consents to basic bodily contact, provided they remain within 5ft. for the course of the extended round - should they pass their check, however, they snatch away and the effect of the Prowess check is negated. This manoeuvre lasts for one extended round.

15 Ranks Prowess - Mind Games
May be activated after making a Prowess check against a partner. Unless the partner can resist (See Table 1-05: Resisting Horniness), they are fooled into becoming ever more passionate and their physical Arousal spurns mental Horniness - an Aroused partner also becomes Horny, a Peaked partner also becomes Lustful, and a Climaxed or Ecstatic partner also becomes Delirious. These effects last for as long as the status conditions do, and may not be willingly stopped by the character performing the manoeuvre.

LORE OF THE TANTRIC ANCIENTS
Ancient tomes write of the wisdom of a monastic order from ancient times, whose control of body echoed through to a discipline of the mind and purity of spirit. Those few wise individuals that perpetuate the teachings of the tantric ancients welcome new pupils, knowing that with mastery over the body equal control over one’s destiny can be attained.

3 Ranks Prowess - Joy of the Spirit
May be activated as a free action. Allows character to apply their Wis bonus instead of Cha when calculating their modifier for Prowess checks. This manoeuvre continues until the character Climaxes.

6 Ranks Prowess - Humble the Mountain
May be activated after character has been Aroused to Climax. Although all usual effects of the Climaxed state for that round are applied, no sexual fatigue is incurred. Characters undergoing an Ecstatic state instead incur fatigue as if they had merely Climaxed. Once the character attains 12 ranks of Prowess, even the fatigue of an Ecstatic state can be dismissed entirely. This manoeuvre is instantaneous.

6 Ranks Prowess - Dam the River
May be activated after a Prowess check is made against the character. Allows the character to automatically succeed in the Fortitude save to resist arousal. This manoeuvre is instantaneous.

9 Ranks Prowess - Climb the Mountain
May be activated after character has been aroused to Climax. The check result of the partner is modified to that required to induce an Ecstatic state - apply all effects of this normally. This manoeuvre is instantaneous.

15 Ranks Prowess - Swim the River
May be activated at the beginning of an extended round. The character suffers no ill effect (adverse status conditions, penalties or Concentration checks) for any Arousal or Horniness they possess. Where relevant, bonuses still apply, as do penalties from sexual fatigue incurred. This manoeuvre lasts one extended round.

ART OF THE IMMORTAL NYMPH
The greatest and most glamorous of courtesans pass around a group of postures, techniques and mindsets that serve only to enhance their natural charm. Only those demonstrating professionalism in attitude and prowess are deigned suitable to acquire such knowledge - the Art is seldom acquired outside of the Courtesans’ Guild.

3 Ranks Prowess - Encapsulating Touch
May be activated before making a Prowess check. If the check is successful, the partner against whom the check was made automatically fails any Concentration checks incurred because of Arousal. This manoeuvre lasts one round.

6 Ranks Prowess - Dreamlike Presence
May be activated as a free action. Passionate exploits with the character take on a surreal edge - any partner or onlooker halves (round down) one penalty incurred to Prowess checks made against them (character’s decision). Should the character acquire 12 ranks in Prowess, one penalty may be totally negated instead. This manoeuvre lasts until the character Climaxes.

6 Ranks Prowess - Beatific Presence
May be activated as a free action. All creatures of compatible sexual alignment within 30ft. who are experiencing Horniness develop Arousal, as even the form of the character is enough to induce massive pleasure. Horny characters become Aroused, Lustful characters become Peaked, and Ecstatic characters become Climaxed. This is treated as a gaze attack, with no save. This manoeuvre is instantaneous.

9 Ranks Prowess - Irresistible Touch
May be activated before making a Prowess check. The recipient is not allowed their usual Fortitude save to resist Arousal or their basic Will save to resist Horniness. Any other protection against Prowess checks, such as the bonus Will save conferred by Iron Celibacy, still apply. This manoeuvre is instantaneous.

15 Ranks Prowess - Monumental Presence
May be activated after a session of sexual activity. The bonus attitude change resulting from the Very Social Art rules is irrevocable - although their fundamental attitude may become more unfriendly (or even hostile), the sweet memories ensure that the attitude modifier from their time together still applies. This manoeuvre is permanent.

VETERAN’S KNACK
Not all of the finest lovers are privy to the secrets of enigmatic organisations and long-forgotten teachers. This Carnal Art represents the accumulation of techniques from extensive experience, and readily learnt by anyone who is practiced enough with their sensual skills. Instead of the normal progression, a character may learn one manoeuvre whose prerequisites they meet when they reach 3, 6, 9,12 and 15 ranks of Prowess.

Requires 3 Ranks Prowess – Inventiveness
May be activated as a free action. The character draws upon previous experience to gain one Prowess proficiency. This manoeuvre lasts until the character Climaxes.

Requires 3 Ranks Prowess – Withdrawal
May be activated before rolling for a conception miss chance from withdrawal. The miss chance is increased to 50%. If both partners employ this manoeuvre, the miss chance is increased to 90%. This manoeuvre is instantaneous.

Requires 6 Ranks Prowess – Resilience
May be activated after failing a Fortitude check to resist Arousal. You gain an additional Fortitude check to resist Arousal – should this check fail, you may use this manoeuvre additional times to confer more bonus saves. This manoeuvre is instantaneous.

Requires 9 Ranks Prowess – Forestall
May be activated after making a successful Prowess check. Instead of changing your partner’s Arousal level to the highest DC reached, you may choose any status whose DC you have exceeded. This manoeuvre is instantaneous.

Requires 9 Ranks Prowess – Kip up (male only)
May be activated after falling from a Climaxed state. The character does not go into a state of Recovery, although he still loses all Arousal. This manoeuvre is instantaneous.

Requires 9 Ranks Prowess –  Keep up (females only)
May be activated after reaching a Climaxed state. For the next extended round, your Arousal DCs replace those usually found on Table 1-06: Extended Climax DCs as follows:

Table 1-09: Keep Up Extended Climax DCs
Round Climax DC/Ecstatic DC
1st 25/40
2nd 28/45
3rd 30/50
4th 32/55
5th 35/60
6th 38/65
7th 40/70
8th 42/75
9th 45/80
10th 48/85

This manoeuvre lasts one extended round.


----------



## Death By Surfeit (Jul 28, 2003)

*Full Mechanics v2.0 - Part III*

SEXUAL ALIGNMENT
All characters have a sexual alignment, in addition to their conventional alignment, gauging the power and direction of their libido. It is impossible to chart the depths of a person’s passion using this system, much as conventional alignments give little insight to a person’s philosophical standing. Instead, sexual alignment gives necessary mechanics, leaving the nature of a person’s tastes and attitudes to the players themselves.

Sexual alignments are composed of two facets: a drive, representing the extent to which a person surrenders to their libido, and an orientation, displaying their preference in gender. Kinks, particular likes & dislikes, build up these (see section below).

Drive
Abstinent – Abstinent characters have better things to do with their time than indulge in petty hedonism. They may be focused on their cause, adamant in their self-control or simply fearful of social disapproval. They avoid sexual situations, and are often disdainful of those with less restraint than themselves.
Moderant – Moderant characters are indeed sexual beings, but are not foolish enough to let their desires hold sway over them. They welcome an opportunity to exercise their passions, but sexuality is far from the be-all and end-all of life.
Indulgent – Indulgent characters embrace their sexuality as a major, if not defining, factor of themselves and seek to gratify their urges whenever the opportunity presents itself. Those that repress their deepest feelings for whatever peculiar reasons are looked at with some confusion – why would they deny themselves to such an extent?

Orientation
Gyno – Gyno characters are solely interested in the company of women; they are horrified and disgusted by the thought of sexual activity with men, treating them as an unaccepted gender for the purposes of Prowess checks.
Bi-Gyno – Bi-Gyno characters prefer the company of women, and usually seek them exclusively. Attitudes to sexual activity with men range from inquisitiveness to disinterest, treating them as of an unpreferred gender for the purposes of Prowess checks.
Bi – Bi characters may have a preference between men and women, but are essentially open to activity with everyone. They can be considered ‘sexually ambidextrous’ in that they can swing both ways without penalty.
Bi-Andro - Bi-Andro characters prefer the company of men, and usually seek them exclusively. Attitudes to sexual activity with women range from inquisitiveness to disinterest, treating them as of an unpreferred gender for the purposes of Prowess checks.
Andro - Andro characters are solely interested in the company of men; they are horrified and disgusted by the thought of sexual activity with women, treating them as an unaccepted gender for the purposes of Prowess checks.

Sample Alignment
Apollo Whiteheart (LN) is a 27-year-old human, possessed of muscular build and a shock of black hair. He comes across to his comrades as an ardent warrior whose only concern is for battle, never relinquishing in the face of his opponents and possessed of unbounded camaraderie. Below this solid exterior, however, Apollo’s love is not for combat but his male comrades (Andro). It is this repressed aspect that inspires his valiance in battle, but he does his best not to let his emotional concerns control him (Abstinent).

Conventional and Sexual Alignment (sidebar)
Whilst there are no fixed rules regarding the matter, a person’s ethical alignment may give some insight into their sexual one. A person’s libido is a haphazard, unpredictable force that defies attempts to analyse or control it, and hence is more prevalent amongst chaotic characters; lawful characters tend to repress their sexualities as an undesirable aspect of their mentality, or clarify and focus it toward the andro- and gyno- orientations. Moral alignments offer fewer guidelines, but evil characters have a stronger tendency to sate themselves on the fulfilment that sexuality can provide at the expense of others, whilst good characters may mute their desires out of concern for the implications for their partners. Hence, indulgent characters are more often evil than good, although this isn’t a clear pattern.

KINKS
Whilst a character’s basic sexual alignment gives an overall picture of a person’s desires, kinks highlight particular likes (fetishes) and dislikes (frets) of a person that deviates from the norm. Kinks are displayed by the type of kink (fetish or fret), followed by the subject of the kink, such as Fetish: wands or Fret: commitment.

Kink Potency
All fetishes and frets have a kink potency, representing the sway it holds over your character and its predominance in their mind. Those kinks arising from mundane means typically have a Potency of between 1 and 3; magically-induced kinks may double these numbers. The effect of Potency is described under Fetishes and Frets, below.

Fetishes
These are unusual desires for a given act, object, creature, concept or circumstance. Viewing the subject of the fetish (or things reminiscent of it) causes the character to become Horny unless the character can resist with a Will save (DC: 10 + Potency). Extensive contact or viewing the subject in a sexual manner may increase the DC, at the GM’s discretion. When the subject of a character’s fetish is incorporated into sexual activity, Prowess checks made against the character receive a kink bonus equal to the Potency of the fetish.

Optional Rule: Compulsion (sidebar)
Not having the opportunity to exercise their fetish is a disheartening thing for a character. Every time increment (see Table 5-XX: Compulsions) during which a character does not have sexual activity involving their fetish, they must make a Will save (DC: 10 + Potency) or suffer a cumulative –1 morale penalty to all saves. Each further increment requires another Will save or the morale penalty increases by 1, up to a maximum of the Kink’s Potency. Coming into sexual contact with the subject of the fetish negates all of these penalties.

Table 5-XX: Compulsions
Fetish Potency / Period before test
1 / one year
2 / one month
3 / one week
4 / one day
5 / one hour
6 / 10 minutes

Special Fetishes
These are particular fetishes that carry exceptions to the rules above.
Danger – Prowess checks against characters with a fetish for danger do not suffer circumstantial modifiers for dangerous circumstances (instead receiving a kink bonus equal to the fetish’s Potency), although those against their partner may. Penalties for awkward circumstances may still apply. Rather hazardously, being placed in mortal danger requires a Will save (DC: 5 + Potency) to avoid the character becoming Horny.
Exhibition – Prowess checks against characters with a fetish for danger do not suffer circumstantial modifiers for awkward circumstances due to public awareness (instead receiving a kink bonus equal to the fetish’s Potency), although those against their partner may. Penalties for dangerous circumstances may still apply.
Masochism – Prowess checks against characters with masochism do not suffer penalties for damage inflicted, instead receiving the modifier as a bonus instead. Being hurt does not enforce a Will save to avoid Horniness, but being hurt in a sexual environment does.
Nymphomania/Satyriasis – All Prowess checks made against characters with Nymphomania (female) or Satyriasis (male) receive a +1 kink bonus. Any sexual insinuation, joke or opportunity makes the character Horny unless a Will save (DC 15 + Potency) can be made. Nymphomania and Satyriasis add two to the fetish’s Potency for the purpose of determining compulsion (see sidebar).
Sadism – When a partner receives damage during an extended round, characters with sadism receives the penalty they would have received as a bonus to Prowess checks made against them. Seeing others being hurt does not enforce a Will save to avoid Horniness, but seeing them being hurt in a sexual environment does.

Frets
These are acts, objects, creatures, concepts or circumstances that revolt and disgust a character. Viewing the subject of the fret (or things reminiscent of it) causes the character to lose all Horniness unless the character can resist with a Will save (DC: 10 + Potency). Extensive contact or viewing the subject in a sexual manner may increase the DC, at the GM’s discretion. When the subject of a character’s fret is incorporated into sexual activity, Prowess checks made against the character have a kink penalty equal to the Potency of the fret.

Determining Kinks (large sidebar)
Assigning kinks to a character is an awkward proposition. As GM, first give the option to each player to decide their character’s kinks for them, based on the character’s concept. Some will prefer to do this, but the process is both mentally taxing and tends to make people think the player is as perverted as they make their character. Should your player prefer not to, else if they come back with unsatisfactory ideas, allow them to roll on Table 5-XX3: Kinks by Ethical Alignment. This is a table based on a character’s ethical alignment, assuming that more chaotic characters will have more varied desires. When you have the number and Potency of kinks decided, allow the character to choose what subjects to assign them, roll randomly on Table 5-XX4, or some combination of the two.

5-XX3: Kinks by Ethical Alignment
Roll a d100 on the table below until informed to stop rolling. Results show whether kink is a fetish or fret, and the Potency of the kink.
d100 roll / Lawful / Neutral / Chaotic
01-05 / Fetish 1 / Fetish 1 / Fetish 1
06-10 / Fetish 2 / Fetish 1 / Fetish 1
11-15 / Fetish 3 / Fetish 2 / Fetish 1
16-20 / Stop rolling / Fetish 2 / Fetish 2
21-30 / Stop rolling / Fetish 3 / Fetish 2
31-45 / Stop rolling / Stop rolling / Fetish 3
46-85 / Stop rolling / Stop rolling / Stop rolling
86-90 / Fret 1 / Fret 1 / Fret 1
91-95 / Fret 2 / Fret 2 / Fret 2
96-00 / Fret 3 / Fret 3 / Fret 3

Table 5-XX4: Random Kink Subjects
Select a subject, or roll a d100 if you’re feeling adventurous.
Roll Subject
01 Soldiers
02 Priests
03 Mages
04 Criminals
05 Woodspeople
06 Nobles
07 Peasants & Slaves
08 Savages
09 Humans
10 Elves
11 Dwarves
12 Fey
13 Gnomes
14 Halflings
15 Orcs
16 Goblins
17 Celestials
18 Demons
19 Devils
20 Deities
21 Pseudonaturals
22 Dogs & Wolves
23 Cats & Big Cats
24 Horses & Ponies
25 Snakes & Worms
26 Fish
27 Lizards
28 Insects
29 Rodents
30 Statues& Constructs
31 Undead
32 Dragons
33 Old people
34 Young people
35 Strong partners
36 Frail partners
37 Blond hair
38 Red hair
39 Dark hair
40 White hair
41 Very pale skin
42 Very dark skin
43 Deeply tanned skin
44 Smooth skin
45 Rugged skin
46 Hairiness
47 Hairlessness
48 Eyes
49 Lips
50 Chest/Breasts
51 Buttocks
52 Feet
53 Tentacles
54 Voyeuring
55 Exhibition
56 Danger
57 Opulence
58 Dirtiness
59 Outdoors
60 Confined spaces
61 Churches
62 Taverns
63 Kitchens
64 Dungeons
65 Gentle sex
66 Rough sex
67 Anal sex
68 Oral sex
69 Breast sex
70 Masturbation
71 Gays
72 Lesbians
73 Multiple partners
74 Married partners
75 Bondage
76 Domination
77 Submission
78 Sadism
79 Masochism
80 Pregnancy
81 Virginity
82 Leather
83 Metal
84 Silk
85 Water
86 Fire
87 Glass
88 Bone
89 Blood
90 Wood
91 Fur
92 Vegetables
93 Revealing clothing
94 Concealing clothing
95 Nudity
96 Magic
97 Arcane items
98 Divine relics
99 Sexual fluids
00 All sexual activity. If a fetish, counts as Nymphomania/Satyriasis according to gender.

Notes on applying kinks:
The subjects given in the table above require good sense on the part of the GM and players as to what they mean and when they should come into play. More commonplace kinks such as ‘enclosed spaces’ should not enforce Horniness checks for encountering them, but they should when they are seen in a sexual context. What appear to be more bizarre kinks are best interpreted in an abstract fashion – a person who has a fetish for dogs and wolves is not necessarily bestialistic, but may find gnolls enticing; a person with a fetish for bone may not be enticed by rotting corpses, but goes wild over ivory dildoes, and so on.

CONCEPTION
At the end of an encounter in which Penetrative proficiencies were used, a conception threat roll must be made to determine whether conception has occurred. Roll a d20 according to the characters’ race. If the characters are of mixed race, use the highest DC between them. If the roll succeeds (a natural 20 always does), roll again to confirm the critical threat. On another success, conception has occurred.

Table X-XX: Conception threat rolls
DC Fertility (Exemplary races)
15 Very High (orcs, goblins)
16 High (humans, gnolls)
17 Average (halflings, dwarves)
18 Low (gnomes, elves)
19 Very Low (dragons)
+1 Contraceptive used
+2 Masterwork contraceptive used

If the result of a confirmation roll is a natural 20, you make an additional roll for another conception (which will result in twins). If this roll is a natural 20, roll for a third conception (which will result in triplets), and so on. Where the DC has been modified to 20 or more, a natural 20 still results in a confirmation but does not incur further rolls.

INTERBREEDING
In the myriad of creatures found across the Great Wheel, few have the common blood necessary to breed together. The following rules provide rules on which humanoid couplings can bear fruit, and guidelines for other unions. They are by necessity intricate and indefinite, and DMs are advised to use their good sense when deciding matters for the group.

All relationships between races are given as one of three types: Related, Relatable or Unrelatable, and this governs the possibilities of conception and form of the child. As a unless two races are specified as Related or Relatable to each other, they are to be considered Unrelated.

Related
The two races share common blood, being related at some point in their distant ancestry. When rolling for conception, use the higher DC of the two races. The child borne of this coupling has an equal chance of being of one race or the other. The Related format applies to races with a clear halfbreed status (such as half-elves with elves) or those with such similar characteristics that it seems logical that interbreeding could occur.

Relatable
The races are distinct and separate, but there is the possibility of procreation. When rolling for conception, use the higher DC of the two races. Should the coupling bear fruit, the child will be a halfbreed, combining their characteristics, who is in turn Related to both parent races. The Relatable format applies to races who have defined halfbreeds between them (such as humans with elves).

Unrelatable
The races are too different for any possibility of interbreeding to occur. Conception checks between these races automatically fail, even on a natural 20. Potent magics may be able to spawn combinations of the two; if so, the child will be a halfbreed, combining the characteristics of both races.

Sidebar: Halfbreeds
In many campaign settings, halfbreeds are very much the exception to the norm. The rules above assume that this is not because of biological factors, but of social ones. Members of one race must overcome geographic segregation, social disapproval and not least differences in desires, emotions and lifespans that separate them from their partners in order to achieve a successful coupling, and this accounts for halfbreeds’ rarity. The rules use the higher fertility DC of the two parents, but no additional modifiers: it is assumed that the more virile race makes up for any drop in interracial fertility, and so no further penalties are applied.

Subraces
Subraces of common humanoids, such as the myriad types of elves, dwarves and halflings are slight variants on their own race. They are considered Related to their fellow subraces, and follow the same characteristics of their species as a whole when breeding with other races. For example, aquatic, moon, wild, wood elves and drow are all Relatable to humans, and the child of such a coupling will always be a half-elf, regardless of which subrace of elf was involved.

Humans
Humans have far and above the most freedom in choosing a partner amongst hte humanoids; their seed is as flexible as their minds and culture. Humans are Relatable to elves and orcs, and Related to the offspring of such unions, half-elves and –orcs. They are also Related to halflings, the latter race having originated through the coupling of Humans and some lost species of yesteryear. Humans are also considered Relatable to fey (excluding sprites), producing elven offspring, or half-fey in the case of nymphs and satyrs.

Elves & Half-Elves
The many species of elves are considered Relatable to humans and Related to half-elves, but this is the extent of their ability to breed with other humanoids. However, elves are Related to many fey, with the exception of sprites, with whom they are Unrelatable; and nymphs and satyrs, with whom they are Relatable, forming half-fey. Half-elves are Related to both parent races, and may breed with feys as if they were humans (see above).

Orcs & Half-Orcs
Orcs are considered Relatable to humans, forming half-orc offspring. They may also interrelate with goblins and the bestial humanoids that take their characteristics, such as gnolls and lizardmen, to whom they are Related. Half-orcs are Related to orcs and humans, but no other humanoids.

Dwarves
Dwarven subraces are usually confined to their own kind, and cannot breed with non-dwarves. They are, however, Related to gnomes, having bred with some since-lost race to produce the race.

Gnomes, Halflings and Goblins
Gnomes, goblins and halflings were originally the halfbreeds of a long lost race that spawned them, and are considered Related to their existing racial parents (dwarves, orcs and humans, respectively) and to each other. They typically eschew larger partners, however, because of size concerns.

Nymphs & Satyrs
Nymphs and satyrs are powerful embodiments of masculinity and femininity, and this is reflected in their fecundity. They are considered Relatable to any humanoid, producing a half-fey child with the same gender as the fey parent. They may freely interbreed with each other, as they are of the same race.

Bestial Humanoids
Bestial humanoids such as gnolls, lizardmen, and kobolds are Related to the humanoid race and the animal or beast from which they acquire their characteristics: gnolls are related to orcs and hyenas, lizardmen to orcs and monitor lizards, and kobolds to goblins and raptors. Their humanoid kin generally spurn their company, and they in turn find relations with animals somewhat beneath them, so interbreeding rarely occurs.

Dragons
Dragons are relatively infertile (accounting for their scarcity) but their seed crosses many racial boundaries; they are considered Relatable to any other living creature, producing half-dragon offspring. They may not breed with other varieties of dragons, however. Half-dragons are Related to their basic and draconic race, and may breed with others as though a member of their non-draconic parent race, with a 50% chance that their offspring will also be considered a half-dragon.

Giants
Civilised giants (hill, fire, ice etc.) are Related to each other, but Unrelatable to other creatures. Ogres are Relatable to orcs and humans, producing half-ogre offspring. Half-ogres are Related to ogres, humans and orcs, but cannot interbreed with other humanoids.

Shapechangers
All shapechanges have flexibility in crossbreeding. Lycanthropes in human form act as a member of their basic race, and in animal form act as that animal. In hybrid form, they may breed as either. The children of lycanthropes will appear to be the non-lycanthropic parent’s race until puberty, when they gain their lycanthropic nature. True shapechangers assume the breeding capability of any form they adopt; if they become pregnant, the child is a shapechanger. If the non-shapechanger parent becomes pregnant, the child will also be a shapechanger, but is fixed in the non-shapechanger parent’s racial form until puberty.

Outsiders
Outsiders are infused with a quasi-divine power that allows them great discretion in interbreeding; those capable of breeding are Relatable to any living creature. However, outsiders embody unique concepts that cannot be easily tainted; they may not interbreed with other. Children borne of couplings with outsiders are the non-outsider parent’s race, but subject to the appropriate race. Those celestials and fiends capable of breeding produce half-celestials and half-fiend (MM) children, respectively. Other outsiders of strong alignment are treated similarly, but the child is subject to the celestial, fiendish, anarchic or axiomatic template accordingly (MM for first two, MotP for the others). Pairings with pseudonatural creatures produce pseudonatural children (MotP; NOT EHB rules). If an outsider does not fit in any of these categories, the result is left up to the DM, although the child will always be modified to Outsider status.

Half-Outsiders
Half-outsiders are more restricted in interbreeding, and follow the patterns of a normal member of their basic race. The children of half-celestials, half-fiends, celestial, fiendish, anarchic and axiomatic creatures are planetouched (MM & MM2) according to their celestial parentage if the child is a humanoid; otherwise, the divine taint fades and their offspring will be a normal member of their race. Children of a planetouched, if humanoid, retain their parent’s trait.

Deities
The deities can create races by their own hand, and so mundane procreation is of little challenge to them. They are Relatable to anything, including each other. Their children, rich with divine blood in their veins, are best represented by the application of the Paragon template (EHB), or Beast of Legend (SS) if the basic parent race is an animal or beast.

Other Creature Types
Other creatures are generally Unrelatable to other races, unless specified above. Potent magic arts may allow living creatures to father children with other races, in which case they are considered Relatable. Typically, couplings with animals form anthropomorphic creatures (SS), those with beasts form tauric creatures (MM2/SS), those with elementals form half-elementals (MotP), those with fey form half-fey of a sort, those with giants form larger creatures (MM size increase rules), those with oozes form half-oozes (SS), those with plants form wood element creatures (MotP), and those with vermin form insectile creatures (SS). Those with beasts and animals may produce new bestial humanoids, at the GM’s discretion. Those with aberrations and magical beasts are extremely erratic, and best left up to the GM’s devices.

Sidebar: Changing the Rules
As DM, you may exercise your discretion over all the rules above, changing them in accordance to your materials and campaign setting. If a rule contradicts something you’ve written into your campaign, sounds stupid or has adverse consequences, ignore the rules, or make up your own. If you have created or have access to material beyond those in WotC rulebooks, you may wish to extend the interbreeding rules accordingly. For example, if you have rules for half-dwarves, you could change Dwarves’ relationship to humans to Relatable. The GUCK offers a single extension of its own, in the form of the Half-fey template, so that nymphs and satyrs who would normally be Unrelatable (or Related) are instead Relatable to many species. 
The rules on subraces, most notably, have been simplified to avoid over-complexity. You may wish to devise your own system for interrelating producing each of the different subraces if you have the time, dedication and motivation to do so, but we felt such intricacy did not warrant its inclusion in the core guide.

PREGNANCY
All of the common humanoids give birth to live young, and must allow their child to develop before this. The mechanics below give a model for determining duration and effects of pregnancy in those creatures that follow this pattern. Other creatures, such as bestial humanoids with reptilian or avian taints, are best left to the DM’s discretion.

Pregnancy lasts a basic time of seven months. Add one month for each size category above Medium-size and deduct one month for each size category below. Divide the racial Adulthood age found in Chapter 5 of the PHB by ten, round to the nearest whole number, and add this in months to the total. Table X-XX: Pregnancy Duration gives the value for the common humanoids.

Table X-XX: Pregnancy Duration
Race of mother / Duration
Dwarf / 11 months
Elf / 18 months
Gnome / 10 months
Half-elf / 9 months
Half-orc / 8 months
Halfling / 8 months
Human / 9 months

The duration is calculated according to the race of the mother, as it is essentially her body’s capability to nurture the child that determines how long pregnancy lasts.

As the child develops, the mother finds herself becoming increasingly encumbered by the additional weight and bulk of the child she is carrying. Consult table X-XX: Pregnancy Effects and calculate how long it is before the birth of the child to give the mother’s maximum Dexterity bonus, Spot DC to notice pregnancy, and other complications.

Table X-XX: Pregnancy Effects
Duration before childbirth / Spot DC / Max Dex / Other
More than 9 months / 45 / +9 / 
Less than 9 months / 35 / +8 / 
Less than 8 months / 25 / +7 / 
Less than 7 months / 20 / +6 / 
Less than 6 months / 15 / +5 / Heavy armour must be refitted
Less than 5 months / 10 / +4 / 
Less than 4 months / 5 / +3 / 
Less than 3 months / 5 / +2 / Cannot run, Medium armour must be refitted
Less than 2 months / 0 / +1 / Land speed –5ft.
Less than 1 month / 0 / +0 / Land speed –10ft.

Until childbirth, the mother and child are considered to be the same entity. Attacks, spells and other effects cannot affect the child unless specifically stated otherwise. However, certain events can pose a threat:

Massive Damage
Should the mother suffer massive damage (see DMG for details) and succeed at the check to avoid death, she must make another Fortitude save (DC 15) or miscarry.

Poison and Disease
If the mother takes Constitution damage, she must also make a Fortitude save (DC 10 + total Con damage dealt) or miscarry. Permanent ability damage dealt by poison or disease will also be applied to the child after birth. If the mother is suffering from a disease at the point of birth, the child will also be affected.

Death
Obviously, any event that ends the life of the mother will also terminate the pregnancy. Raise dead will restore the mother to life, but the child will be stillborn. Resurrection and true resurrection restore life to the mother and child.

If the mother miscarries or dies, the child is automatically killed unless childbirth is expected in less than a month; in this case the child survives, but is likely to require assistance.

CHILDBIRTH
The moment of childbirth is somewhat erratic; ten days before the child is expected and every day thereafter, the DM should roll a d20. On a result of 20, the mother will give birth to the child at some point that day. What point is determined by dramatic necessity, convenience or randomisation as desired by the DM.

When childbirth begins, the mother loses one hit point every minute, to a minimum of 0hp, when she is staggered. Childbirth continues for 2d12 hours, after which she must make a Fortitude save against a DC determined by Table X-XX: Childbirth DCs.

Table X-XX: Childbirth DCs
Ideal environment (eg sanitarium): DC 4
Comfortable, clean environment (eg home): DC 6
Uncomfortable, dirty environment (eg field): DC 8
Awful environment (eg swamp): DC 10

Layman’s assistance (Heal check DC 5): -1 DC
Physician’s assistance (Heal check DC 10): -2 DC
Midwife’s assistance (Prof: Midwife check DC 10): -3 DC

On a success, the child was born successfully and the mother can begin to regain hit points normally. On a failure, complications have arisen: the mother must make two Fortitude saves (DC 15) to prevent disaster: if the first fails, the mother drops to –1 hit points and is dying. If the second fails, the child is stillborn. Miscarriages use the above mechanics, but unless there is less than a month before childbirth is expected, the child will always be stillborn.

CHILDHOOD
Upon birth, you may determine the child’s gender, abilities and other features. Children typically have an equal chance of being either male or female (roll a d%: 01-50 male, 51-00 female). However, in your campaign setting certain races may have increased chances of giving birth to sons or daughters; satyrs and dryads, for example, always produce male and female offspring respectively.

To determine the child’s potential in future life, take the averages for the ability scores of its parents (where necessary, roll a d%: 01-50 round down, 51-100 round up) and modify each according to the roll on Table X-XX: Variation, below.  Results cannot exceed 18 + racial modifier or drop below 3 + racial modifier. These will be the ability scores of the child when it reaches adulthood. Until then, modify them according to Table X-XX: Age Modifiers (minimum score 1).

Table X-XX: Variation
d20 / Attribute Modifier
1 / -6
2-3 / -4
4-5 / -2
6-8 / -1
9-12 / +0
13-15 / +1
16-17 / +2
18-19 / +4
20 / +6

Table X-XX: Age Modifiers
Age / Universal attribute modifier
Up to one year / -8
Up to half adulthood age / -4
Up to adulthood age / -2

The child is considered a level 1 commoner for the duration of its youth. Its upbringing and education will be crucial in determining its personality, likes and dislikes. When it reaches adulthood, the child may choose an NPC or (if they received the proper training) PC class.


----------



## Bastoche (Jul 28, 2003)

I post just to get email notifications. I'm still following


----------



## Sorn (Jul 28, 2003)

I see you changed the childbirth check to a Fort Save. I think this should become a Con check, as with the current DC's, any class with a good Fort Save will never have any chance of complications fairly early on. I agree that classes with a good Fort Save are likely to be rugged and all. However, we already established that complications during childbirth can happen to anyone regardless of age, social standing or experience. 

Similarly, you changed the rules for miscarriages. With the current rules-set, a commoner would never have a miscarriage unless she's attacked by something hugely powerful and survives by a stroke of good luck, or if she's poisoned. For a commoner, either one of these are fairly uncommon. I strongly recommend adding the "Quarter of the woman's hit points or 25hp of damage" rule back in. 

Other than that... Excellent job!!! I'll update the website over the course of the day.


----------



## Death By Surfeit (Jul 28, 2003)

Thanks for the thoughts, Sorn. I changed the check to a Fortitude save partially because it is more in line with 3e philosophy - it's saving against harm to the body, therefore a save is more appropriate than an attribute check.

When I compiled these rules, I was thinking along the lines that whilst pregnancy is massively debilitating to all, advanced PCs should have a definite advantage (longer to become staggered, better saves) so as to allow PCs some freedom to reproduce without fear of mortal danger. This isn't to say, however, that they get let off easy. For a 10th level PC is a class without a good Fortitude save, childbirth is still pretty risky.

Finally, I went for Fortitude saves because they keep in line with the massive damage that causes the childbirth, and are easiest to balance. You may still have a point (do the rest of you agree?), but I feel your alternative is not the right way to go about things. One-quarter hit points is not only non 3e-ish, but requires the typical commoner (4hp) to make difficult checks against miscarraige every time they fall down in the road, get paper cuts, sneeze violently etc etc.

If you'd like to propose another alternative, or have any other suggestions, do so. The last chapter has not gone past the board's approval, and is the most hastily edited; any errors or imbalances that have arisen need to be pointed out by alert individuals such as yourselves.

DbS


----------



## Loren Pechtel (Jul 29, 2003)

Death By Surfeit said:
			
		

> *
> When I compiled these rules, I was thinking along the lines that whilst pregnancy is massively debilitating to all, advanced PCs should have a definite advantage (longer to become staggered, better saves) so as to allow PCs some freedom to reproduce without fear of mortal danger. This isn't to say, however, that they get let off easy. For a 10th level PC is a class without a good Fortitude save, childbirth is still pretty risky.
> *




         A 10th level in any combat class shouldn't have any problem with childbirth, period.  In general I don't think they should have too much trouble anyway--a 10th level anything can take at least 4 times the abuse a com1 can--anything a com1 has a reasonable chance of surviving shouldn't be that big a threat to an anything 10.


----------



## DarkSoldier (Jul 29, 2003)

The original GUCK had some equations you could use to determine the adult statistics of a child, based on addition and subtraction of its parents' stats and a random die roll; I used the equations to get the stats of the child of two of my characters.


----------



## Sorn (Jul 29, 2003)

Ok, Fort Save for delivery it is then. I am still a little sceptical on the miscarriage/massive damage ruling, but for simplicity's sake, I am willing to let that go. 

Other than that, things look pretty solid. Let me recap and outline the things that are left to do:

-Diseases
-Spells
-Uses for old spells (revisions/additions)
-Equipment (finalize)
-Magic Items
-Prestige Classes
-How to handle Sex in Your Campaign
-NC sidebar
-Racial notes (editing/last minute additions)
-Prostitution (editing/add NPC's)
-Organizations (needs to be written)
-New Monsters
-Templates
-Plane of Lust
-Flavor-text (something we are missing right now... some fiction might be neat too)

After that:
-Editing
-Proofreading
-Final Editing
-Layout
-Final Proofreading
-Much celebrating and sleeping
-HEx

Sounds like a lot to do at first glance, but it shouldn't be all that bad. A lot of the stuff is already partly done or not all that big. If anybody wants to tackle the parts that don't require any rules, go ahead. Just email me your goodies and I'll put them on the site.


----------



## brevdravis (Jul 29, 2003)

*Once again, willing to volunteer.*

Since my last rewrite at least sparked a lot of discussion,  I'm willing to volunteer to do a quick try on anything you all want.

So far, I'm really enjoying the process, and while I may not be the most productive, (end-product wise, that is)  I'm enjoying helping out any way I can.

Lemme know,

Stuart


----------



## Picaboo (Jul 30, 2003)

*Good job!*

Hello everyone,
I'm new to these board and to this topic. I have read through your netbook, tested it and loved it. I must say that you have all done a pretty good job with such a subject.
One thing bothered me however. I have a player who has now become a true seductress. She loves to "acquire" favor in pretty high places. The only problem was that she had a hard time obtaining those favors. 
The problem? The problem is male gratification. Even if she has high ranks in prowess, the male climax one time and this is it! Of course, our seductress can take the -8 penalty and try to arouse him again but it is a much longer process than a female who stays aroused after an orgasm.
I thus introduced a new proficiency in the prowess skill called semen with different categories such as swallow, face / body spread. After the male climax, the female can make such a prowess roll. For each point above 15, she adds one gratification to the male. 
It seemed to make sense because there is no male who doesn't like seeing a woman swallowing. It seemed a good way to even out the gratification points for all gender.
Every one agreed and now, I would like your opinion on the subject.


----------



## brevdravis (Jul 30, 2003)

*Have you checked out the new rules yet?*

I'm just wondering if you guys were using the extended orgasm DC's that were added for gratification.

Much as I like the idea of porn style antics.... I think we've already covered the male gratification issue...

Maybe another expansion after the hex......  The Porn movie expansion....  snicker......

Stuart


----------



## Death By Surfeit (Jul 31, 2003)

Loren and Sorn: The rules on childbirth that I decided upon (and it took an awful lot of deliberating) are designed, as much as anything else, to be a compromise. Higher-level PCs have a definite advantage when undergoing childbirth and are far less likely to suffer complications, but the act still dehabilitates them as much as it does a commoner - this way, I feel elements of the board on both sides can feel kind of satisfied. Besides, balance is the route to eudamonia, as virtue theory fans will know.

DarkSoldier: I kept the child's attributes roll for v2.0, and it can be found toward the bottom of the Guide posted. See Table X-XX: Variation and the paragraph above for the full rules.

Picaboo: Thanks for testing the Guide and offering your thoughts. Our current handle on male gratification is that their lower DCs offset the Recovery period statistically, although you are right in that whilst men come off best at lower skill levels, women do better at higher ones. A determined or patient character, though, should be able to overcome this. Your idea may bear utility as an optional rule, though, but would need the mechanics to be a little more specific.

Brevdravis, I was going to leave it until after spells were done, but perhaps you'd like to have a shot at the Diseases section? I like the ones in the DbS conversion far too much to go over them myself (must keep self-interest in check), and you seem the right man to do so.

Speaking of spells, how are you doing, VVrayven? It has come to that point in the Guide's progression, and the board seems free to discuss whatever you've come up with.

Cheers,

DbS


----------



## brevdravis (Jul 31, 2003)

*Cool...*

All right.  Taking a look at it, it may take more time than my last post.  Gimme a week, tops.  I'll do a quick read through and rewrite and give you all a chance to see it.

Stuart


----------



## Death By Surfeit (Aug 5, 2003)

VVrayven seems to have gone AWOL at a somewhat inconvenient time. If she cannot post soon I will have to set about the task myself, unless the Mast of Spells wishes to do so....


----------



## Bastoche (Aug 5, 2003)

If you want some help with that, you could email me then and we could work this out togheter. I would have to read over the latest version on the webpage though. My email is in my profile. (and was on Sorn's webpage too).


----------



## brevdravis (Aug 5, 2003)

Unfortunately I was unable to get to finishing the Diseases Section this week due to working 56 hours.  Sorry. 

I will try to get around to it soon, and don't worry I'm not planning on disappearing....

Stuart


----------



## VVrayven (Aug 6, 2003)

I'm alive.  Sorry about going AWOL... My computer is trashed and my internet access no limited. But fear not. If you can bear with me for another day I can start coordinating the Spells. I'm getting a new computer tomorrow and all my stuff is saved on webdrives and on CD.

Again, really sorry for leaving everyone in the lurch. I'll be posting something within 24 hrs. ::hugs to all::


----------



## VVrayven (Aug 6, 2003)

Bah! I don't need sleep. <grin>

I'm opening discussion of 0th level spells, again. The rules:

1)Do not bicker about why spells are being moved around.
2)The arousal descriptors are useful, leave them be. 
3)Post everything here and make sure I see it, I don't want to fail to add anything.
4)Don't post spell levels we haven't gotten to yet.

Here is the current list of 0th level spells and there descriptions. If you have edits, please post a note. If you have a "NEW" spell you wish added, drop it into the acid pool and we'll see what comes out alive. Let the dicussion for 0th level begin. We'll start with 1st level fairly quickly.

0th LEVEL SPELLS (CANTRIPS/ORISONS)
Arousing Hands
Comeliness
Disrupt Conception
Erotic Dream
Flavor
Frigid Touch
Mage Slap
Magic Fingers
Repulsiveness 

Arousing Hands
Transmutation [Arousal]
Brd 0, Sor/Wiz 0
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Touch
Target: One living creature
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Fortitude negates
Spell Resistance: Yes

Your hands are enveloped in crackling motes of energy, inducing arousal with a touch. With a  successful melee touch attack, the target of the spell becomes Aroused unless they pass a  Fortitude save; this effect dissipates naturally.
Arousing hands counters and dispels Frigid Touch.

Comeliness
Illusion (Glamer)
Brd 0, Drd 0, Sor/Wiz 0
Components: V, S, M
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Touch
Target: One creature
Duration: 10 minutes/level
Saving Throw: Will negates (harmless) or Will disbelief (see text)
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless) or No (see text)

You soften or enhance the subject’s features, giving them a +1 enhancement bonus to Bluff,  Diplomacy, Perform and Prowess checks. Creatures that touch the subject receive a Will save  to realise the beauty is illusory – if they succeed, the enhancement bonus to interaction  with that creature is negated.
Comeliness counters and dispels Repulsiveness.
Material Component: A bit of powdered rouge.

Disrupt Conception
Necromancy
Adp 0, Brd 0, Clr 0, Drd 0
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 full round
Range: Touch
Target: One living creature
Duration: 1 hour/level
Saving Throw: Fortitude negates
Spell Resistance: Yes

You hamper the subject’s capacity to create life. The DCs of any conception rolls made by  the subject are increased by 1 per level, up to a maximum of five. This spell has no effect  on creatures that breed asexually (such as Varguoilles).

Erotic Dream
Enchantment (Compulsion) [Mind-Affecting] 
Level: Brd 0, Sor/Wiz 0 
Components: V, M 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels) 
Target: One living creature 
Duration: Special 
Saving Throw: Will negates 
Spell Resistance: Yes 

You speak an arcane word to the target, which he will not understand without a Spellcraft  check (DC 15). If the target fails his Will save, he will experience a dream erotic enough  to produce an orgasm the next time he falls asleep. 
Material Component: A feather tinged with blood.

Flavor
Transmutation
Brd 0, Drd 0, Sor/Wiz 0
Components: V, S, M
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Touch
Target: One living creature
Duration: 1 minute/level
Saving Throw: Fortitude negates (harmless)
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless)
The subject’s bodily fluids gain a sweet smell and candylike flavour. Anyone using an Oral  proficiency on the character receives a +1 circumstance bonus on their Prowess checks.
Arcane Material Component: A small beeswax candle or a daub of honey.

Frigid Touch
Necromancy
Level: Clr 0, Drd 0
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Touch
Target: One living creature
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Fortitude negates
Spell Resistance: Yes
Your hands exude a dull grey nimbus, snuffing out arousal with a touch. With a successful  melee touch attack, the target of the spell loses all physical arousal unless they pass a  Fortitude save; they may become Aroused again normally.
Frigid touch counters and dispels Arousing Hands.

Mage Slap
Evocation [Force]
Level: Sor/Wiz 0
Components: V
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Close
Target: One creature
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: Yes
With a word, your target receives a vicious backhand slap of magical energy. You inflict one  point of subdual damage, forcing spellcasters to make a Concentration check (DC 11 + spell  level) to successfully cast a spell, and leave a stinging red mark.

Magic Fingers
Evocation [Force]
Level: Brd 0, Sor/Wiz 0
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Close
Effect: An invisible magical hand
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: 1 round
Spell Resistance: Yes
An invisible replica of your hand appears at a point you designate within the spell’s range.  The hand of force mirrors your own actions, allowing you to exert pressure as you desire  provided it does not exceed 1lb. The hand is too frail to use tools effectively.
You may use this effect to playfully tweak, goose or pinch a part of a subject’s anatomy; if  the subject is a spellcaster, for the duration of this spell they must succeed at a  Concentration check (DC 10 + spell level) to cast a spell.

Repulsiveness
Illusion (Glamer)
Brd 0, Drd 0, Sor/Wiz 0
Components: V, S, M
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Touch
Target: One creature
Duration: 10 minutes/level
Saving Throw: Will negates (harmless) or Will disbelief (see text)
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless) or No (see text)

You blight the subject’s skin and bloat their features, giving them a -1 enhancement penalty  to Bluff, Diplomacy, Perform and Prowess checks. Creatures that touch the subject receive a  Will save to realise the effect is illusory – if they succeed, the enhancement penalty to  interaction with that creature is removed.
Repulsiveness counters and dispels Comeliness.
Material Component: A bit of lard.

Delay Orgasm, Detect Disease, Detect Pregnancy, Detect Romantic Interest, Prevent Nausea,  Sex Toy, and Voyeur's Sight are all being redefined in 1st level variants.

Pillow Talk has been dropped.

That's it for now. ::hugs again to all::


----------



## Sorn (Aug 6, 2003)

Welcome back, oh Mighty Mistress of Spells!!!

I'll be putting those cantrips on the site later today.


----------



## Death By Surfeit (Aug 6, 2003)

Thanks for the reappearance, VVrayven, and the catalogue of revised spells.

Regarding the spells you posted, I heartily condone your revisions to the cantrips; your summarisation and tweaking of my somewhat verbose versions is very well done.

Except... *dons pedant goggles* ...you have given the 'Flavor' spell an American-spelling title, but kept the English spelling for the text. D'oh!

Nonetheless this is a trifling error in an otherwise well-rounded revision. I agree with Sorn in that they should be posted on the site as final versions, unless anyone has anything else to bring up. Are you going to be able to post the 1st level spells anytime soon? The board eagerly awaits...

Brevdravis, I understand the delay, but could you post Sexual Diseases up soon? If not I'll take responsibility for them (I am at far too much a loose end).

Cheers,

DbS

(PS. I still disagree with Divine Romantic Interest. Bah.)

(PPS. Does anyone know how Alzrius is doing? He hasn't shown in awhile.)


----------



## brevdravis (Aug 6, 2003)

*May take me a while....*

Yeah, I'll cede the Diseases to you, because of unexpected overtime.... Sorry.

I still want to help, maybe do another play by play or something, but right now, work is driving me insane....  (1 hour of net time a day, and it's my lunch hour....  

Stuart


----------



## Loren Pechtel (Aug 7, 2003)

Should a level 0 spell be able to force a concentration check?  Isn't that too powerful?


----------



## 2late (Aug 7, 2003)

Ray of Frost does the same, without saving throw and with real damage(Instead of saving throw it requires a ranged touch attack so this is IMHO the same+real damage).

BTW:

"Magic Fingers
....
Saving Throw: 1 round"

whats wrong here  ?


----------



## VVrayven (Aug 8, 2003)

Heya boys! <wink>

Cantrips and 0th level are now closed. Great input all. Now onto 1st level spells. Make comments on these, add your own, let me know any comments you have. I'm archiving the cantrips now and indexing them (what few there are).

1st LEVEL SPELLS
Change Other
Cramping Touch
Delay Orgasm
Delightful Hardening
Desire
Detect Disease
Detect Pregnancy
Detect Sexuality
Dire Chastity
Impede Masturbation
Lactation
Prevent Nausea
Purity
Resist Compulsion
Sacremon's Emperor's New Clothes
Skew Sexuality

Change Other 
Illusion (Glamer) 
Level: Sor/Wiz 1 
Components: V, S, M 
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels) 
Target: One creature 
As change self, except that you make another creature look different. 
Material Component: A drop of ink, paint, or dye.

Cramping Touch 
Necromancy 
Level: Sor/Wiz 1 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Touch 
Target: Living creature or creatures touched (up to 1/level) 
Duration: Instantaneous 
Saving Throw: Fortitude partial 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
A touch from your hand grips a living creature with an agonizing, throbbing pain throughout her groin and lower abdomen, as though all the muscles in that area were clenched by a vise. Victims suffer a -1 penalty to attacks and saves. You can make one touch attack per level.

Delay Orgasm 
Abjuration 
Level: Brd 1, Sor/Wiz 1
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels) 
Target: 1 creature 
Duration: 1 minute/level (D) 
Saving Throw: Will negates 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
Delay orgasm prevents a subject from achieving orgasm. The DCs required to make the target achieve a state of climax or estcastic are all increased by 15 for the duration of this spell. This spell has no effect on Arousal spells or against any other magical or spell-like affect that induces pleasure or orgasm.

Delightful Hardening 
Transmutation 
Level: Adp 0, Sor/Wiz 1 
Components: V, S, F 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Touch 
Target: Living male creature touched 
Duration: 10 minutes / level 
Saving Throws: Fortitude negates 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
The penis of the subject becomes erect and responsive for the full duration of the spell. It will not go limp, potentially causing discomfort if wearing armor, up to and including if the subject orgasms. If the subject of this spell is brought to orgasm, they immediately take one point of subdual damage (ignoring damage reduction) and remain erect. Additionally, the normal penalties used to arouse a male immediately after orgasm are ignored. Subjects of this spell can perform penetrative sexual technuqies even if they are not arsoused. 
Focus: A small, straight piece of iron.

Desire 
Enchantment (Compulsion) [Mind-Affecting] 
Level: Brd 1, Sex 1, Sor/Wiz 1 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels) 
Target: One living creature 
Duration: 1 minute/level (D) 
Saving Throw: Will negates 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
The target of the spell becomes Horny unless they pass a  Will save; this effect dissipates naturally.
Desire counters and dispels Purity.

Detect Disease 
Divination 
Level: Adp 2, Clr 1, Drd 1, Pal 2, Sor/Wiz 1 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels) 
Target or Area: One creature, one object, or a 5-ft. cube 
Duration: Instantaneous 
Saving Throw: None 
Spell Resistance: No 
You determine whether a creature, object, or area has contracted or carries a disease. You can determine the exact type of disease with a successful Heal check (DC 20).  
Note: The spell can penetrate barriers, but 1 foot of stone, 1 inch of common metal, a thin sheet of lead, or 3 feet of wood or dirt blocks it.

Detect Pregnancy 
Divination 
Level: Adp 1, Clr 1, Drd 1, Rgr 1 
Components: V, S, DF 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels) 
Target: One living creature 
Duration: Instantaneous 
Saving Throw: None 
Spell Resistance: No 
This spell enables you to detect pregnancy in any creature. You can determine the day of conception to with 1d4 days, the stage of pregnancy, the estimated day of birth, and gender of the child(ren) with a successful Wisdom check (DC 20). 
Note: Marsupials, who are able to get slightly pregnant, will cause the caster to be confused for one round if she fails a Will save (DC 13).

Detect Sexuality 
Divination 
Level: Brd 1, Clr 1, Drd 1, Sor/Wiz 1 
Components: V, S, F/DF 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: 60 ft. 
Area: Quarter circle emanating from you to the extreme of the range 
Duration: Concentration, up to 1 minute/level (D) 
Saving Throw: Will negates (see text) 
Spell Resistance: No 
You detect sexual auras. The amount of information revealed depends on how long you study a particular area or subject. 
1st Round: Presence or absence of sexual auras (from creatures or any magic found in this guide). 
2nd Round: Number of sexual auras and the ranks of Sexual Prowess possessed by each. 
3rd Round: The sexual preference (hetero-, homo-, or bi-sexual) of any creature in the area. A target's Will save prevents you from reading its sexual preference, and you must cast detect sexuality again to have another chance. 
Note: Each round, you can turn to detect sexuality in a new area. The spell can penetrate barriers, but 1 foot of stone, 1 inch of common metal, a thin sheet of lead, or 3 feet of wood or dirt blocks it. 
Arcane Focus: A drop of semen or vaginal fluid.

Dire Chastity 
Necromancy 
Level: Sor/Wiz 1 
Components: V, S, M 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Touch 
Target: Creature touched 
Duration: 1 day/level 
Saving Throw: Will negates (see text) 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
Characters who are "protected" by this spell suffer a wracking burst of negative energy whenever they engage in sexual activity that causes them to achieve peaked status. Unwilling subjects may make a Will save to resist the spell, but will suffer the spell's damage normally if the save is failed and they elect to continue anyway. Dire chastity delivers 1d6 points of damage +1 point per caster level (maximum +10) to a living creature for each full session of sexual acivity engaged in. Some of the more sexually active undead (such as vampires) have been known to use this spell upon themselves, as they are healed by the negative energy rather than harmed. 
Material Component: An masterwork iron lock and key. The key must be kept by the caster for the spell's duration, or it will automatically end. 

Impede Masturbation 
Transmutation 
Level: Clr 1, Sor/Wiz 1 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 round 
Range: Touch 
Targets: Living creature touched 
Duration: One day/level 
Saving Throws: Will negates 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
You cause a subject's own touch to feel dissatisfying to her in sexual matters. This imposses a -10 circumstance penalty to all prowess checks that the subject uses on themself. This spell is considered to be a curse for all spells and effects for which it might be relevant. 

Lactation 
Transmutation 
Level: Clr 1, Drd 1, Rgr 1 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Touch 
Target: Female mammal touched 
Duration: Instantaneous 
Saving Throw: Fortitude negates (harmless) 
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless) 
You cause the breasts of any woman touched to swell slightly and begin producing milk. This magically created milk is of the highest nutritive value, and each breast can provide a day's sustenance for a creature one size category smaller than the subject (or two creatures of two size categories smaller, or both together can sustain a creature of equal size). An unwilling subject who makes a successful Fortitude save will feel only a slight soreness of her nipples.

Prevent Nausea 
Conjuration (Healing) 
Level: Clr 1, Drd 1 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Touch 
Target: Living creature touched 
Duration: 10 minutes/level 
Saving Throw: None 
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless) 
You settle the stomach of the creature touched. Prevent nausea will completely remove any current nausea the subject suffers from, and will ensure that the subject does not become nauseated for the duration of the spell. 

Purity 
Abjuration 
Level: Clr 1, Pal 1 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels) 
Targets: One creature plus one additional creature/four levels, no two of which can be more than 30 ft. apart 
Duration: 10 minutes and see text 
Saving Throw: Will negates (harmless) 
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless) 
You completely snuff out any lust the recipient might be feeling, granting the creature a +4 morale bonus against sex-based enchantments effects for 10 minutes. The target of the spell loses all physical arousal unless they pass a  Will save; they may become Horny again normally. If the subject is suffering from a sex-based enchantment effect when receiving the spell, it gets a new save with a +4 morale bonus. 
Purity counters and dispels Desire. 

Resist Compulsion 
Abjuration 
Level: Pal 1, Sor/Wiz 1 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Personal 
Target: You 
Duration: 10 minutes/level 
Saving Throw: None 
Spell Resistance: No 
You strengthen your will to resist temptation, both magical and mundane. You gain a +4 enhancement bonus to all Will saving throws to resist any spell or effect with the Enchantment (Compulsion) variety and all DCs to raise your mental arousal are increased by 10. For any such effect that does not normally grant a saving throw, you may still make one (DC 20) to resist. 

Sacremon’s Emperor’s New Clothes 
Illusion (Glamer) 
Level: Brd 1, Sor/Wiz 1 
Components: V, S, M 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels) 
Target: One creature 
Duration: 1 minute/level (D) 
Saving Throw: Will negates 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
You causes all of the target's clothing and worn possessions (but not anything carried by the target) to vanish from sight, even from darkvision. The target himself is still fully visible, and may not become immediately aware of his clothes' condition, as he can still see them. Any clothing put on after the spell is cast does not become invisible. Items remain invisible for the duration of the spell or until dispelled. 
Material Component: An eyelash. 

Skew Sexuality 
Enchantment (Compulsion) [Mind-Affecting] 
Level: Brd 1, Sor/Wiz 1 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5ft./2 levels) 
Target: One living creature 
Duration: 1 hour/level 
Saving Throw: Will negates
Spell Resistance: Yes 
This spell alters a creature's sexual preference orientation one step in the opposite direction from which it is inclined, from heterosexual towards homosexual (or vice versa) if it fails its saving throw. A truly bisexual creature becomes asexual for the spell's duration. 
A target must have a sexuality to be affected by this spell, creatures such as violet fungi or mind flayers are immune. 
Material Component: A concave lump of clay which the caster re-molds into a convex lump.

That's It. The following spells are getting cut:

Detect Romanctic Intrest - Never really liked it and many of us are in agreement, open to debate
Flash - Just silly
Freudian Thoughts - No real mechanic or point
Masturbation - Good idea, should be higher level, or better yet, a power word
Sex Toy - Great idea, however, it should be an illusion spell, I'll let someone try to rewrite it, if not, I'll do it myself
Truth or Dare - Way too modern an idea
Veil of Cum - Convince me
Voyeur's Sight - Convince me

Have fun. <hugs to all>


----------



## Knight-of-Roses (Aug 8, 2003)

Great work as always, but a few comments/questions about the spells.

Change Others, I would reduce the duration on this to 5 minutes per level otherwise it is superior to Chance Self (as it can be used on yourself and others).  Also, Change Self has been renamed 'Disguise Self' in 3.5 if we care.

Cramping Touch, how long do the penalties from this spell last?

Dire Chastity, with its duration and continuing effect, I would argue that it should be moved up to 2nd level.   Or you could go a lesser/greater route and have the lesser (1st lvl) version discharge after inflicting damage once with the greater version (2nd lvl) as written.

Again, great work.


----------



## Sorn (Aug 8, 2003)

Also, in addition to the shortened duration, let's allow a saving throw for Change/Disguise Other. I'd suggest a Will (Harmless). Otherwise the spell could be abused in social situations. Making the king look like a wanted criminal without a save doesn't seem right. Also, we might want to specify who gets to make the disguise check, since all the other spells like that are Personal. 

Other than that, great job, and I'll get that on the site right away.


----------



## brevdravis (Aug 8, 2003)

*Need to make a couple reversable....*

Nice ideas all....

I vote that we make a couple of these spells reversable, simply because it seems appropriate.

In particular...

Delightful Hardening needs to be reversable...  makes subject unable to become erect for the same duration.

Desire....  Negates all hornyness, or lessens by one step...


You get the idea.  Making them reversable would cut down on the amount of spells total, but add versitility...

Stuart


----------



## Death By Surfeit (Aug 9, 2003)

Wotcher all,

Thankyou, VVrayven, for enough spells to keep us bickering for a good while yet. I shall post my own comments on the collection without further ado:

Change Other: I would concur with KoR about duration and Sorn that a save is in order, but Will disbelief is probably right. People could make the save when they even look carefully at the target, as mannerisms and method of speech alone can raise suspicion. Perhaps allow both self and others to be affected by it, and make it a 2nd-level spell?
Cramping Touch: Would be good, but in rules-lawyering terms may be slightly unbalanced. It could be interpreted that the spell allows you to instantaneously make one touch attack per level, with the stated effect. The penalty is generic, and thus will stack with further touches, which by mid-level are quite a lot. I would suggest the slightly modified version, found below the comments.
Delay Orgasm: Perhaps ‘Resistance to Orgasm’ or ‘Protection from Orgasm’ would make better titles? 
Delightful Hardening: Good, although ‘discomfort’ should probably be changed to ‘minor discomfort’ to avoid people coming up with penalties to apply. Add details of the Spot check to notice the state, as it could potentially be used as a method of inflicting social embarassment. I am hesitant to make the spell reversible (isn’t that 2nd edition rules? Or are there some add-on rules I’m not aware of?), but adding a Necromantic ‘Disappointing Wilting’ (which counters and dispels) might be an idea.
Desire: Good, solid, useful spell. I would suggest changing the opposing spell’s name to ‘Disinterest’, as this is a truer antonym.
Detect Disease: Mechanics are solid. Adepts should get it as a 1st-level, whilst I’d make it a 2nd-level for Sor/Wiz (if not denying them it altogether).
Detect Pregnancy: Drop the marsupial reference, or switch it for ‘creatures with unusual methods of pregnancy and reproduction’. Otherwise good.
Detect Sexuality: A few problems with this one, as it fails to detect some things it should and detects others that it shouldn’t. See the modified version, below.
Dire Chastity: I agree with KoR that the spell is balanced above first level; a singular strike, upon Climax or Ecstatic state, is more fitting for the 1st.
Impede Masturbation: Pretty pointless spell, I feel. Someone wanting to inflict a sexual curse could do much better, and someone wishing to enforce celibacy would be better off using dire chastity. I’d drop it.
Lactation: Pretty sound. I’d drop it from the cleric list, though.
Prevent Nausea: Quite good, but mundane. Consider renaming it ‘Protection from Nausea’ in line with 3e ‘spell syntax’.
Purity: Firstly, I would rename it ‘Disinterest’, as this fits better in line with the feelings it evokes, and opens up ‘Purity’ as a domain name (see below). There are a few things to change about the rules in order to balance it at first level; see the modified version, below, which includes these (named ‘Disinterest’).
Resist compulsion: Good. State specifically that the +4 enhancement bonus also applies to all rolls to resist mundane temptation such as seduction or bribery.
Sacremon’s Emperor’s New Clothes: The spell concept and rules text is fairly sound, with a few adjustments: add the DC for a Sense Motive check to notice what’s going on from other people’s reactions, and consider the save system: Will saves will not usually negate an illusion (esp. a glamer), but a disbelief is probably in order. Oh, and whilst the spell’s name is good, it’s also too long-winded. I would recommend ‘Partial Invisibility’ D) as a replacement.
Skew Sexuality: Use the sexual alignment rules! One shift in drive or orientation per four levels (max. 5 shifts) is probably about right; creatures without a sexual alignment are not affected. Oh, and I’m unsure about the spell title (‘skew’ is a little unusual), but I can’t think of a good alternative. Perhaps ‘Alter Libido’? ‘Morph Libido’ would be a higher level, more drastic and permanent version.

Cramp Touch
Necromancy
Level: Sor/Wiz 1
Components: V, S
Casting time: 1 action
Range: Personal
Target: You
Duration: 1 round/level (D)
For the duration of the spell, your touch grips creatures with an agonising, throbbing pain throughout their groin and lower abdomen, as though their muscles in the area were being clenched by a vise. With a successful melee touch attack or unarmed attack, subjects receive a –1 circumstance penalty to attacks, checks and saves until the spell ends.

Detect Sexuality
Divination
Level: Brd 1, Drd 1, Sor/Wiz 1
(NB. May be a second level spell)
Components: V, S, F
Casting time: 1 action
Range: 60ft.
Area: Quarter circle emanating from you to the extreme of the range
Duration: Concentration, up to 1 minute/level (D)
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: No
You sense the sexual desires of others. The amount of information revealed depends how long you study a particular area or subject:
1st round: Presence or absence of creatures with a sexual alignment.
2nd round: Number of creatures with a sexual alignment present, and the Drive of each.
3rd round: The location and Orientation of every creature with a sexual alignment.
If creatures have had their sexual alignment changed by magic items or enchantments, this spell shows their modified alignment. A successful Will save against the effect reveals the creature’s true alignment, and what it has been changed to.
Note: Each round, you can turn to detect things in a new area. This spell can penetrate barriers, but 1 foot of stone, 1 inch of common metal, a thin sheet of lead, or 3 feet of wood or dirt blocks it.

Disinterest
Enchantment (Compulsion)
Level: Clr 1, Pal 1, Sor/Wiz 1
Components: V, S
Casting time: 1 action
Range: Close
Target: One creature with a sexual alignment
Duration: 1 minute/level
Saving throw: Will negates (harmless)
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless)
The subject of the spell feels only boredom and disinterest where they should feel passion, losing all horniness. The DC for Prowess checks to induce horniness in that character increase by one per caster level (max 5), and the subject gets a +1 morale bonus on saves against spells that induce horniness per caster level (max +5). If the subject is currently under the effect of such a spell, they receive another save with the morale bonus given above.
Disinterest counters and dispels Desire.

Other comments:

How many cleric domains are we planning for? I don’t want to go overboard, as with the original NUCK (Midwifery domain? Methinks not), but I wouldn’t want to underplay, either. I would suggest the Lust (sexual desire), Sex (arousal and procreation) and Purity (self-control and chastity – does this domain already exist?) domains, as the first two allow for gods with slightly different portfolios to both have a granted domain, and allow the creation of highly sexual clerics (if both are taken), and the third represents the opposite aspect. If this is so, I would suggest making Desire the Lust 1 spell, Delightful Hardening the Sex 1 spell, and Disinterest (rename of Purity) the Purity 1 spell.

When describing ranges, we have used the elaboration on Close, Medium and Long in the first level spells but not the cantrips. We should either use it or ignore it, and I’m in favour of the latter. Players shouldn’t need the ranges spelled out (so to speak) for them.

It seems weird that there should be no spells that induce Arousal at first level, as the Arousing Hands cantrip is clearly insufficient for the lusteous spellcaster. If anyone would like to concoct one, feel free to do so.

Just noticed, Disrupt Conception should have ‘1 point per caster level’ instead of ‘1 point per level’. Nitpicking, I know.

Right, that pretty much sums it up from me. Whilst these may seem like an awful lot of alterations, VVrayven deserves recognition for rustling up a horde of well-conceived spells from almost nothing. Cheers!

DbS

PS. Sexual Diseases are coming along nicely, and will be submitted fairly soon. VVrayven, can we please have the spell ‘Pheremone Cloud’, as it features in the description of Blossom?


----------



## Death By Surfeit (Aug 10, 2003)

I've managed to finish a draft copy of the sexual diseases section, so it is included below for you vultures to pick over. I've been nothing if not pedantic in my criticisms of others (*keeps pedant goggles to one side*), so spare me no mercy. First copies are there to be improved, after all.

* * *

SEXUAL DISEASES
Intimate relations can cost the curious adventurer their purse, life plans or even (with the help of succubi) their mortal soul. As if this wasn’t enough of a deterrent, their health is under constant threat from an array of mundane and magical sexual diseases.

Mundane Diseases
Whilst not as debilitating as their magical kin, mundane sexual diseases are nevertheless a burden to those carrying them. They are treated much like any other disease in D&D, complete with incubation times, Fortitude save DCs, and ability score damage. They may be overcome by casting remove disease, or by successfully saving against them twice in a row (except where otherwise stated). Their chief difference is their infection method – Sexual. A sexual encounter with someone harbouring the disease requires the character to make a Fortitude save against it, modified by any contraceptives used. Failure means the character is infected. To randomly determine a mundane disease, roll on Table X-XX: Mundane Diseases, below.

Table X-XX: Magical Diseases
d% Roll / Disease / Infection / DC / Incubation / Ability damage
01-10 / Blossom / Sexual / 13 / 1d3 days / 1d2 Str
11-20 / Cheese rot / Sexual / 14 / 2d4 days / 1d2 Con
21-30 / Crimson boil / Sexual / 16 / 2d10 days / 1d6 Cha*
31-40 / Harlot fever / Sexual / 14 / 1 day / 1d6 Wis*
41-50 / Itching fury / Sexual / 12 / 1d4 days / 1d4 Dex
51-60 / Pallid droop / Sexual / 13 / 2d6 days / 1d4 Str
61-70 / Scrotal bloat / Sexual / 15 / 2d3 days / 1d8 Dex
71-80 / Seething fever / Sexual / 16 / 2d6 days / 1d4 Con*
81-90 / Tuna dredge / Sexual / 12 / 1d6 days / 1d3 Str
91-00 / Yellow bugger / Sexual / 15 / 1 day / 1d4 Int
* On a failure, characters must make another save or one point of damage is permanent.

Blossom: A bizarre lymphatic infection. When a character takes any ability damage from this disease, they are affected by a continuous pheromone cloud effect until they are cured. This only affects creatures of the same race as the character.
Cheese rot: An unpleasant affliction characterised by yellow discharge. Characters using Oral proficiencies on someone infected by cheese rot take a –4 circumstance penalty.
Crimson boil: Permanent Charisma drain from this disease causes unsightly red boils to appear. Victims usually degenerate afterward into delusions, stupor, spasms and death. Crimson boil requires three successful checks in a row to be rid of.
Harlot fever: Characters who take permanent Wisdom drain from this disease are stricken by the nymphomania/satyriasis kink, with a Potency equal to the points of permanent Wisdom drain taken.
Itching fury: Causes a constant nagging itch that proves severely distracting. Characters affected by itching fury take a –4 circumstance penalty to all Concentration checks.
Pallid droop: Males infected by the disease become impotent; all Prowess checks made against them suffer a –4 circumstance penalty.
Scrotal bloat: A truly hideous disease. Female sufferers suffer from painful swelling, effectively decreasing the size category of their vagina by one; male sufferers sport raw and hideously swollen testicles. Characters infected by scrotal bloat cannot run.
Seething fever: A rightly feared virus that weakens the body, often terminally. Seething fever requires three successful checks to be rid of.
Tuna dredge: Women suffering from tuna dredge secrete an oily black fluid smelling strongly of tuna: anyone using Oral proficiencies against them suffer a –8 circumstance penalty, and they are often followed around by cats and other hungry animals.
Yellow bugger: Originating from orc and goblinoid raids, yellow bugger causes a distinctive ochre pallor and decline in mental abilities.

Magical Diseases
These weird and deadly magical blights are of unknown origin; scholars hazard they could be crafted weapons of war, results of experiments turned awry or the result of interbreeding with strange creatures. Magical diseases are transmitted much like their mundane counterparts, but are enchantments, of a sort: they cannot be overcome naturally and remove disease will not work on them, but break enchantment and remove curse will. Dispel magic will dispel the disease on a successful check; see Table X-XX2: Magical Diseases for caster levels and random determination.

Table X-XX2: Magical Diseases
d% Roll / Disease / Infection / DC / Incubation / Ability damage / Caster Level
01-10 / Elemental Secretion / Sexual / 14 / 1d6 days / 1d3 Str / 5th
11-20 / Freud’s Immersion / Sexual / 17 / 1d2 days / 1d8 Wis* / 9th
21-30 / Morden’s Petrification / Sexual / 19 / 2d6 days / 1d6 Str / 11th
31-40 / Mummy Crotch Rot / Sexual / 19 / 1 day / 1d6 Con* / 11th
41-50 / Orgasmic Arcana / Sexual / 19 / 1d10 days / 1d2 Con / 11th
51-60 / Orgasmic Channelling / Sexual / 19 / 1d10 days / 1d2 Con / 11th
61-70 / Screaming Glamer / Sexual / 14 / 1d3 days / 1d4 Cha / 5th
71-80 / Shata’s Bane / Sexual / 17 / 1 day / 1d3 Con*/ 9th
81-90 / Toto’s Irresistible Performance / Sexual / 17 / 1d2 days / 1d6 Wis* / 9th
91-00 / Voyeur’s Dream / Sexual / 16 / 1d3 days / 1d4 Wis / 7th
* On a failure, characters must make another save or one point of damage is permanent.

Elemental Secretion: Upon Climax, a character infected with Energy Secretion shoots forth a stream of elemental energy, dealing 1d6+1/HD damage to whatever gets in its way. When infected, roll a d% to determine which kind of secretion the infection causes: 01-20 a stream of acid, 21-40 a bolt of electricity, 41-60 a gout of fire, 61-80 a blast of cold, 81-00 a wave of sonic energy. Using the withdrawal method gives a chance of avoiding the blast – if the conception check is negated by use of the withdrawal method, no damage is inflicted (but arguments over who has to sleep on the burnt patch may still remain).
Freud’s Immersion: Sufferers of Freud’s Immersion begin to obsess over sexual matters, before long becoming lost in a realm of misperception and fantasy. Characters who take permanent Charisma drain from this disease receive the nymphomania/satyriasis kink, at a Potency equal the points of permanent Charisma drain taken, and are continually Horny. A spell of higher caster level that prevents or reduces horniness can suppress this effect for the spell’s duration.
Morden’s Petrification: Upon Climax, a character with Morden’s Petrification secretes a potent fluid that acts as a transmute flesh to stone spell on their partner. Using the withdrawal method gives a chance of avoiding this secretion – if the conception check is negated by use of the withdrawal method, no damage is inflicted (but arguments over who has to sleep on the burnt patch may still remain).
Mummy Crotch Rot: The effects of this hideous groin-wasting disease is terrible to behold. For every point of permanent Constitution drain taken, the character will become incapable of any physical arousal. Only a greater restoration, limited wish, wish, miracle or similar effect can reverse this.
Orgasmic Arcana: A character infected with Orgasmic Arcana is imbued with volatile magic. Upon their first Climax in a sexual session, roll on the 1st-level arcane scroll list and apply the spell effect: harmless effects are usually targeted on the infected character, and others are usually cast on their partner (DM has final and evil discretion over this). The second Climax in a sexual session requires a roll on the 2nd-level arcane scroll list, the third Climax on the 3rd-level arcane scroll list, and so on up to the 9th level arcane spell list upon the 0th Climax and beyond.
Orgasmic Channelling: A character infected with Orgasmic Channelling has a tenuous link to the Inner Planes. Upon their first Climax in a sexual session, they cast either cure minor wounds (if of good alignment) or inflict minor wounds (if of evil alignment) on their partner. Neutral characters roll randomly between them in each instance. The second Climax in a sexual session results in the casting of either cure or inflict light wounds, the third in cure or inflict moderate wounds, the fourth in cure or inflict severe wounds, and the fifth in cure or inflict critical wounds.
Screaming Glamer: During intercourse, a character infected by the Screaming Glamer has an irresistible urge to scream, shout and moan loudly. Furthermore, every minute of direct sexual activity doubles their volume and the distance they can be heard from. Sufferers are also incapable of keeping quiet in social situations.
Shata’s Bane: Whenever a character with Shata’s Bane rolls a natural 1 for a check, they must (in addition to normal effects) make a Fort save against the disease or instantly be brought to Climax for a minute, suffering sexual fatigue afterward.
Toto’s Irresistible Performance: Characters infected by Toto’s Irresistible Performance automatically have the nymphomania/satyriasis kink at Potency 5. Anyone they sleep with adds 5 to their gratification, and automatically ‘catches’ nymphomania/satyriasis at Potency 5. This effect is at the caster level of Toto’s Irresistible Performance, and may be negated in much the same way.
Voyeur’s Dream: When a character with Voyeur’s Dream Climaxes, everyone within a mile feels that someone has Climaxed. Should they Climax again in that sexual session, people within a mile sense that someone done so, and where. Each further time they Climax, everyone within a mile knows that they have done so, where they are, and receives a dream-like vision of what they’re doing. A Spot check (DC XX) allows a viewer to identify the people involved in the act. Characters undergoing Ecstasy extend the range of this effect to ten miles.


----------



## Loren Pechtel (Aug 11, 2003)

One gripe:  Only barrier-type contraceptives should have an effect on the chance of infection.  Sperm/egg/implantation contraceptives would have no effect.


----------



## Death By Surfeit (Aug 11, 2003)

Then divide contraceptives into barrier and non-barrier types. Barrier types are cheaper, but non-barrier offer a way of reducing probabilities even further. What do people think of that one?


----------



## Sorn (Aug 11, 2003)

Good stuff. 

I am still working on my list of contraceptives, but work is keeping me pretty busy, so it'll be a little while. Loren is right about the effectiveness of various contraceptives when it comes to disease prevention. An IUD won't do squat for that. My list/writeup will reflect that (and the corresponding saving throw bonuses). What range of bonus do you think we should go with? Stick to a +1 for regular, +2 for MW? Or beef it up a little, to a +2/+4 maybe?


----------



## Death By Surfeit (Aug 12, 2003)

I'd stick to +1 to +2 DC. Whilst it seems very little, a +1 is on average a further halving of possibility.


----------



## Sorn (Aug 12, 2003)

Diseases are up on the site now.


----------



## VVrayven (Aug 13, 2003)

1st Level spells done? Is that all the discussion we want? I'll post my final changes and then we will move on.


----------



## Bastoche (Aug 14, 2003)

Two comments on first level spells:

_dire chastity_ is too strong for a 1st level spell IMO. I would also make an opposite verison of it; a spell to protect the wizard's daughter against NC situation.

The rest looks great to me (considering the above comments)


----------



## Alzrius (Aug 14, 2003)

Hi guys!

Sorry I haven't been around for a while. I had to recover from the double whammy of moving myself back from Japan to America, and then from GenCon.

While I wish I could say that this marks my full-time return to these forums, its still going to be a little longer. I discovered that for some reason, our home computer will not let me log on at EN World! It lets me sign in, but when I sign in, it just redirects me to the registration screen...grrr...

Needless to say, this is driving me up the wall, since I _really_ want to participate but can't. I have already ordered a new computer for myself (for various reasons) but Im anticipating its arrival around the 3rd of September or so. Until then, my posting here will be very infrequent, if at all (right now Im at the public library).

I apologize for the inconvenience this causes, as I do still want to work on both the spells list, and on spell effect rules on unborn children. If you guys are willing to wait for me, I'd be much obliged, and if not, then I totally understand. Just wanted to fill you in on why I suddenly fell so silent.


----------



## Loren Pechtel (Aug 18, 2003)

Had a thought on a spell:

Simultaneous Orgasm
Abjuration
Level: Brd 2, Sor/Wiz 2
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Target: 1 creature
Duration: 1 minute/level (D)
Saving Throw: Will negates
Spell Resistance: Yes
An improved version of delay orgasm.  The DC increase is +30 +1/level but this does not apply in any round that one's partner orgasms.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: Full Mechanics v2.0 - Part III*

I'm not sure if you guys really want to hear this or not, as I know your way past this development wise but I figured I would toss it out their anyway.



			
				Death By Surfeit said:
			
		

> *On a success, the child was born successfully and the mother can begin to regain hit points normally. On a failure, complications have arisen: the mother must make two Fortitude saves (DC 15) to prevent disaster: if the first fails, the mother drops to –1 hit points and is dying. If the second fails, the child is stillborn. Miscarriages use the above mechanics*




Sounds good, but I think one check should be for the mother and another check should be for the baby.  As I can tell you my mother had a stillborn but was never in danger. 

With the way it is now your forcing the mother in to a difficult position and your protecting the baby and in all honesty it should be the baby that's in more danger.  If it was really that difficult for the mother in real life the population of humans on this planet would be lower and/or we would be extinct.  Mother Nature is setup so that mothers live and offspring dies.  This way the mother can have offspring sooner than it would take the bay to develop to full terms and produce their own.  Also the baby fortitude save bonus, or lack their of, would place it in more of a graver circumstance.  This could also even out the fact that commoners vs. adventure issues that some people think you are having.

Anyhow when and if something goes wrong it's more often than not mothers that live and the baby that dies.


Sorry if that sounds morbid...


----------



## Death By Surfeit (Aug 20, 2003)

Shatterstone: Sorry, I should have made the text more clear: there are two separate saves, one for the mother and one for the child, unrelated to each other; any combination of mortality is possible. The child itself cannot make the save, as it has no independance or statistics at the moment of birth.

VVrayven: If you could post the modified spell list, we can continue progress on spell development. Assuming the existing quibbles are sorted out by the changes, you should be free to post ideas for 2nd-level spells. In fact, everyone is.

Cheers,

DbS


----------



## VVrayven (Aug 20, 2003)

<puts on her cute glasses>

Here we go! Final check of 1st level. 2nd level will be going down real soon. 

1st LEVEL SPELLS
Change Other
Cramping Touch
Delightful Hardening
Desire
Detect Disease
Detect Pregnancy
Detect Sexuality
Dire Chastity
Disinterest
Impede Masturbation
Lactation
Protection from Nausea
Resist Compulsion
Resist Orgasm 
Sacremon's Emperor's New Clothes
Skew Sexuality

Disguise Other 
Illusion (Glamer) 
Level: Sor/Wiz 1 
Components: V, S, M 
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels) 
Target: One creature
Duration: 5 minutes / level 
Saving Throw: Will negates
Spell Resistance: Yes
As change self, except that you make another creature look different. 
Material Component: A drop of ink, paint, or dye.

Cramping Touch
Necromancy
Level: Sor/Wiz 1
Components: V, S
Casting time: 1 action
Range: Personal
Target: You
Duration: 1 round/level (D)
For the duration of the spell, your touch grips creatures with an agonizing, throbbing pain throughout their groin and lower abdomen, as though their muscles in the area were being clenched by a vise. With a successful melee touch attack or unarmed attack, subjects receive a –1 circumstance penalty to attacks, checks and saves until the spell ends.

Delightful Hardening 
Transmutation 
Level: Adp 0, Sor/Wiz 1 
Components: V, S, F 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Touch 
Target: Living male creature touched 
Duration: 10 minutes / level 
Saving Throws: Fortitude negates 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
The penis of the subject becomes erect and responsive for the full duration of the spell. It will not go limp, potentially causing minor discomfort if wearing armor, up to and including if the subject orgasms. If the subject of this spell is brought to orgasm, they immediately take one point of subdual damage (ignoring damage reduction) and remain erect. Additionally, the normal penalties used to arouse a male immediately after orgasm are ignored. Subjects of this spell can perform penetrative sexual techniques even if they are not aroused. 
Delightful Hardening counters and dispels Frigid Touch in male subjects only.
Focus: A small, straight piece of iron.

Desire 
Enchantment (Compulsion) [Mind-Affecting] 
Level: Brd 1, Sex 1, Sor/Wiz 1 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels) 
Target: One living creature 
Duration: 1 minute/level (D) 
Saving Throw: Will negates 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
The target of the spell becomes Horny unless they pass a Will save; this effect dissipates naturally.
Desire counters and dispels Disinterest.

Detect Disease 
Divination 
Level: Adp 1, Clr 1, Drd 1, Pal 2, Sor/Wiz 2 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels) 
Target or Area: One creature, one object, or a 5-ft. cube 
Duration: Instantaneous 
Saving Throw: None 
Spell Resistance: No 
You determine whether a creature, object, or area has contracted or carries a disease. You can determine the exact type of disease with a successful Heal check (DC 20). 
Note: The spell can penetrate barriers, but 1 foot of stone, 1 inch of common metal, a thin sheet of lead, or 3 feet of wood or dirt blocks it.

Detect Pregnancy 
Divination 
Level: Adp 1, Clr 1, Drd 1, Rgr 1 
Components: V, S, DF 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels) 
Target: One living creature 
Duration: Instantaneous 
Saving Throw: None 
Spell Resistance: No 
This spell enables you to detect pregnancy in any creature. You can determine the day of conception to with 1d4 days, the stage of pregnancy, the estimated day of birth, and gender of the child(ren) with a successful Wisdom check (DC 20). 
Note: Creatures with unusual methods of pregnancy and reproduction will cause the caster to be confused for one round if she fails a Will save (DC 13).

Detect Sexuality
Divination
Level: Brd 1, Drd 1, Sor/Wiz 1
Components: V, S, F
Casting time: 1 action
Range: 60ft.
Area: Quarter circle emanating from you to the extreme of the range
Duration: Concentration, up to 1 minute/level (D)
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: No
You sense the sexual desires of others. The amount of information revealed depends how long you study a particular area or subject:
1st round: Presence or absence of creatures with a sexual alignment.
2nd round: Number of creatures with a sexual alignment present, and the Drive of each.
3rd round: The location and Orientation of every creature with a sexual alignment.
If creatures have had their sexual alignment changed by magic items or enchantments, this spell shows their modified alignment. A successful Will save against the effect reveals the creature’s true alignment, and what it has been changed to.
Note: Each round, you can turn to detect things in a new area. This spell can penetrate barriers, but 1 foot of stone, 1 inch of common metal, a thin sheet of lead, or 3 feet of wood or dirt blocks it.

Dire Chastity 
Necromancy 
Level: Sor/Wiz 1 
Components: V, S, M 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Touch 
Target: Creature touched 
Duration: 1 day/level 
Saving Throw: Will negates (see text) 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
Characters who are "protected" by this spell suffer a wracking burst of negative energy when they engage in sexual activity that causes them to achieve Climax or Ecstatic  status. Unwilling subjects may make a Will save to resist the spell, but will suffer the spell's damage normally if the save is failed and they elect to continue anyway. Dire chastity delivers 1d6 points of damage +1 point per caster level (maximum +10) to a living creature when they orgasm. Some of the more sexually active undead (such as vampires) have been known to use this spell upon themselves, as they are healed by the negative energy rather than harmed. Dire Chastity ends once it has inflicted its damage.
Material Component: An masterwork iron lock and key. The key must be kept by the caster for the spell's duration, or it will automatically end. 

Disinterest
Enchantment (Compulsion)
Level: Clr 1, Pal 1, Sor/Wiz 1
Components: V, S
Casting time: 1 action
Range: Close
Target: One creature with a sexual alignment
Duration: 1 minute/level
Saving throw: Will negates (harmless)
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless)
The subject of the spell feels only boredom and disinterest where they should feel passion, losing all horniness. The DC for Prowess checks to induce horniness in that character increase by one per caster level (max 5), and the subject gets a +1 morale bonus on saves against spells that induce horniness per caster level (max +5). If the subject is currently under the effect of such a spell, they receive another save with the morale bonus given above.
Disinterest counters and dispels Desire.

Impede Masturbation 
Transmutation 
Level: Clr 1, Sor/Wiz 1 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 round 
Range: Touch 
Targets: Living creature touched 
Duration: One day/level 
Saving Throws: Will negates 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
You cause a subject's own touch to feel dissatisfying to her in sexual matters. This imposses a -10 circumstance penalty to all prowess checks that the subject uses on themself. This spell is considered to be a curse for all spells and effects for which it might be relevant. 

Lactation 
Transmutation 
Level: Drd 1, Rgr 1 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Touch 
Target: Female mammal touched 
Duration: Instantaneous 
Saving Throw: Fortitude negates (harmless) 
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless) 
You cause the breasts of any woman touched to swell slightly and begin producing milk. This magically created milk is of the highest nutritive value, and each breast can provide a day's sustenance for a creature one size category smaller than the subject (or two creatures of two size categories smaller, or both together can sustain a creature of equal size). An unwilling subject who makes a successful Fortitude save will feel only a slight soreness of her nipples.

Protection from Nausea
Conjuration (Healing) 
Level: Clr 1, Drd 1 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Touch 
Target: Living creature touched 
Duration: 10 minutes/level 
Saving Throw: None 
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless) 
You settle the stomach of the creature touched. Prevent nausea will completely remove any current nausea the subject suffers from, and will ensure that the subject does not become nauseated for the duration of the spell. 

Resist Compulsion 
Abjuration 
Level: Pal 1, Sor/Wiz 1 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Personal 
Target: You 
Duration: 10 minutes/level 
Saving Throw: None 
Spell Resistance: No 
You strengthen your will to resist temptation, both magical and mundane. You gain a +4 enhancement bonus to all Will saving throws to resist any spell or effect with the Enchantment (Compulsion) variety and all DCs to raise your mental arousal are increased by 10. For any such effect that does not normally grant a saving throw, you may still make one (DC 20) to resist. This bonus also applies to all rolls to resist mundane temptation such as seduction or bribery.

Resist Orgasm 
Abjuration 
Level: Brd 1, Sor/Wiz 1
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels) 
Target: 1 creature 
Duration: 1 minute/level (D) 
Saving Throw: Will negates 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
Delay orgasm prevents a subject from achieving orgasm. The DCs required to make the target achieve a state of climax or estcastic are all increased by 15 for the duration of this spell. This spell has no effect on Arousal spells or against any other magical or spell-like affect that induces pleasure or orgasm.

Sacremon’s Emperor’s New Clothes 
Illusion (Glamer) 
Level: Brd 1, Sor/Wiz 1 
Components: V, S, M 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels) 
Target: One creature 
Duration: 1 minute/level (D) 
Saving Throw: Will negates 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
You causes all of the target's clothing and worn possessions (but not anything carried by the target) to vanish from sight, even from darkvision. The target himself is still fully visible, and may not become immediately aware of his clothes' condition, as he can still see them. Any clothing put on after the spell is cast does not become invisible. Items remain invisible for the duration of the spell or until dispelled. Subjects may make a Sense Motive check (DC 14) to notice that something is amiss.
Material Component: An eyelash. 

Skew Sexuality 
Enchantment (Compulsion) [Mind-Affecting] 
Level: Brd 1, Sor/Wiz 1 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5ft./2 levels) 
Target: One living creature 
Duration: 1 hour/level 
Saving Throw: Will negates
Spell Resistance: Yes 
This spell alters a creature's sexual one step in drive or orientation per four levels (to a maximum of 5). Creatures without a sexual alignment are not affected.
Material Component: A concave lump of clay which the caster re-molds into a convex lump.

Awaiting and To Do:

1) A Sex Toy rewrite, illusion only spell.
2) Disrupt Conception should have ‘1 point per caster level’ instead of ‘1 point per level’
3) Arousal Spells for 1st level – physical
4) Ranges for the Cantrips

Current Domains
Lust (sexual desire)
1) Desire
Sex (arousal and procreation)
1) Delightful Hardening
Purity (self-control and chastity)
1) Disinterest

Place your final votes and suggestions.  C-ya boys.

P.S. DbS: What is the Blossom description? Do you mean the STD we have made? If so, I'll see if I can write one up.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 21, 2003)

Death By Surfeit said:
			
		

> *Shatterstone: Sorry, I should have made the text more clear: there are two separate saves, one for the mother and one for the child, unrelated to each other; any combination of mortality is possible. The child itself cannot make the save, as it has no independance or statistics at the moment of birth.
> 
> DbS *



Gotcha, I was reading it as if the first one fails then then roll a check for the baby.   Sorry about wasting your time their.


----------



## DonaldRumsfeldsTofu (Aug 26, 2003)

Regarding your (otherwise well-done) section on pregnancy, you overlooked the probability of concieving twins or triplets. Perhaps a d% roll. I'm not positive what the percent chance of one would be. I'll leave that up to you.


----------



## Sorn (Aug 26, 2003)

Donald,

there is indeed a chance for twins and triplets. If a natural 20 is rolled for both "threat" and confirmations, twins are in order. Should be both on here and on the site, but I'll double-check and see if that got lost somewhere.


----------



## VVrayven (Aug 27, 2003)

Hiya boys!  I am making a list of Pleasure/Physical Arosual/Mental Arousal inducing spells, these will all be presented in a little bit. In the mean time:

First Draft Level 2 Spells (WE NEED MORE!!!)

Animal Magnetism 
Beguile Person
Induce Orgasm
Intensify Sensation
Wave of Desire
Enhance Prowess
Repair Virginity
Sleep Theft
Transfer Charm
Simultaneous Orgasm

Animal Magnetism 
Transmutation 
Level: Drd 2, Rgr 2, Sor/Wiz 3 
Components: V, S 
Casting time: 1 action 
Range: Touch 
Target: Creature touched 
Duration: 10 minutes/level 
Save: None 
Spell Resistance: No 
The subject of this spell alters their body and sexual style to suit creatures of other races. While under the effects of this spell, the subject suffers no penalties to his prowess checks for a difference in race, gender, or type. All other penalties for size and similar effects remain and this spell in no way alters a partner's perceptions.

Beguile Person 
Enchantment (Charm) [Mind-Affecting] 
Level: Domination 2, Sor/Wiz 2 
Duration: 1 hour/level 
As charm person, except that the target also becomes Horny whenever they view or otherewise come into contact with the caster while under the effects of this spell.

Induce Orgasm
Evocation 
Level: Sor/Wiz 2 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Touch 
Target: Living creature touched 
Duration: Instaeneous
Saving Throw: Fortitude partial 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
You cause a creature to immedeately experience an orgasm. This usually requires the use of a concentration check to take action or cast spells. (Insert Climax Status Condition rules???). Targets that succeed their saving throw are raised to Climax status. This spell has no effect on creatures that are currently in Climax or Estatic status.

Intensify Sensation 
Transmutation 
Level: Brd 2, Sor/Wiz 2 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Touch 
Target: Creature touched 
Duration: 1 minute/level 
Saving Throw: Will negates 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
You intensify all sensations felt by a creature that you touch. A subject who fails his Will save has his senses tuned to an unbelievable height. For the duration of this spell, the subject gains a +4 bonus to all Listen, Sense Motive, Sexual Prowess, and Spot checks. However, he also suffers a -4 penalty to Concentration checks and to any check to resist any phsyical arousal, as well as to saving throws that affect his emotions or physical senses (such as flare). Although normally employed in pleasurable situations this spell can be used to heighten pain as well.

Wave of Desire 
Enchantment (Compulsion) [Mind-Affecting] 
Level: Brd 2, Sex 2, Sor/Wiz 2 
Components: V, S, M 
Range: Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level) 
Targets: All creatures within a 15-ft. radius 
Duration: 10 minutes/level (D) 
As Desire, except this spell causes all targeted creatures of less than 6 HD to become Horny. 
Material Component: A small silver key. 

Enhance Prowess 
Transmutation 
Level: Brd 2, Sor/Wiz 2 
Components: V, S, M 
Casting Time: 1 round 
Range: Touch 
Target: Creature touched 
Duration: 24 hours (D) 
Saving Throw: None 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
This spell impressively enhances the size, shape, technique, stamina, and eroticism of the affected creature with respect to organs and matters sexual. The subject gets a +5 bonus on Sexual Prowess checks. In addition, the subject recieves a +4 bonus to their Constitution score in relation to all sexual matters, such as fortitude saves, and the number of orgasms sustained before becoming fatigued.
Material Component: A leaf of mint. 

Repair Virginity 
Conjuration (Healing) 
Level: Clr 2, Pal 2 
Components: S, DF 
Casting Time: 20 minutes 
Range: Touch 
Target: Creature touched 
Duration: Permanent until the subject engages in sex 
Saving Throw: None 
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless) 
You channel positive energy into the creature touched, returning the subject to a state of physical virginity. While this does nothing to males of most races, a female will grow an intact hymen, and any physical damage caused by sex or childbirth will be eradicated. The subject will be considered a virgin for all physical and political purposes. Spiritually and mentally, the subject is unchanged (so, unicorns, for example, will not allow such characters to ride them). 
Since undead are powered by negative energy, this spell deals damage to them as would a cure light wounds spell. 

Sleep Theft 
Necromancy 
Level: Sor/Wiz 2 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Touch 
Targets: You and creature touched 
Duration: Special 
Saving Throw: Fortitude negates 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
You steal rest from a sexual partner. After casting sleep theft on a character, you must bring him to orgasm by nonmagical means before gaining any benefit from the spell. Once this is done, when that partner next falls asleep, you are refreshed as if having rested for a complete 8 hours. This spell does not restore spells, however, act the caster must still meditate or study to regain spell casting powers. Your partner, gains no such benefit from his rest. Upon awaking, he discovers that he is fatigued, and must get complete rest for another 8 hours to return to normal. 
Note: This spell has no effect on creatures which do not sleep. 

Transfer Charm 
Transmutation 
Level: Sor/Wiz 2 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels) 
Target: One enchanted creature 
Duration: As the spell transferred 
Saving Throw: None 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
You subvert another caster's charms to your own purposes. When you target a creature who is under the effects of an Enchantment (Charm) type spell, you make a caster level check (1d20 + 1 per caster level) against a DC of 11 + the spell's caster level. If you make the check, the creature under the effect of the charm now treats you as the one who enchanted her, while treating the spell's original caster as if he has cast no spell whatsoever. 
If a targeted dispel magic is used on you, transfer charm will be dispelled, returning control of the enchanted creature to who ever originally enspelled her. The enchantment affecting the transfer charm's target will be unaffected (requiring a separate dispel magic to remove it). 

Simultaneous Orgasm
Abjuration
Level: Brd 2, Sor/Wiz 2
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Target: 1 creature
Duration: 1 minute/level (D)
Saving Throw: Will negates
Spell Resistance: Yes
An improved version of delay orgasm. The DC increase is +30 +1/level but this does not apply in any round that one's partner orgasms.

That's It for now. ::hugs to all::


----------



## Death By Surfeit (Aug 28, 2003)

Wotcher,

I believe I posted the disease rules at the bottom of the last pafe, earlier in the thread; correct me if I'm wrong, of course. The disease _blossom_  refers to a spell called pheremone cloud; an area-effect spell, centred around the caster, that makes targets within the radius Lustful (Horny on successful Fort check). I had placed it as a level 2/3 spell, and so it might be worth considering when composing a 2nd-level list.

VVrayven, I will attempt a brief scathing critique (as per usual) of your spell lists before I depart for a week's holiday. As ever, your ideas are wonderful and almost impeccably formed into mechanics, but editors are supposed to be pedantic twerps.

Wouldn't want to disappoint! 

Animal Magnetism: Negating what was a -4 penalty makes for quite a weak 2nd-level spell effect; I would suggest that it make animals, beasts, humanoids and magical beasts (if not all creatures) regard the subject as a viable partner, with no Prowess penalties imposed either way for Type crossover.

Beguile Person: Add a little flavour into the text; state that the subject is erotically drawn to the caster, or similar, giving some justification for the effect. Otherwise great spell. Is Domination another domain?

Induce Orgasm: I'd suggest renaming it 'Shata's Irresistable Orgasm', for 3e flavour. Duration would be 1 turn of Climax/caster level, with a Fortitude save dropping it down to just one. I'd also shift it up one spell level, as it would be faintly analogous to hold person. The [Arousal] descriptor would be apt here also.

Intensify Sensation: Add Search to bonus'd skills, drop 'emotional' spell effects from penalised saves; restrict the penalty to those spells using bedazzlement, pain or pleasure (this would include those with the [Arousal] descriptor, natch).

Wave of Desire: I'd swap for the aforementioned pheremone cloud spell, being more 3e-ish; if we want to stick with this version, there's nothing wrong with it, but it's a little bland.

Enhance Prowess: Ensure the bonus to checks is an enhancement bonus to checks; we don't want stacking magical items and spell effects for hideous consequences at low level!

Repair Virginity: Would probably be best if it was treated as a cure light wounds spell, with the listed additional effect. Purity 2 spell?

Sleep Theft & Transfer Charm: Both rock-solid spells. Can't heckle them.

Simultaneous Orgasm: A little too utilitarian/lifeless? Probably my own apprehension.

Anyways, thankyou for offering those before the group, VVrayven, they are of your usual excellent standard (most other people would have incurred much more criticisms). I would like to hear the feedback from the rest of the board, for I shall dump another lot of spells upon you when I arrive back from deepest darkest Wales the weekend after next.

Cheers,

DbS


----------



## Death By Surfeit (Aug 28, 2003)

I hate double posts with a passion.


----------



## Knight-of-Roses (Aug 29, 2003)

Great work (as usual) VVrayven.  I'll toss in my comments here as well.  

Animal Magnetism, does this increase/allow interspecies conception?  If not, should there be a higher level version ("Interspecies Romance"?) that does allow weird crossbreeding?

Induce Orgasm, I think this would fit better as an enchantment or transmutation spell.

Intensify Sensation, just to clarify, any spell that causes pain will invoke the -4 penalty to save clause, yes?  Also, what sort of bonus/penalty do we have here?  Enhancement I am thinking.

Transfer Charm, excellent spell.  However, since it does take control of an already successful charm it should be a bit more difficult.  Suggest making it Caster Level Check (with Spell Focus Enchantment or Transmutation adding to this) against 11 + spell's caster's level + spell level.

I'm off to Dragon*Con tomorrow so I may not be able to comment again until Monday.  Keep up the good work all.


----------



## Loren Pechtel (Aug 31, 2003)

VVrayven said:
			
		

> Simultaneous Orgasm
> Abjuration
> Level: Brd 2, Sor/Wiz 2
> Components: V, S
> ...




            I made a mistake here--I forgot sex rounds are minutes instead of 6 seconds.  The duration here needs to be longer, perhaps 10 minutes/level.  If it doesn't last as long as sex does it's not of much value.


Another one came to mind:
Make Bed:  Brd 1, Sor/Wiz 1
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Touch
Target:  A surface
AOE: 20 ft^2 + 10 ft^2/level
Duration: 10 minutes/level
Save: NA

          This makes any reasonably flat surface (it can cover up irregularities of up to 1"/level) as soft as a high-quality bed when touched by any creature.  It remains normal for all other purposes.  If the surface is larger than the AOE the caster must designate a portion of it to be affected.


----------



## Liquid Snake (Aug 31, 2003)

So, what ever became of the 'Contraception' spell? Is there going to be anything like it on the new version?


----------



## Death By Surfeit (Sep 7, 2003)

Back! I'll have a more substantial post to you as soon as I get everything underhand.

DbS


----------



## Gez (Sep 10, 2003)

You all know the news, you may forget making this guide d20. OGL is possible, of course, but not d20.

That lift a load of restrictions, IIRC.


----------



## Sorn (Sep 10, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> You all know the news, you may forget making this guide d20. OGL is possible, of course, but not d20.
> 
> That lift a load of restrictions, IIRC.




Yeah, I am checking into this already. We are violating the morality clause on sooo many levels...


----------



## Bastoche (Sep 10, 2003)

Sorn said:
			
		

> Yeah, I am checking into this already. We are violating the morality clause on sooo many levels...




lol !!!


----------



## VVrayven (Sep 17, 2003)

Okay boys. I have been working my little tail off. I have the 3rd level spells mostly done. However, before I go there, let me explain me real feat. I've made a spell matrix, a little chart that lets me find out what level an arousal spell (either mental or physical) should be by who it affects and how. So, that's very awesome! 

Just to recap, the 0th, 1st, and 2nd level spells are done. And here they are for a final look over.

Arousing Hands
Transmutation [Arousal]
Brd 0, Sor/Wiz 0
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Touch
Target: One living creature
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Fortitude negates
Spell Resistance: Yes
Your hands are enveloped in crackling motes of energy, inducing arousal with a touch. With a successful melee touch attack, the target of the spell becomes Aroused unless they pass a Fortitude save; this effect dissipates naturally.
Arousing hands counters and dispels Frigid Touch.

Comeliness
Illusion (Glamer)
Brd 0, Drd 0, Sor/Wiz 0
Components: V, S, M
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Touch
Target: One creature
Duration: 10 minutes/level
Saving Throw: Will negates (harmless) or Will disbelief (see text)
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless) or No (see text)
You soften or enhance the subject’s features, giving them a +1 enhancement bonus to Bluff, Diplomacy, Perform and Prowess checks. Creatures that touch the subject receive a Will save to realize that the beauty is illusory. If they succeed, the enhancement bonus to interaction with that creature is negated.
Comeliness counters and dispels Repulsiveness.
Material Component: A bit of powdered rouge.

Disrupt Conception
Necromancy
Adp 0, Brd 0, Clr 0, Drd 0
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 full round
Range: Touch
Target: One living creature
Duration: 1 hour/level
Saving Throw: Fortitude negates
Spell Resistance: Yes
You hamper the subject’s capacity to create life. The DCs of any conception rolls made by the subject are increased by 1 per level, up to a maximum of five. This spell has no effect on creatures that breed asexually (such as Varguoilles).

Erotic Dream
Enchantment (Compulsion) [Mind-Affecting] 
Level: Brd 0, Sor/Wiz 0 
Components: V, M 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels) 
Target: One living creature 
Duration: Special 
Saving Throw: Will negates 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
You speak an arcane word to the target, which he will not understand without a Spellcraft check (DC 15). If the target fails his Will save, he will experience a dream erotic enough to produce an orgasm the next time he falls asleep. 
Material Component: A feather tinged with blood.

Flavor
Transmutation
Brd 0, Drd 0, Sor/Wiz 0
Components: V, S, M
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Touch
Target: One living creature
Duration: 1 minute/level
Saving Throw: Fortitude negates (harmless)
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless)
The subject’s bodily fluids gain a sweet smell and candylike flavour. Anyone using an Oral proficiency on the character receives a +1 circumstance bonus on their Prowess checks.
Arcane Material Component: A small beeswax candle or a daub of honey.

Frigid Touch
Necromancy
Level: Clr 0, Drd 0
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Touch
Target: One living creature
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Fortitude negates
Spell Resistance: Yes
Your hands exude a dull grey nimbus, snuffing out arousal with a touch. With a successful melee touch attack, the target of the spell loses all physical arousal unless they pass a Fortitude save; they may become Aroused again normally.
Frigid touch counters and dispels Arousing Hands.

Mage Slap
Evocation [Force]
Level: Sor/Wiz 0
Components: V
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Target: One creature
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: Yes
With a word, your target receives a vicious backhand slap of magical energy. You inflict one point of subdual damage, forcing spellcasters to make a Concentration check (DC 11 + spell level) to successfully cast a spell, and leave a stinging red mark.

Magic Fingers
Evocation [Force]
Level: Brd 0, Sor/Wiz 0
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Effect: An invisible magical hand
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: 1 round
Spell Resistance: Yes
An invisible replica of your hand appears at a point you designate within the spell’s range. The hand of force mirrors your own actions, allowing you to exert pressure as you desire provided it does not exceed 1lb. The hand is too frail to use tools effectively.
You may use this effect to playfully tweak, goose or pinch a part of a subject’s anatomy; if the subject is a spellcaster, for the duration of this spell they must succeed at a Concentration check (DC 10 + spell level) to cast a spell.

Repulsiveness
Illusion (Glamer)
Brd 0, Drd 0, Sor/Wiz 0
Components: V, S, M
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Touch
Target: One creature
Duration: 10 minutes/level
Saving Throw: Will negates (harmless) or Will disbelief (see text)
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless) or No (see text)
You blight the subject’s skin and bloat their features, giving them a -1 enhancement penalty to Bluff, Diplomacy, Perform and Prowess checks. Creatures that touch the subject receive a Will save to realise the effect is illusory. If they succeed, the enhancement penalty to interaction with that creature is removed.
Repulsiveness counters and dispels Comeliness.
Material Component: A bit of lard.

Disguise Other 
Illusion (Glamer) 
Level: Sor/Wiz 1 
Components: V, S, M 
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels) 
Target: One creature
Duration: 5 minutes / level 
Saving Throw: Will negates
Spell Resistance: Yes
As change self, except that you make another creature look different. 
Material Component: A drop of ink, paint, or dye.

Cramping Touch
Necromancy
Level: Sor/Wiz 1
Components: V, S
Casting time: 1 action
Range: Personal
Target: You
Duration: 1 round/level (D)
For the duration of the spell, your touch grips creatures with an agonizing, throbbing pain throughout their groin and lower abdomen, as though their muscles in the area were being clenched by a vise. With a successful melee touch attack or unarmed attack, subjects receive a -1 circumstance penalty to attacks, checks and saves until the spell ends.

Delightful Hardening 
Transmutation 
Level: Adp 0, Sor/Wiz 1 
Components: V, S, F 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Touch 
Target: Living male creature touched 
Duration: 10 minutes / level 
Saving Throws: Fortitude negates 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
The penis of the subject becomes erect and responsive for the full duration of the spell. It will not go limp, potentially causing minor discomfort if wearing armor, up to and including if the subject orgasms. If the subject of this spell is brought to orgasm, they immediately take one point of subdual damage (ignoring damage reduction) and remain erect. Additionally, the normal penalties used to arouse a male immediately after orgasm are ignored. Subjects of this spell can perform penetrative sexual techniques even if they are not aroused. 
Delightful Hardening counters and dispels Frigid Touch in male subjects only.
Focus: A small, straight piece of iron.

Desire 
Enchantment (Compulsion) [Mind-Affecting] 
Level: Brd 1, Sex 1, Sor/Wiz 1 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels) 
Target: One living creature 
Duration: 1 minute/level (D) 
Saving Throw: Will negates 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
The target of the spell becomes Horny unless they pass a Will save; this effect dissipates naturally.
Desire counters and dispels Disinterest.

Detect Disease 
Divination 
Level: Adp 1, Clr 1, Drd 1, Pal 2, Sor/Wiz 2 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels) 
Target or Area: One creature, one object, or a 5-ft. cube 
Duration: Instantaneous 
Saving Throw: None 
Spell Resistance: No 
You determine whether a creature, object, or area has contracted or carries a disease. You can determine the exact type of disease with a successful Heal check (DC 20). 
Note: The spell can penetrate barriers, but 1 foot of stone, 1 inch of common metal, a thin sheet of lead, or 3 feet of wood or dirt blocks it.

Detect Pregnancy 
Divination 
Level: Adp 1, Clr 1, Drd 1, Rgr 1 
Components: V, S, DF 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels) 
Target: One living creature 
Duration: Instantaneous 
Saving Throw: None 
Spell Resistance: No 
This spell enables you to detect pregnancy in any creature. You can determine the day of conception to with 1d4 days, the stage of pregnancy, the estimated day of birth, and gender of the child(ren) with a successful Wisdom check (DC 20). 
Note: Creatures with unusual methods of pregnancy and reproduction will cause the caster to be confused for one round if she fails a Will save (DC 13).

Detect Sexuality
Divination
Level: Brd 1, Drd 1, Sor/Wiz 1
Components: V, S, F
Casting time: 1 action
Range: 60ft.
Area: Quarter circle emanating from you to the extreme of the range
Duration: Concentration, up to 1 minute/level (D)
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: No
You sense the sexual desires of others. The amount of information revealed depends how long you study a particular area or subject:
1st round: Presence or absence of creatures with a sexual alignment.
2nd round: Number of creatures with a sexual alignment present, and the Drive of each.
3rd round: The location and Orientation of every creature with a sexual alignment.
If creatures have had their sexual alignment changed by magic items or enchantments, this spell shows their modified alignment. A successful Will save against the effect reveals the creature’s true alignment, and what it has been changed to.
Note: Each round, you can turn to detect things in a new area. This spell can penetrate barriers, but 1 foot of stone, 1 inch of common metal, a thin sheet of lead, or 3 feet of wood or dirt blocks it.

Dire Chastity 
Necromancy 
Level: Sor/Wiz 1 
Components: V, S, M 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Touch 
Target: Creature touched 
Duration: 1 day/level 
Saving Throw: Will negates (see text) 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
Characters who are "protected" by this spell suffer a wracking burst of negative energy when they engage in sexual activity that causes them to achieve Climax or Ecstatic status. Unwilling subjects may make a Will save to resist the spell, but will suffer the spell's damage normally if the save is failed and they elect to continue anyway. Dire chastity delivers 1d6 points of damage +1 point per caster level (maximum +10) to a living creature when they orgasm. Some of the more sexually active undead (such as vampires) have been known to use this spell upon themselves, as they are healed by the negative energy rather than harmed. Dire Chastity ends once it has inflicted its damage.
Material Component: An masterwork iron lock and key. The key must be kept by the caster for the spell's duration, or it will automatically end. 

Disinterest
Enchantment (Compulsion)
Level: Clr 1, Pal 1, Sor/Wiz 1
Components: V, S
Casting time: 1 action
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Target: One creature with a sexual alignment
Duration: 1 minute/level
Saving throw: Will negates (harmless)
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless)
The subject of the spell feels only boredom and disinterest where they should feel passion, losing all horniness. The DC for Prowess checks to induce horniness in that character increase by one per caster level (max 5), and the subject gets a +1 morale bonus on saves against spells that induce horniness per caster level (max +5). If the subject is currently under the effect of such a spell, they receive another save with the morale bonus given above.
Disinterest counters and dispels Desire.

Impede Masturbation 
Transmutation 
Level: Clr 1, Sor/Wiz 1 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 round 
Range: Touch 
Targets: Living creature touched 
Duration: One day/level 
Saving Throws: Will negates 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
You cause a subject's own touch to feel dissatisfying to her in sexual matters. This imposses a -10 circumstance penalty to all prowess checks that the subject uses on themself. This spell is considered to be a curse for all spells and effects for which it might be relevant. 

Lactation 
Transmutation 
Level: Drd 1, Rgr 1 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Touch 
Target: Female mammal touched 
Duration: Instantaneous 
Saving Throw: Fortitude negates (harmless) 
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless) 
You cause the breasts of any woman touched to swell slightly and begin producing milk. This magically created milk is of the highest nutritive value, and each breast can provide a day's sustenance for a creature one size category smaller than the subject (or two creatures of two size categories smaller, or both together can sustain a creature of equal size). An unwilling subject who makes a successful Fortitude save will feel only a slight soreness of her nipples.

Protection from Nausea
Conjuration (Healing) 
Level: Clr 1, Drd 1 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Touch 
Target: Living creature touched 
Duration: 10 minutes/level 
Saving Throw: None 
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless) 
You settle the stomach of the creature touched. Prevent nausea will completely remove any current nausea the subject suffers from, and will ensure that the subject does not become nauseated for the duration of the spell. 

Evoke Pleasure
Transmutation [Arousal]
Brd 1, Sor/Wiz 1
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Touch
Target: One living creature
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Fortitude partial
Spell Resistance: Yes
You induce intense pleasure and sexual energy in a target inducing arousal with a touch. With a successful melee touch attack, the target of the spell becomes Peaked unless they pass a Fortitude save; this effect dissipates naturally. Targets that succeed their save are Aroused.

Resist Compulsion 
Abjuration 
Level: Pal 1, Sor/Wiz 1 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Personal 
Target: You 
Duration: 10 minutes/level 
Saving Throw: None 
Spell Resistance: No 
You strengthen your will to resist temptation, both magical and mundane. You gain a +4 enhancement bonus to all Will saving throws to resist any spell or effect with the Enchantment (Compulsion) variety and all DCs to raise your mental arousal are increased by 10. For any such effect that does not normally grant a saving throw, you may still make one (DC 20) to resist. This bonus also applies to all rolls to resist mundane temptation such as seduction or bribery.

Resist Orgasm 
Abjuration 
Level: Brd 1, Sor/Wiz 1
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels) 
Target: 1 creature 
Duration: 1 minute/level (D) 
Saving Throw: Will negates 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
Delay orgasm prevents a subject from achieving orgasm. The DCs required to make the target achieve a state of climax or estcastic are all increased by 15 for the duration of this spell. This spell has no effect on Arousal spells or against any other magical or spell-like affect that induces pleasure or orgasm.

Sacremon’s Emperor’s New Clothes 
Illusion (Glamer) 
Level: Brd 1, Sor/Wiz 1 
Components: V, S, M 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels) 
Target: One creature 
Duration: 1 minute/level (D) 
Saving Throw: Will negates 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
You causes all of the target's clothing and worn possessions (but not anything carried by the target) to vanish from sight, even from darkvision. The target himself is still fully visible, and may not become immediately aware of his clothes' condition, as he can still see them. Any clothing put on after the spell is cast does not become invisible. Items remain invisible for the duration of the spell or until dispelled. Subjects may make a Sense Motive check (DC 14) to notice that something is amiss.
Material Component: An eyelash. 

Skew Sexuality 
Enchantment (Compulsion) [Mind-Affecting] 
Level: Brd 1, Sor/Wiz 1 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5ft./2 levels) 
Target: One living creature 
Duration: 1 hour/level 
Saving Throw: Will negates
Spell Resistance: Yes 
This spell alters a creature's sexual one step in drive or orientation per four levels (to a maximum of 5). Creatures without a sexual alignment are not affected.
Material Component: A concave lump of clay which the caster re-molds into a convex lump.

Animal Magnetism 
Transmutation 
Level: Drd 2, Rgr 2, Sor/Wiz 3 
Components: V, S 
Casting time: 1 action 
Range: Touch 
Target: Creature touched 
Duration: 10 minutes/level 
Save: Will negates 
Spell Resistance: No 
The subject of this spell alters their body and sexual style to suit creatures of other races. While under the effects of this spell, the subject suffers no penalties to his prowess checks for a difference in race, gender, or type. All other penalties for size and similar effects remain. In addition, this spell causes animals, beasts, humanoids and magical beasts to regard the creature as a viable sexual partner. 

Beguile Person 
Enchantment (Charm) [Mind-Affecting] 
Level: Domination 2, Sor/Wiz 2
Components: V, S 
Casting time: 1 action 
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Target: One humanoid creature
Duration: 1 hour/level 
Saving Throw: will negates
Spell Resistance: Yes
This spell causes a target to become erotically drawn to the caster subconsiously. This spell effects the target as charm person, except that the target also becomes Horny and Aroused whenever they view or otherewise come into contact with the caster while under the effects of this spell.

Induce Orgasm
Evocation 
Level: Sor/Wiz 2 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Touch 
Target: Living creature touched 
Duration: Instaeneous
Saving Throw: Fortitude partial 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
You cause a creature to immedeately experience an orgasm. This usually requires the use of a concentration check to take action or cast spells. (Insert Climax Status Condition rules???). Targets that succeed their saving throw are raised to Climax status. This spell has no effect on creatures that are currently in Climax or Estatic status.

Intensify Sensation 
Transmutation 
Level: Brd 2, Sor/Wiz 2 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Touch 
Target: Creature touched 
Duration: 1 minute/level 
Saving Throw: Will negates 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
You intensify all sensations felt by a creature that you touch. A subject who fails his Will save has his senses tuned to an unbelievable height. For the duration of this spell, the subject gains a +4 enhancement bonus to all Listen, Sense Motive, Sexual Prowess, and Spot checks. However, he also suffers a -4 enhancement penalty to Concentration checks and to any check to resist any phsyical arousal, as well as to saving throws that affect his physical senses (such as flare) or those that use bedazzlement, pain or pleasure. Although normally employed in pleasurable situations this spell can be used to heighten pain as well.

Wave of Desire 
Enchantment (Compulsion) [Mind-Affecting] 
Level: Brd 2, Sex 2, Sor/Wiz 2 
Components: V, S, M 
Range: Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level) 
Targets: All creatures within a 15-ft. radius 
Duration: 10 minutes/level (D) 
As Desire, except this spell causes all targeted creatures of less than 6 HD to become Horny. 
Material Component: A small silver key. 

Enhance Prowess 
Transmutation 
Level: Brd 2, Sor/Wiz 2 
Components: V, S, M 
Casting Time: 1 round 
Range: Touch 
Target: Creature touched 
Duration: 24 hours (D) 
Saving Throw: None 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
This spell impressively enhances the size, shape, technique, stamina, and eroticism of the affected creature with respect to organs and matters sexual. The subject gets a +5 bonus on Sexual Prowess checks. In addition, the subject recieves a +4 enhancement bonus to their Constitution score in relation to all sexual matters, such as fortitude saves, and the number of orgasms sustained before becoming fatigued.
Material Component: A leaf of mint. 

Repair Virginity 
Conjuration (Healing) 
Level: Clr 2, Pal 2 
Components: S, DF 
Casting Time: 20 minutes 
Range: Touch 
Target: Creature touched 
Duration: Permanent until the subject engages in sex 
Saving Throw: None 
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless) 
You channel positive energy into the creature touched, returning the subject to a state of physical virginity. This spell acts as a cure light wounds spell and has no additional effect on males of most races. An affected female will grow an intact hymen, and any physical damage caused by sex or childbirth will be eradicated. The subject will be considered a virgin for all physical and political purposes. Spiritually and mentally, the subject is unchanged (so, unicorns, for example, will not allow such characters to ride them).
This spell affects undead as cure light wounds.

Sleep Theft 
Necromancy 
Level: Sor/Wiz 2 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Touch 
Targets: You and creature touched 
Duration: Special 
Saving Throw: Fortitude negates 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
You steal rest from a sexual partner. After casting sleep theft on a character, you must bring him to orgasm by nonmagical means before gaining any benefit from the spell. Once this is done, when that partner next falls asleep, you are refreshed as if having rested for a complete 8 hours. This spell does not restore spells, however, act the caster must still meditate or study to regain spell casting powers. Your partner, gains no such benefit from his rest. Upon awaking, he discovers that he is fatigued, and must get complete rest for another 8 hours to return to normal. 
Note: This spell has no effect on creatures which do not sleep. 

Transfer Charm 
Transmutation 
Level: Sor/Wiz 2 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels) 
Target: One enchanted creature 
Duration: As the spell transferred 
Saving Throw: None 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
You subvert another caster's charms to your own purposes. When you target a creature who is under the effects of an Enchantment (Charm) type spell, you make a caster level check (1d20 + 1 per caster level, with with Spell Focus Enchantment or Transmutation adding their bonus) against a DC of 11 + the spell's caster level + spell level. If you make the check, the creature under the effect of the charm now treats you as the one who enchanted her, while treating the spell's original caster as if he has cast no spell whatsoever. 
If a targeted dispel magic is used on you, transfer charm will be dispelled, returning control of the enchanted creature to who ever originally enspelled her. The enchantment affecting the transfer charm's target will be unaffected (requiring a separate dispel magic to remove it). 

Simultaneous Orgasm
Abjuration
Level: Brd 2, Sor/Wiz 2
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Target: 1 creature
Duration: 5 minutes/level (D)
Saving Throw: Will negates
Spell Resistance: Yes
An improved version of delay orgasm. The DC increase is +30 +1/level but this does not apply in any round that one's partner orgasms.

You might notice a new addition or two. Some other spells you can expect to see shortly:

A 3rd Level continous climax spell (humanoid only).
A 3rd Level Ecstasy Spell.
A 3rd Level Lust Spell.
A 4th Level Power Word Arousal

I've also got a chart for new charm and compulsion effects so that we can make those evil "sex-slave" type spells. All this and more to come. 

In addition: I want Climax changed so that is causes STUNNED and not HELPLESS. This is a balancing factor and it practically the same thing.

Be back soon, guys. <hugs to all>  Bedtime!


----------



## Sorn (Sep 17, 2003)

Welcome back, oh mighty Mistress of Spells!!! Excellent work. I'll make sure to get this onto the site today. I agree on the change to Climax.


----------



## Gez (Sep 17, 2003)

Scrolling too fast, I misread "detect pregnancy".

And I thought my misreading was a good idea.

Protect Pregnancy
Abjuration 
Level: Adp 3, Clr 3, Drd 3 ???
Components: V, S, DF
Casting Time: 1 minute 
Range: Touch 
Target: One living creature 
Duration: 24 hours 
Saving Throw: Fort negates (harmless) 
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless) 

This spell protects a fetus from accidents happening to the mother. For the duration of the spell, physical attacks and hazards on the mother don't put the baby at risk. 

The spell is useless for protecting the fetus if the mother dies, however.

Likewise, it won't save the baby against abortion (either caused by an ingested substance, by magic, or by surgery), natural death from malformation or anomaly, or spells targetted at the baby.

This spell is useful for pregnant women travelling in harsh conditions or risking fights.


----------



## Loren Pechtel (Sep 18, 2003)

VVrayven said:
			
		

> Flavor
> Transmutation
> Brd 0, Drd 0, Sor/Wiz 0
> Components: V, S, M
> ...




         I've got a problem here--the duration is too short.  What good is it if it doesn't last through much of the sex act?  This would have been fine before sex rounds were changed to 1 minute instead of 6 seconds.


----------



## Sorn (Oct 2, 2003)

Hmm... it's been 2 weeks since the last post. Are people still here? VVrayven, how are the spells coming along? DbS... any new words of wisdom?


----------



## Loren Pechtel (Oct 3, 2003)

Sorn said:
			
		

> Hmm... it's been 2 weeks since the last post. Are people still here? VVrayven, how are the spells coming along? DbS... any new words of wisdom?




         Well, I've been checking in every day or two.


----------



## Death By Surfeit (Oct 5, 2003)

Wotcher,

Sorry for the massive delay on my part in getting back to you all, but I have been unable to access the internet for the last fortnight. I don't know whether you've all been waiting for my post, busy, elsewhere or whatever, but the effort needs a little rejuvenation, I feel.

I think progress is being slowed by the fact we've lumbered VVrayven with the task of designing spells, when it is essential before we progress further. Whilst our Mistress of Spells has done a very fine job so far, there is only so much that is humanly possible to do in a given space of time.

I would like to suggest we open up spell development in the hopes of giving a little oomph to proceedings. I would like all the board members, all the casual readers and the peanut gallery to contribute anything they have conceived in the way of spells, throwing out order temporarily in favour of speed.

If you have a spell concept that you thought up, was jested in a session or liked from a previous GUCK, post it. Whilst full rulings are desirable, simple explanations and rough levels or even just titles are all useful. VVrayven, if you could post a brief of your ideas for the remaining levels, giving greater detail to new ideas, it would be gratefully added to the mix.

When our topic is overfilling with these ideas, I will do my best to throw them into some kind of semblance of sense, using previous GUCK editions as further material - a way of making up lost time. VVrayven remains Mistress of Spells and can then edit them at her leisure, but we would still have a comprehensive spell list by the end of the month at the latest.

I shall post my own ideas as a starter as soon as I can type them up, but don't wait on me! Come up with everything you can, and post it!

Cheers,

DbS

PS. Alzrius, Bastoche, Gez, Anabsterconian, Shatterstone et al - if you're still reading this topic, do your best to post! Your contributions have shaped the Guide so far, and I would love to have your thoughts still. I look forward to what you can give us.


----------



## Erila of Sune (Oct 5, 2003)

Also, in the interests of speed, might I suggest that work begin on magical items, with the limitation that they be based only on spells that are already up and ready?  Right now, that would, I think, mean 0th and 1st level only as being final enough to do the magic items for, but that can still cover some minor miscellaneous items.  Then just do more powerful ones as they become ready.

To start off, here is a minor magical item:

*Bracelet of Desire:*  This bracelet appears as a piece of tasteful silver or platinum jewelry that, on very close inspection, has a picture of an enticingly posed nude male or female humanoid embossed lightly on the inside.  When worn, the picture changes to the gender and race of the wearer.  Three times per day, the wearer can create an effect identical to the _Desire_ spell as if cast by a fifth level caster.

Approximately ten percent of these bracelets are cursed.  When first worn they function normally, but after each use the wearer is affected by the spell as well as the target.  If the wearer fails a Will save [DC 15 + the Cha modifier of their target] the spell's effects are permanent.  This ends if the bracelet is removed, which can only be done after a _Remove Curse_ spell is applied.

<Stat block pending, unless someone else wishes to do it in the meantime.


----------



## Bastoche (Oct 6, 2003)

I'm still watching. I got an exam next thursday. Afterwards, I shall take a look at this.

I'll probably look into the unfinished PrC.


----------



## VVrayven (Oct 6, 2003)

<BIG GIGGLE>

Hiya boys!  Guess who! Boy, have I gotta a surprise for all of you. <sly smile as she begins typing>

The Mistress of Spells Presents!

The Spells.

All of these still need to have the following checked:

1) Rule Consistancy -> Though I think I've done a pretty good job here.
2) Power Level -> Again, I think I have this covered.
3) Internal Consistancy
4) Spelling -> I goof a lot. 
5) Domain Lists, Adpet Lists, etc...
6) 3.5E Compatibility

Please make comments a plenty I will be watching, taking new spells, and adding in suggestions. If possible, when you make a big change, just rewrite the spell all together so I can do some cut'n'paste.  Thanks.

0th LEVEL SPELLS (CANTRIPS/ORISONS)
Arousing Hands
Comeliness
Disrupt Conception
Erotic Dream
Flavor
Frigid Touch
Mage Slap
Magic Fingers
Repulsiveness 

Arousing Hands
Transmutation [Arousal]
Brd 0, Sor/Wiz 0
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Touch
Target: One living creature
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Fortitude negates
Spell Resistance: Yes
Your hands are enveloped in crackling motes of energy, inducing arousal with a touch. With a successful melee touch attack, the target of the spell becomes Aroused unless they pass a Fortitude save; this effect dissipates naturally.
Arousing hands counters and dispels Frigid Touch.

Comeliness
Illusion (Glamer)
Brd 0, Drd 0, Sor/Wiz 0
Components: V, S, M
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Touch
Target: One creature
Duration: 10 minutes/level
Saving Throw: Will negates (harmless) or Will disbelief (see text)
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless) or No (see text)
You soften or enhance the subject’s features, giving them a +1 enhancement bonus to Bluff, Diplomacy, Perform and Prowess checks. Creatures that touch the subject receive a Will save to realize that the beauty is illusory. If they succeed, the enhancement bonus to interaction with that creature is negated.
Comeliness counters and dispels Repulsiveness.
Material Component: A bit of powdered rouge.

Disrupt Conception
Necromancy
Adp 0, Brd 0, Clr 0, Drd 0
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 full round
Range: Touch
Target: One living creature
Duration: 1 hour/level
Saving Throw: Fortitude negates
Spell Resistance: Yes
You hamper the subject’s capacity to create life. The DCs of any conception rolls made by the subject are increased by 1 per level, up to a maximum of five. This spell has no effect on creatures that breed asexually (such as Varguoilles).

Erotic Dream
Enchantment (Compulsion) [Mind-Affecting] 
Level: Brd 0, Sor/Wiz 0 
Components: V, M 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels) 
Target: One living creature 
Duration: Special 
Saving Throw: Will negates 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
You speak an arcane word to the target, which he will not understand without a Spellcraft check (DC 15). If the target fails his Will save, he will experience a dream erotic enough to produce an orgasm the next time he falls asleep. 
Material Component: A feather tinged with blood.

Flavor
Transmutation
Brd 0, Drd 0, Sor/Wiz 0
Components: V, S, M
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Touch
Target: One living creature
Duration: 1 minute/level
Saving Throw: Fortitude negates (harmless)
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless)
The subject’s bodily fluids gain a sweet smell and candylike flavour. Anyone using an Oral proficiency on the character receives a +1 circumstance bonus on their Prowess checks.
Arcane Material Component: A small beeswax candle or a daub of honey.

Frigid Touch
Necromancy
Level: Clr 0, Drd 0
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Touch
Target: One living creature
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Fortitude negates
Spell Resistance: Yes
Your hands exude a dull grey nimbus, snuffing out arousal with a touch. With a successful melee touch attack, the target of the spell loses all physical arousal unless they pass a Fortitude save; they may become Aroused again normally.
Frigid touch counters and dispels Arousing Hands.

Mage Slap
Evocation [Force]
Level: Sor/Wiz 0
Components: V
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Target: One creature
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: Yes
With a word, your target receives a vicious backhand slap of magical energy. You inflict one point of subdual damage, forcing spellcasters to make a Concentration check (DC 11 + spell level) to successfully cast a spell, and leave a stinging red mark.

Magic Fingers
Evocation [Force]
Level: Brd 0, Sor/Wiz 0
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Effect: An invisible magical hand
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: 1 round
Spell Resistance: Yes
An invisible replica of your hand appears at a point you designate within the spell’s range. The hand of force mirrors your own actions, allowing you to exert pressure as you desire provided it does not exceed 1lb. The hand is too frail to use tools effectively.
You may use this effect to playfully tweak, goose or pinch a part of a subject’s anatomy; if the subject is a spellcaster, for the duration of this spell they must succeed at a Concentration check (DC 10 + spell level) to cast a spell.

Repulsiveness
Illusion (Glamer)
Brd 0, Drd 0, Sor/Wiz 0
Components: V, S, M
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Touch
Target: One creature
Duration: 10 minutes/level
Saving Throw: Will negates (harmless) or Will disbelief (see text)
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless) or No (see text)
You blight the subject’s skin and bloat their features, giving them a -1 enhancement penalty to Bluff, Diplomacy, Perform and Prowess checks. Creatures that touch the subject receive a Will save to realise the effect is illusory. If they succeed, the enhancement penalty to interaction with that creature is removed.
Repulsiveness counters and dispels Comeliness.
Material Component: A bit of lard.

1st LEVEL SPELLS
Change Other
Cramping Touch
Delightful Hardening
Desire
Detect Disease
Detect Pregnancy
Detect Sexuality
Dire Chastity
Disinterest
Evoke Pleasure
Impede Masturbation
Lactation
Protection from Nausea
Resist Compulsion
Resist Orgasm 
Sacremon's Emperor's New Clothes
Skew Sexuality

Disguise Other 
Illusion (Glamer) 
Level: Sor/Wiz 1 
Components: V, S, M 
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels) 
Target: One creature
Duration: 5 minutes / level 
Saving Throw: Will negates
Spell Resistance: Yes
As change self, except that you make another creature look different. 
Material Component: A drop of ink, paint, or dye.

Cramping Touch
Necromancy
Level: Sor/Wiz 1
Components: V, S
Casting time: 1 action
Range: Personal
Target: You
Duration: 1 round/level (D)
For the duration of the spell, your touch grips creatures with an agonizing, throbbing pain throughout their groin and lower abdomen, as though their muscles in the area were being clenched by a vise. With a successful melee touch attack or unarmed attack, subjects receive a -1 circumstance penalty to attacks, checks and saves until the spell ends.

Delightful Hardening 
Transmutation 
Level: Adp 0, Sor/Wiz 1 
Components: V, S, F 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Touch 
Target: Living male creature touched 
Duration: 10 minutes / level 
Saving Throws: Fortitude negates 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
The penis of the subject becomes erect and responsive for the full duration of the spell. It will not go limp, potentially causing minor discomfort if wearing armor, up to and including if the subject orgasms. If the subject of this spell is brought to orgasm, they immediately take one point of subdual damage (ignoring damage reduction) and remain erect. Additionally, the normal penalties used to arouse a male immediately after orgasm are ignored. Subjects of this spell can perform penetrative sexual techniques even if they are not aroused. 
Delightful Hardening counters and dispels Frigid Touch in male subjects only.
Focus: A small, straight piece of iron.

Desire 
Enchantment (Compulsion) [Mind-Affecting] 
Level: Brd 1, Sex 1, Sor/Wiz 1 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels) 
Target: One living creature 
Duration: 1 minute/level (D) 
Saving Throw: Will negates 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
The target of the spell becomes Horny unless they pass a Will save; this effect dissipates naturally.
Desire counters and dispels Disinterest.

Detect Disease 
Divination 
Level: Adp 1, Clr 1, Drd 1, Pal 2, Sor/Wiz 2 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels) 
Target or Area: One creature, one object, or a 5-ft. cube 
Duration: Instantaneous 
Saving Throw: None 
Spell Resistance: No 
You determine whether a creature, object, or area has contracted or carries a disease. You can determine the exact type of disease with a successful Heal check (DC 20). 
Note: The spell can penetrate barriers, but 1 foot of stone, 1 inch of common metal, a thin sheet of lead, or 3 feet of wood or dirt blocks it.

Detect Pregnancy 
Divination 
Level: Adp 1, Clr 1, Drd 1, Rgr 1 
Components: V, S, DF 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels) 
Target: One living creature 
Duration: Instantaneous 
Saving Throw: None 
Spell Resistance: No 
This spell enables you to detect pregnancy in any creature. You can determine the day of conception to with 1d4 days, the stage of pregnancy, the estimated day of birth, and gender of the child(ren) with a successful Wisdom check (DC 20). 
Note: Creatures with unusual methods of pregnancy and reproduction will cause the caster to be confused for one round if she fails a Will save (DC 13).

Detect Sexuality
Divination
Level: Brd 1, Drd 1, Sor/Wiz 1
Components: V, S, F
Casting time: 1 action
Range: 60ft.
Area: Quarter circle emanating from you to the extreme of the range
Duration: Concentration, up to 1 minute/level (D)
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: No
You sense the sexual desires of others. The amount of information revealed depends how long you study a particular area or subject:
1st round: Presence or absence of creatures with a sexual alignment.
2nd round: Number of creatures with a sexual alignment present, and the Drive of each.
3rd round: The location and Orientation of every creature with a sexual alignment.
If creatures have had their sexual alignment changed by magic items or enchantments, this spell shows their modified alignment. A successful Will save against the effect reveals the creature’s true alignment, and what it has been changed to.
Note: Each round, you can turn to detect things in a new area. This spell can penetrate barriers, but 1 foot of stone, 1 inch of common metal, a thin sheet of lead, or 3 feet of wood or dirt blocks it.

Dire Chastity 
Necromancy 
Level: Sor/Wiz 1 
Components: V, S, M 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Touch 
Target: Creature touched 
Duration: 1 day/level 
Saving Throw: Will negates (see text) 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
Characters who are "protected" by this spell suffer a wracking burst of negative energy when they engage in sexual activity that causes them to achieve Climax or Ecstatic status. Unwilling subjects may make a Will save to resist the spell, but will suffer the spell's damage normally if the save is failed and they elect to continue anyway. Dire chastity delivers 1d6 points of damage +1 point per caster level (maximum +10) to a living creature when they orgasm. Some of the more sexually active undead (such as vampires) have been known to use this spell upon themselves, as they are healed by the negative energy rather than harmed. Dire Chastity ends once it has inflicted its damage.
Material Component: An masterwork iron lock and key. The key must be kept by the caster for the spell's duration, or it will automatically end. 

Disinterest
Enchantment (Compulsion)
Level: Clr 1, Pal 1, Sor/Wiz 1
Components: V, S
Casting time: 1 action
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Target: One creature with a sexual alignment
Duration: 1 minute/level
Saving throw: Will negates (harmless)
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless)
The subject of the spell feels only boredom and disinterest where they should feel passion, losing all horniness. The DC for Prowess checks to induce horniness in that character increase by one per caster level (max 5), and the subject gets a +1 morale bonus on saves against spells that induce horniness per caster level (max +5). If the subject is currently under the effect of such a spell, they receive another save with the morale bonus given above.
Disinterest counters and dispels Desire.

Impede Masturbation 
Transmutation 
Level: Clr 1, Sor/Wiz 1 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 round 
Range: Touch 
Targets: Living creature touched 
Duration: One day/level 
Saving Throws: Will negates 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
You cause a subject's own touch to feel dissatisfying to her in sexual matters. This imposses a -10 circumstance penalty to all prowess checks that the subject uses on themself. This spell is considered to be a curse for all spells and effects for which it might be relevant. 

Lactation 
Transmutation 
Level: Drd 1, Rgr 1 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Touch 
Target: Female mammal touched 
Duration: Instantaneous 
Saving Throw: Fortitude negates (harmless) 
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless) 
You cause the breasts of any woman touched to swell slightly and begin producing milk. This magically created milk is of the highest nutritive value, and each breast can provide a day's sustenance for a creature one size category smaller than the subject (or two creatures of two size categories smaller, or both together can sustain a creature of equal size). An unwilling subject who makes a successful Fortitude save will feel only a slight soreness of her nipples.

Protection from Nausea
Conjuration (Healing) 
Level: Clr 1, Drd 1 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Touch 
Target: Living creature touched 
Duration: 10 minutes/level 
Saving Throw: None 
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless) 
You settle the stomach of the creature touched. Prevent nausea will completely remove any current nausea the subject suffers from, and will ensure that the subject does not become nauseated for the duration of the spell. 

Evoke Pleasure
Transmutation [Arousal]
Brd 1, Sor/Wiz 1
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Touch
Target: One living creature
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Fortitude partial
Spell Resistance: Yes
You induce intense pleasure and sexual energy in a target inducing arousal with a touch. With a successful melee touch attack, the target of the spell becomes Peaked unless they pass a Fortitude save; this effect dissipates naturally. Targets that succeed their save are Aroused.

Resist Compulsion 
Abjuration 
Level: Pal 1, Sor/Wiz 1 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Personal 
Target: You 
Duration: 10 minutes/level 
Saving Throw: None 
Spell Resistance: No 
You strengthen your will to resist temptation, both magical and mundane. You gain a +4 enhancement bonus to all Will saving throws to resist any spell or effect with the Enchantment (Compulsion) variety and all DCs to raise your mental arousal are increased by 10. For any such effect that does not normally grant a saving throw, you may still make one (DC 20) to resist. This bonus also applies to all rolls to resist mundane temptation such as seduction or bribery.

Resist Orgasm 
Abjuration 
Level: Brd 1, Sor/Wiz 1
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels) 
Target: 1 creature 
Duration: 1 minute/level (D) 
Saving Throw: Will negates 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
Delay orgasm prevents a subject from achieving orgasm. The DCs required to make the target achieve a state of climax or estcastic are all increased by 15 for the duration of this spell. This spell has no effect on Arousal spells or against any other magical or spell-like affect that induces pleasure or orgasm.

Sacremon’s Emperor’s New Clothes 
Illusion (Glamer) 
Level: Brd 1, Sor/Wiz 1 
Components: V, S, M 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels) 
Target: One creature 
Duration: 1 minute/level (D) 
Saving Throw: Will negates 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
You causes all of the target's clothing and worn possessions (but not anything carried by the target) to vanish from sight, even from darkvision. The target himself is still fully visible, and may not become immediately aware of his clothes' condition, as he can still see them. Any clothing put on after the spell is cast does not become invisible. Items remain invisible for the duration of the spell or until dispelled. Subjects may make a Sense Motive check (DC 14) to notice that something is amiss.
Material Component: An eyelash. 

Skew Sexuality 
Enchantment (Compulsion) [Mind-Affecting] 
Level: Brd 1, Sor/Wiz 1 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5ft./2 levels) 
Target: One living creature 
Duration: 1 hour/level 
Saving Throw: Will negates
Spell Resistance: Yes 
This spell alters a creature's sexual one step in drive or orientation per four levels (to a maximum of 5). Creatures without a sexual alignment are not affected.
Material Component: A concave lump of clay which the caster re-molds into a convex lump.

2nd Level Spells
Animal Magnetism 
Beguile Person
Induce Orgasm
Intensify Sensation
Wave of Desire
Enhance Prowess
Repair Virginity
Sleep Theft
Transfer Charm
Simultaneous Orgasm

Animal Magnetism 
Transmutation 
Level: Drd 2, Rgr 2, Sor/Wiz 3 
Components: V, S 
Casting time: 1 action 
Range: Touch 
Target: Creature touched 
Duration: 10 minutes/level 
Save: Will negates 
Spell Resistance: No 
The subject of this spell alters their body and sexual style to suit creatures of other races. While under the effects of this spell, the subject suffers no penalties to his prowess checks for a difference in race, gender, or type. All other penalties for size and similar effects remain. In addition, this spell causes animals, beasts, humanoids and magical beasts to regard the creature as a viable sexual partner. 

Beguile Person 
Enchantment (Charm) [Mind-Affecting] 
Level: Domination 2, Sor/Wiz 2
Components: V, S 
Casting time: 1 action 
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Target: One humanoid creature
Duration: 1 hour/level 
Saving Throw: will negates
Spell Resistance: Yes
This spell causes a target to become erotically drawn to the caster subconsiously. This spell effects the target as charm person, except that the target also becomes Horny and Aroused whenever they view or otherewise come into contact with the caster while under the effects of this spell.

Induce Orgasm
Evocation 
Level: Sor/Wiz 2 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Touch 
Target: Living creature touched 
Duration: Instaeneous
Saving Throw: Fortitude partial 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
You cause a creature to immedeately experience an orgasm. This usually requires the use of a concentration check to take action or cast spells. (Insert Climax Status Condition rules???). Targets that succeed their saving throw are raised to Climax status. This spell has no effect on creatures that are currently in Climax or Estatic status.

Intensify Sensation 
Transmutation 
Level: Brd 2, Sor/Wiz 2 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Touch 
Target: Creature touched 
Duration: 1 minute/level 
Saving Throw: Will negates 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
You intensify all sensations felt by a creature that you touch. A subject who fails his Will save has his senses tuned to an unbelievable height. For the duration of this spell, the subject gains a +4 enhancement bonus to all Listen, Sense Motive, Sexual Prowess, and Spot checks. However, he also suffers a -4 enhancement penalty to Concentration checks and to any check to resist any phsyical arousal, as well as to saving throws that affect his physical senses (such as flare) or those that use bedazzlement, pain or pleasure. Although normally employed in pleasurable situations this spell can be used to heighten pain as well.

Wave of Desire 
Enchantment (Compulsion) [Mind-Affecting] 
Level: Brd 2, Sex 2, Sor/Wiz 2 
Components: V, S, M 
Range: Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level) 
Targets: All creatures within a 15-ft. radius 
Duration: 10 minutes/level (D) 
As Desire, except this spell causes all targeted creatures of less than 6 HD to become Horny. 
Material Component: A small silver key. 

Enhance Prowess 
Transmutation 
Level: Brd 2, Sor/Wiz 2 
Components: V, S, M 
Casting Time: 1 round 
Range: Touch 
Target: Creature touched 
Duration: 24 hours (D) 
Saving Throw: None 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
This spell impressively enhances the size, shape, technique, stamina, and eroticism of the affected creature with respect to organs and matters sexual. The subject gets a +5 bonus on Sexual Prowess checks. In addition, the subject recieves a +4 enhancement bonus to their Constitution score in relation to all sexual matters, such as fortitude saves, and the number of orgasms sustained before becoming fatigued.
Material Component: A leaf of mint. 

Repair Virginity 
Conjuration (Healing) 
Level: Clr 2, Pal 2 
Components: S, DF 
Casting Time: 20 minutes 
Range: Touch 
Target: Creature touched 
Duration: Permanent until the subject engages in sex 
Saving Throw: None 
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless) 
You channel positive energy into the creature touched, returning the subject to a state of physical virginity. This spell acts as a cure light wounds spell and has no additional effect on males of most races. An affected female will grow an intact hymen, and any physical damage caused by sex or childbirth will be eradicated. The subject will be considered a virgin for all physical and political purposes. Spiritually and mentally, the subject is unchanged (so, unicorns, for example, will not allow such characters to ride them).
This spell affects undead as cure light wounds.

Sleep Theft 
Necromancy 
Level: Sor/Wiz 2 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Touch 
Targets: You and creature touched 
Duration: Special 
Saving Throw: Fortitude negates 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
You steal rest from a sexual partner. After casting sleep theft on a character, you must bring him to orgasm by nonmagical means before gaining any benefit from the spell. Once this is done, when that partner next falls asleep, you are refreshed as if having rested for a complete 8 hours. This spell does not restore spells, however, act the caster must still meditate or study to regain spell casting powers. Your partner, gains no such benefit from his rest. Upon awaking, he discovers that he is fatigued, and must get complete rest for another 8 hours to return to normal. 
Note: This spell has no effect on creatures which do not sleep. 

Transfer Charm 
Transmutation 
Level: Sor/Wiz 2 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels) 
Target: One enchanted creature 
Duration: As the spell transferred 
Saving Throw: None 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
You subvert another caster's charms to your own purposes. When you target a creature who is under the effects of an Enchantment (Charm) type spell, you make a caster level check (1d20 + 1 per caster level, with with Spell Focus Enchantment or Transmutation adding their bonus) against a DC of 11 + the spell's caster level + spell level. If you make the check, the creature under the effect of the charm now treats you as the one who enchanted her, while treating the spell's original caster as if he has cast no spell whatsoever. 
If a targeted dispel magic is used on you, transfer charm will be dispelled, returning control of the enchanted creature to who ever originally enspelled her. The enchantment affecting the transfer charm's target will be unaffected (requiring a separate dispel magic to remove it). 

Simultaneous Orgasm
Abjuration
Level: Brd 2, Sor/Wiz 2
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Target: 1 creature
Duration: 5 minutes/level (D)
Saving Throw: Will negates
Spell Resistance: Yes
An improved version of delay orgasm. The DC increase is +30 +1/level but this does not apply in any round that one's partner orgasms.

3rd Level Spells
Children's Sanctuary
Shield Womb
Chastity Guardian
Dispel Passion
Transplanar Fertility
Styrella's Wonderous Summit
Constant Orgasm
Evoke Lust

Children's Sanctuary 
Abjuration 
Level: Clr 3 
Components: V, S 
Casting time: 1 action 
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Area: You plus all living creatures who have not reached adulthood within a 30-ft. burst centered on you 
Duration: 24 hours
Saving Throw: None (harmless)
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless)
As sanctuary, except that it affects multiple creatures (who, except for you, must be children). If one affected creature attacks, the spell is broken only for that creature. 

Shield Womb 
Transmutation 
Level: Clr 3, Drd 3, Pal 3 
Components: V, S, DF 
Casting Time: 1 round 
Range: Touch 
Target: Creature touched 
Duration: 1 month 
Saving Throw: Fortitude negates (harmless) 
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless) 
You prevent a female creature from becoming pregnant. The target's ovaries, egg-sacks, or other, like reproductive organs are magically removed to the domain of your deity (if you have one) or a hidden demiplane (if you do not). Should the target already be pregnant, the child will be placed into temporal stasis for the spell's duration, and transported with the target's organs. 
A dimensional anchor spell will end the shield womb spell, returning the subject's organs to their usual place. Should the subject enter a plane other than the one where shield womb was originally cast or where her organs are being kept (including an extradimensional space such as that created by the rope trick spell), the connection between the subject and her organs is severed. She will be struck barren until such time as a limited wish, miracle, regenerate, or wish is used to replace the lost organs. 

Chastity Guardian 
Abjuration 
Level: Clr 3, Sor/Wiz 3 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Touch 
Target: Living creature touched 
Duration: 1 week/level
Saving Throw: None (harmless) and see text 
Spell Resistance: No (harmless) 
This spell is quite popular among noblemen who are worried about their daughters' virtues. If anyone attempts to rape the chastity guardian's subject, he must make a Fortitude saving throw each round or sustain 1d4 points of temporary Dexterity and 1d4 points of temporary Constitution loss. Should the subject of this spell be a virgin, her rapist must also make a Will saving throw, or be affected by a both a frigid touch and cramping touch spell.
If the chastity guardian's subject participates in a consensual sex act, then both she and her partner must succeed at a Will save or be rendered unconscious for 1d12 hours. 
Regardless of these saving throws, the caster (and up to one other character, designated at the time of casting) are mentally alerted of the location and variety of any act that sets off the chastity guardian. The spell wears off the instant the target is married.

Dispel Passion
Transmutation 
Level: Sor/Wiz 3 
Components: V, S, M 
Casting Time: 1 full round 
Range: Living creature touched
Target: Creature
Duration: 1 hour/level 
Saving Throw: will negates
Spell Resistance: Yes
This spell is used to remove all sexual energy within a creature. The subject looses all physical and mental arousal instantly, Furthemore the subject cannot become aroused for the duration of the spell.
Dipsel Passion counters and dispels Evoke Lust.
Material Component: An iron ring. 

Transplanar Fertility 
Transmutation 
Level: Sor/Wiz 3 
Components: V, S, M 
Casting Time: 1 round 
Range: Touch 
Target: Living creature touched 
Duration: 30 minutes/level and see text 
Saving Throw: Fortitude negates (harmless) 
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless) 
You alter the subject's anatomy to create sexual compatibility and fertility between her and one specific type of outsider or elemental. Transplanar fertility also eliminates any circumstance penalties due to race or creature type, and if the target is female will grant her total protection from harm that might occur during the pregnancy of any child conceived. Beyond this, transplanar fertility offers no other benefit; meeting, seducing, arousing, and engaging in sexual activities with the chosen type of creature is entirely in the hands of the spell's subject. This spell also does not protect the creature from the physical properties of the encountered subject. For instance, a fire elemental will still burn unless additional protection is used.
Material Component: An item that has belonged to the target for at least one year.

Styrella's Wonderous Summit
Evocation 
Level: Sor/Wiz 3 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Touch 
Target: Living creature touched 
Duration: 1 minute/level
Saving Throw: Fortitude negates
Spell Resistance: Yes 
Styrella was interested in partners that could continue to please her even in the grips of orgasm and afterward. You cause a creature to immedeately be raised to the peaked condition. All efforts to induce orgasm in the subject recieve a +5 bonus. While under the effects of this spell, the subject ignores recovery rules and instead resides to peaked after each climax. If the subject of the spell has not climaxed after the spell has expired, they loose all arousal and tend to be very disified. Those that have had a climax enter recovery as normal.

Constant Orgasm
Evocation 
Level: Sor/Wiz 3 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Touch 
Target: Person touched
Duration: 1 minute/level
Saving Throw: Fortitude partial 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
A light glow surrounds the subject and they are instantly struck with pleasure. The subject of this spell must pass a Fortitude save every minute or be raised to Climax. If they succeed, they are peaked instead but are subject to another possible orgasm the next minute.

Evoke Lust
Enchantment (Compulsion) [Mind-Affecting] 
Level: Sor/Wiz 3 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels) 
Target: One living creature 
Duration: 10 minutes + 2 minute/level (D) 
Saving Throw: Will negates 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
The target of the spell becomes Lustful unless they pass a Will save. Successful saves cause the target to only be horny.
Evoke Lust counters and dispels Dispel Passion.


----------



## VVrayven (Oct 6, 2003)

4th Level Spells
Obsession
Perfect Beauty
Fertility
Spirit of Desire
Rose Armor
MacFaileas' Virtuous Ward
Bestow Kink / Remove Kink
Love Geometry
Transgender
Succubus' Passion
Rapture
Power Word Arouse

Obsession 
Enchantment (Compulsion) [Mind-Affecting] 
Level: Sor/Wiz 3 
Components: V, S, M 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Touch 
Target: Creature touched 
Duration: 1 hour + 1 hour/level (D) 
Saving Throw: Will negates 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
You cause the target to become lustful towards a creature of your choice. If the chosen creature is not of the sex romantically preferred by the victim, he receives a +5 bonus on his saving throw. If the save is failed, the subject becomes both aroused and lustful when around the chosen subject of obbession. The victim of an obsession spell develops a strong, nearly overpowering desire to have sex with the creature chosen by you. These victim suffers a -10 penalty to Will saves or Sense Motive checks to resist any seduction attempts made by the chosen creature. (This penalty does not stack with the penalties from mental arousal.) In fact, a target of a obsession spell will often initiate seduction attempts of his own. Characters of evil alignment may attempt to rape the chosen creature if their attentions are rebuffed. 
Material Component: A crushed walnut. 

Perfect Beauty 
Illusion (Phantasm) [Mind-Affecting] 
Level: Brd 4, Sor/Wiz 4 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Personal 
Target: You 
Duration: 10 minutes/level 
Saving Throw: Will negates 
Spell Resistance: No 
For the duration of the spell, all who look upon you see their own deepest sexual desire. Immediately upon viewing you, all creatures must make a Will save, with success indicating that they never see you in your normal state. If the save is failed, the character perceives you as their deepest sexual fantasy in the flesh. Because of this, you gain a +6 circumstance bonus to all sex-related skill checks with affected creatures, and they suffer a -2 morale penalty to attack you until such time as you attack them (or the spell is broken). 
Anyone who interacts with the illusion in a way that reveals an inconsistency ("This doesn't feel like skin. It feels more like a horrible alien carapace. Are you okay, babe?") gets a second saving throw to negate the effect. Anyone who exchanges notes about what they see with another affected target also gets a second saving throw to negate the effect. Anyone who makes their saving throw is immune to the phantasm for the rest of the duration, but others are still affected. 
This perception is purely a visual illusion, so creatures that do not depend on sight for sexual attraction (such as otyughs or grimlocks, for example) are far less susceptible to the perfect beauty spell. 

Fertility 
Transmutation 
Level: Clr 4, Drd 4
Components: V, S, M, DF 
Casting Time: 1 round 
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels) 
Target: One living creature 
Duration: 1 day/level 
Saving Throw: Fortitude negates (harmless) 
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless) 
<<NEEDS A REWRITE!!!>> Should double chances or what-not. 
Material Component: A seed from any plant. 

Spirit of Desire 
Necromancy 
Level: Clr 4, Sor/Wiz 6 
Components: V, S, M 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Touch 
Targets: One or more people or corpses touched 
Duration: Instantaneous 
Saving Throw: Will negates (see text) 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
This spell removes all the lustful thoughts, sexual desires, and erotic memories from a person and binds them to unlife with bits of that person's soul as a spirit of desire. If cast upon a living creature, that person receives a Will save to resist the spell's effects. Otherwise, they gain Iron Celibacy as a bonus feat and are considered permenetly impotent or frigid. If cast upon dead bodies, no saving throw or spell resistance check need to be made. If a corpse is effected by this spell, and then subject to raise dead (or some other means of returning it to life), the character will still be affected as if he failed the save against this spell when he was alive. 
Regardless of whether spirit of desire is cast upon the living or the dead, you can't create more HD of undead than you have caster levels with a single casting of spirit of desire. 
The undead you create remain under your control indefinitely. No matter how many times you use this spell, however, you can control only 2 HD worth of undead creatures per caster level. If you exceed this number, all the newly created creatures fall under your control, and any excess undead from previous castings become uncontrolled (you choose which creatures are released). If you are a cleric, any undead you might command by virtue of your power to command or rebuke undead do not count toward the limit. 
See Chapter XX: Monsters for details on the spirit of desire. 
Material Component: This spell requires some object that might stir the desires of the recipient (or would have should the target be a corpse) as well as a black onyx gem worth at least 150 gp (which, if the spell is cast upon a corpse, is places into the eye socket or mouth) for each target. The magic of the spell turns the gems into worthless, burned-out shells. 

Rose Armor 
Conjuration (Creation) 
Level: Drd 4, Sor/Wiz 5 
Components: V, M 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Personal 
Target: Self 
Duration: 10 minutes/level (D) 
Saving Throw: See text 
Spell Resistance: No 
Upon the casting of this spell, a web of amazingly durable and tough rose vines, spotted with roses wherever you desire, springs in to being around you. All of the rose armor's thorns face outward. These vines cover almost your body, hugging it tightly (thus, it cannot be used to hide a non-humanoid form). 
You gain a natural armor bonus equal to one-half your caster level (maximum +10), and a slam attack that does 2d4 points of slashing damage (for a Medium-size creature; larger or smaller creatures do more or less damage as per Core Rulebook III, page 14). Additionally, the first time any creature sees the caster, they must make a Will save or be dazed for one round. 
In order to cast rose armor, the character must not be equipped with any sort of clothing, armor, or other large, bulky equipment which might cover their naked form. Rings, jewelry, and hats may be worn during this transformation. 
Material Component: A handful of fresh-cut rose petals. 

MacFaileas’ Virtuous Ward 
Abjuration 
Level: Sor/Wiz 4 
Components: V, S, M 
Casting Time: 10 minutes 
Range: Touch 
Target: One creature 
Duration: Until discharged 
Saving Throw: Will negates (harmless) 
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless) 
Similar to the glyph of warding spell, this spell was designed to provide parallel defense for a person's body. The mouth, eyes, and other openings of a character's flesh can be warded, ensuring that such cannot normally be forced open by an undesired party, nor can things such as poisons or truth serums be forcefully administered. This power of MacFaileas’ virtuous ward is similar to an arcane lock spell in that it would require a wizard four levels higher than the caster or a successful dispel magic spell to bypass the ward. 
Additionally, should someone manage to force something past the ward, either by magic or exceptional physical strength (DC 25), the ward is destroyed with a intensive release of magical power. This blast does not cause any injury to the recipient of the virtuous ward spell, but does cause 1d8 points of damage +1 point of damage per level of the caster to the offending party (no save). At the time of casting, the caster must choose what form of energy will be released (cold, death, electricity, heat, etc. and the spell becomes one of that type). 
The ward is quite easy to spot, taking the form of tattoo-like runes encircling the protected area of the recipient's body. There is no limit to the number of MacFaileas’ virtuous wards that can be placed on a single character, save that only one ward may protect any single opening. 
Material Component: A silver needle, colored inks, and at least 100 gp worth of powdered diamond. 

Bestow Kink / Remove Kink
Enchantment (Compulsion) [Mind-Affecting] 
Level: Sor/Wiz 4 
Components: V, S, M 
Casting Time: 1 round 
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels) 
Target: One creature 
Duration: 1 day + 1 day/level
Saving Throw: Will negates (see text) 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
You instill in one creature whose Intelligence score is 3 or higher an erotic fascination with a single kind of object, behavior, or environmental condition (such as a sight, smell, or sound) or dispel one such kink.
When this spell is cast, any kink can be given to a subject (Fetish or Fret). Should the kink be something against the subject's alignment or beliefs, the save is made with a +4 bonus. If the caster is simply increasing the power of an existing kink, the save is made with a -2 penalty. The caster may assign any potentcy he wishes to the kink, up to a maximum of 1 for every three caster levels they have. This spell can also supress an existing kink.
If the subject of the spell is brought to escasty while the kink is in effect, the kink has 50% chance of becoming permenent. 
Material Component: A sample, highly representative object of the fetish, or an enactment of the fetish behavior on the part of the spellcaster. 

Love Geometry 
Enchantment (Compulsion) [Chaotic, Mind-Affecting] 
Level: Sor/Wiz 4 
Components: V, S, M 
Casting Time: 1 round 
Range: Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level) 
Area: Several thinking creatures, no two of which may be more than 40 ft. apart 
Duration: 1 day/level (D) 
Saving Throws: Will negates 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
You inflict a random selection of lusts and sudden interests on a group of people, potentially causing havoc as their new desires begin to surface. 
Roll 2d6 to see how many beings are affected. That many thinking creatures, randomly selected from those within the area of effect, each must make a Will saving throw or become lustful towards another creature chosen at random from those targeted by the spell. A being can be the object of lust for more than one victim. 
Any being affected by love geometry suffers an enhancement penalty of -10 to Sense Motive or Spot checks to notice any changes in other victims. 
The caster is aware of those who are targeted, but not who has succeeded on their saving throws nor towards whom the subjects' new affections are aimed. 
Material Component: A thirteen red dyed threads tangled together. 

Transgender 
Enchantment (Compulsion) [Mind-Affecting] 
Level: Sor/Wiz 4 
Components: V, S, M 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels) 
Target: One creature 
Duration: Permanent 
Saving Throw: Will negates 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
Under the influence of this spell, the subject experiences trans-sexuality, the unshakable conviction that he is, despite all biological evidence, of the opposite gender. The subject cannot disbelieve or be persuaded otherwise, and will immediately adapt hair styles, clothing, manners, speech, and behaviors appropriate to his newly perceived outlook. 
Creatures whose race has more than two genders switch to a randomly chosen gender different from their own, while creature of races with only one (or no) gender are unaffected by transgender. 
Note: Gender orientation and sexual orientation are different concepts, and the transgender spell alone will not change orientation. However, the subject will claim a different orientation based on the differently perceived gender. Thus a straight man under the influence of transgender will consider himself a woman who is attracted to women, and therefore a lesbian. 
Material Component: An undergarment of the target's opposite gender. 

Succubus' Passion 
Necromancy 
Level: Sor/Wiz 4 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Personal 
Target: You 
Duration: 1 minute/level 
Saving Throw: Fortitude negates (see text) 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
This spell channels negative energy through the caster's body, allowing the caster to drain energy from a victim through sexual contact. The caster's embrace inflicts one negative level; the victim must succeed at a Wisdom check (DC 15) to even notice the loss. The fortitude save to remove the negative level, which may be made after twenty-four hours has past, uses the spell DC of the caster. If the save succeeds, the negative level is negated. If it fails, the negative level goes away, but one of the victim's character levels is permanently drained. Unlike an actual succubus' ability, succubus' passion will not work by simply planting a kiss on the victim. 

Rapture
Evocation 
Level: Sor/Wiz 4 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Touch 
Target: Person touched
Duration: 1 minute/level
Saving Throw: Fortitude partial 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
An erotic glow surrounds the subject as they are consumed by their desires and pleasure. The subject of this spell must pass a Fortitude save every minute or be raised to Ectascy. If they succeed, they are peaked instead but are subject to another possible orgasm the next minute.

Power Word Arouse
Enchantment (Compulsion) [Mind-Affecting]
Level: Sor/Wiz 4
Components: V
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Target: One creature with 200 hp or less
Duration: See text
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: Yes
You utter a single word of power that causes one creature of your choice to become both horny and aroused, whether the creature can hear the word or not. The duration of the spell depends on the target’s current hit point total. Any creature that currently has 201 or more hit points is unaffected by power word arouse.
Hit Points	Duration
50 or less	Permanent (until dispelled)
51–100		1d4+1 days
101–200		1d4+1 hours

5th Level Spells
Lovesickness
Restore Virginity 
Warp Sexuality
Ilruna's Sexual Leash
Sex Change
Theft of the Unborn
Pheromone Cloud
Mindless Passion

Lovesickness 
Enchantment (Charm) [Mind-Affecting] 
Level: Brd 5, Domination 4, Sor/Wiz 5 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 round 
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels) 
Target: One living creature 
Duration: 1 day/level (D) 
Saving Throw: Will negates 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
You cause the target to fall hopelessly and utterly in love with you. If the creature is currently being threatened or attacked by you or your allies, however, she receives a +5 bonus on her saving throw. The victim perceives your words and actions in the most favorable way, and any non-suicidal request that does not directly oppose the subject's alignment will be followed as if it were delivered by a suggestion spell. 
So powerful and awful is lovesickness that should the victim be prevented from seeing you for a whole day, she stops eating food, turns to drinking, and becomes a general wreck, pining for your reunion. She suffers a -2 penalty to each ability score for every day that the two of you are apart, up to a total of -8. Abilities are never reduced below 3. The ability penalties end immediately upon the subject coming in contact with you (this includes any letters filled with promises of your devotion and the like). 
Lovesickness doesn't invoke any sexual desire by itself, although the subject of the spell's ideals and passions may. 
Lovesickness cannot be affected by dispel magic, but any higher-level spell of a similar nature can end its effects. 

Restore Virginity 
Conjuration (Healing) [Mind-Affecting] 
Level: Clr 5, Pal 4 
Components: S, M, DF 
Casting Time: 3 hours 
Range: Touch 
Target: One living creature 
Duration: Permenent
Saving Throw: Will partial 
As repair virginity, except that restore virginity also returns the subject to a state of mental and spiritual virginity if her Will save is failed. All ranks in the Sexual Prowess skill as well as any sex-related Knowledge or Profession skills are lost to the subject and they can recall very little if any detail from their previous sexual encounters. These ranks are not replaced with any other skills. The subject will be considered a virgin for all religious and spiritual purposes (even by those picky unicorns). 
Material Component: Gold dust worth 100 gp that is sprinkled over the target as they bath in pure water or oil.

Warp Sexuality 
Enchantment (Compulsion) [Mind-Affecting] 
Level: Sor/Wiz 5 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5ft./2 levels) 
Target: One living creature 
Duration: Permanent 
Saving Throw: Will negates
Spell Resistance: Yes 
As skew sexuality, except that the spell is a permanent alteration to the victim's mindset, and the affected individual does not make any attempt to return to the former way of life (in fact, she views the prospect with horror and avoids it in any way possible). 

Ilruna's Sexual Leash 
Transmutation 
Level: Sor/Wiz 5 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 round 
Range: Touch 
Target: Creature touched 
Duration: 10 minutes/Permanent (see text) 
Saving Throw: See text 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
You must have sexual intercourse with the target, and bring her to orgasm within 10 minutes of casting Ilruna's sexual leash. If you are successful, your target will become permanently aroused (as by the arousal spell) and dependent on you for any further sexual release. No natural means or spells of lower level can bring the subject to orgasm; no matter what else the subject tries, she can only bring herself to the peaked condition. 
After two weeks of this magically induced arousal, the target receives a Will save. While this will not remove the sexual leash from her, if it is successful she will completely loose all sexual desire. Failure indicates that she has been driven mad (as per the effects of the insanity spell). This save must be made again every year the subject languishes under the sexual leash. Dispel magic can cancel out the sexual leash's arousal effect, but only a magically induced orgasm an end the dependance upon the caster for orgasm. A break enchantment, limited wish, miracle spell will also end all of the spell's effects.

Sex Change 
Transmutation 
Level: Sor/Wiz 5 
Components: V, S, M 
Casting Time: 1 round 
Range: Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level) 
Target: One creature 
Duration: Permanent 
Saving Throw: Fortitude negates and see text 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
You cause the victim's sex to change. Male targets become female and female targets become male. After the change, the victim must make a Will save or also be affected by a confusion spell. If the subject rolls a natural 1 on this Will save, treat the confusion as insanity instead. Most likely, it will take the victim some time to get used to their new form, the social expectations thereof, etc. Sex change does nothing to alter the sexuality of the victim. 
Material Component: A skirt or pair of trousers. 

Theft of the Unborn 
Transmutation 
Level: Sor/Wiz 5 
Components: V, S, F 
Casting Time: 1 round 
Range: Touch 
Targets: Up to two female creatures touched, the first of whom must be pregnant 
Duration: Instantaneous 
Saving Throw: Fortitude negates (see text) 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
You remove an unborn creature from the womb of its mother. You must succeed in a melee touch attack, and if the mother fails her Fortitude saving throw, she takes 3d6 points of subdual damage and her child is removed to the ethereal plane. 
At this point you can either end the spell, in which case the unborn child is lost to the ether and most likely dies, or you can touch a non-pregnant female creature of the same or similar race as the theft's original target (half-elves are similar to humans for this spell's processes). If the later option is chosen, the second subject may also attempt a Fortitude save, this time to resist the implanting of the unborn child in her womb. If the second target's save is successful, the caster has a total of one round per level to touch another target before the unborn child is lost. 
If the second subject's saving throw is failed, she too suffers 3d6 points of subdual damage as the child is implanted in her womb. She will then carry the child to term as if it were her own. 
Note: Use of this spell on an unwilling subject is an evil act. 
Focus: A blessed holy symbol of either a fertility or thievery deity, which must be touched to both subjects. 

Pheromone Cloud
Conjuration (Creation)
Level: Sor/Wiz 5
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)
Effect: Cloud spreads in 20-ft. radius, 20 ft. high
Duration: 1 min./level
Saving Throw: Fortitude partial; see text
Spell Resistance: No
This spell generates a bank of fog, similar to a fog cloud, except that its vapors are rose colored and sweet smelling. These vapors automatically cause any living creature with 3 or fewer HD to become both peaked and horny (no save). A living creature with 4 to 6 HD is peaked and horny unless it succeeds on a Fortitude save (in which case it is only aroused and honry).
A living creature with 6 or more HD is merely aroused and horny and only aroused if they succeed their save. Holding one’s breath doesn’t help, but creatures immune to poison are unaffected by the spell.
Any creature who remains in the cloud for more than one round begins to take 1d4 temporary wisdom damage each round they remain in contact with the vapors, save for half damage.
This cloud cannot penetrate liquids, nor can it be cast underwater.

Mindless Passion
Enchantment (Compulsion) [Mind-Affecting] 
Level: Sor/Wiz 5 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels) 
Target: One living creature 
Duration: 10 minutes + 2 minute/level (D) 
Saving Throw: Will negates 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
The target of the spell becomes sexually Delerious unless they pass a Will save. Successful saves cause the target to only be horny.

6th Level Spells
Wall of Roses
Irnar's Polaroidic Pregnancy
Induce Orgasm, Mass
Power Word Excite
Power Word Strip

Wall of Roses 
Conjuration (Creation) 
Level: Drd 6, Sor/Wiz 6 
Components: V, S, M 
Saving Throw: See text 
Spell Resistance: See text 
As wall of thorns, except, the roses on one side of the wall of roses give off an enchanting scent that always seems to come from deeper and deeper in the brush. Generally, those within 30 feet of the wall and on the side giving off the scent must make a Will save each round (spell resistance applies) or move at their normal speed towards and into the wall, taking damage from the roses as normal. If the character is upwind, the range is 60 feet, and if downwind, the range is only 15 feet. The Will save can be rerolled each round. Upon reaching the middle of the hedge, the smell suddenly seems to come from all around, leaving weak willed victims wandering through the hedge until they're torn apart by the thorns. 
Material Component: A red rose 

Irnar's Polaroidic Pregnancy 
Transmutation 
Level: Sor/Wiz 6 
Components: V, S, DF 
Casting Time: 1 round 
Range: Touch 
Target: Pregnant creature touched 
Duration: Permanent 
Saving Throw: Fortitude negates 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
Irnar's polaroidic pregnancy speeds up the pregnancy of the woman touched. The duration of each of the nine stages of pregnancy is reduced to a length of 1 hour. If a dispel magic or similar spell is used on the subject before the Irnar's polaroidic pregnancy has run its course, the remaining stages of the woman's pregnancy will return to their normal lengths of time. Labor and birth occur as usual at the end of the pregnancy's final stage.
Note: Deities of motherhood and nature usually frown upon the use of this spell, if they even grant it to their worshipers at all. 

Induce Orgasm, Mass
Evocation 
Level: Sor/Wiz 6 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)
Area: 50 ft burst
Duration: Instaeneous
Saving Throw: Fortitude partial 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
All creatures within 50 ft of the target must pass a Fortitude save or instantly be raised to climax. Those that succeed are simply aroused.

Power Word Excite
Enchantment (Compulsion) [Mind-Affecting]
Level: Sor/Wiz 6
Components: V
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Target: One creature with 200 hp or less
Duration: See text
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: Yes
You utter a single word of power that causes one creature of your choice to become both horny and peaked, whether the creature can hear the word or not. The duration of the spell depends on the target’s current hit point total. Any creature that currently has 201 or more hit points is unaffected by power word excite.
Hit Points	Duration
50 or less	Permanent (until dispelled)
51–100		1d4+1 days
101–200		1d4+1 hours

Power Word Strip
Enchantment (Compulsion) [Mind-Affecting]
Level: Sor/Wiz 6
Components: V
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Target: One creature with 200 hp or less
Duration: See text
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: Yes
You utter a single word of power that causes one creature of your choice to have the irresitable urge to strip off all clothing, garmets, jewelry and armor, whether the creature can hear the word or not. The spell effect makes it impossible for the subject to do anything other than remove objects. The effect imposes a –4 penalty to Armor Class and a –10 penalty on Reflex saves, and it negates any AC bonus granted by a shield the target holds. The stripping subject provokes attacks of opportunity each round on its turn. This effect lasts until the target is rendered naked or one hour has expired. Any creature that currently has 201 or more hit points is unaffected by power word strip.


----------



## VVrayven (Oct 6, 2003)

7th Level Spells
Impregnate
Sex Slave
Nymph's Beauty
Constant Orgasm, Mass
Evoke Lust, Mass
Power Word Masturbate

Impregnate 
Conjuration (Creation) 
Level: Sor/Wiz 7 
Components: V, S, M 
Casting Time: 1 round 
Range: Touch 
Target: Creature touched 
Duration: See text 
Saving Throw: Fortitude negates 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
You create a new life in a creature capable of bearing young. The pregnancy will advance as if it were created in the mundane way between you and your target. It is quite possible to produce half-celestials, half-dragons, half-fiends, and the like with this spell, as well as for female casters to create nonmagical clones of themselves by targeting themselves. Undead casters impregnate their targets as if they were a living member of their original race. This spell does not ensure the safety of either mother or child. 
Material Component: A rabbit bone washed with the caster's blood.

Sex Slave 
Enchantment (Compulsion) [Evil, Mind-Affecting] 
Level: Sor/Wiz 7 
Components: V, S, M 
Casting Time: 1 round 
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels) 
Target: One fey, humanoid, or monstrous humanoid of Medium-size or smaller 
Duration: 1 day/level 
Saving Throw: Will negates 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
With this very powerful spell you reduce any fey, humanoid, or monstrous humanoid of Medium-size or smaller to a lascivious, nymphomaniacal sex slave whose only interest is bringing you to orgasm after creative orgasm. If you are not of the sex romantically preferred by the victim, she receives a +5 bonus on her saving throw. If the save is failed, the target looses all of their own desires and motivations and has them replaced by the need to satisfy you. Victims of this spell are unable to harm you and are honestly devoted to you and your needs. Despite being utterly devoted, they will still not harm others that they love, nor will they carry out self-destructive orders or those that cause unforgivable infractions to their alignment.
Whenever the victim of this spell is in the caster's presence, she is aroused and horny. With a command, the victim can be made lusful and with the caster's mere touch she can be brought to peaked. The victim is allowed a Will save to resist doing anything she thinks is truly against her sexual nature, but success only allows to avoidance of that act and does not end the spell.
Sex Slaves can be told to hide the fact that they are enslaved and will do their best to do so. While under the effects of this spell, the victim enjoys her role and cannot be considered Unwilling toward the caster. However, all of these enchantments end when the spell ends and the former victim remembers everything that has happened and will react accordingly. 
Material Component: A piece of leather from a whip and a drop of your blood. 

Nymph's Beauty 
Transmutation 
Level: Sor/Wiz 7 
Components: V, S, M 
Casting Time: 1 round 
Range: Personal 
Target: You 
Duration: 1 round/level 
Saving Throw: See text 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
This spell grants you the beauty of a nymph and it's associated dangers. 
Blinding Beauty: This factor of the spell operates continuously, affecting all humanoids within 60 feet of you. Those who look directly at you must succeed at a Fortitude save (DC 11 + your Charisma bonus) or be blinded permanently as though by the blindness spell. You can suppress or resume this ability as a free action. 
Unearthly Beauty: Should you disrobe, those within 30 feet of you who look directly at you must succeed at a Will save (DC 13 + your Charisma bonus) or die. 
You also gain the ability to use the Animal Empathy skill untrained (or at a +2 enhancement bonus if you already possess that skill). 
Material Component: The tear of a nymph, which is placed on the tongue at the beginning of the casting, and swallowed at the completion. 

Constant Orgasm, Mass
Evocation 
Level: Sor/Wiz 7 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)
Area: 50 ft burst
Duration: 1 minute/level
Saving Throw: Fortitude partial 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
A light glow surrounds all subjects within 50 ft of the target. A subject of this spell must pass a Fortitude save every minute or be raised to Climax. If they succeed, they are peaked instead but are subject to another possible orgasm the next minute.

Evoke Lust, Mass
Enchantment (Compulsion) [Mind-Affecting] 
Level: Sor/Wiz 7 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)
Area: 50 ft burst
Duration: 10 minutes + 2 minute/level (D) 
Saving Throw: Will negates 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
As Evoke Lust effect the spell effects every creature within 50 feet.

Power Word Masturbate
Enchantment (Compulsion) [Mind-Affecting]
Level: Sor/Wiz 7
Components: V
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Target: One creature with 200 hp or less
Duration: See text
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: Yes
You utter a single word of power that causes one creature of your choice to become both horny and aroused and filled with a desire to masturbate, whether the creature can hear the word or not. The target creature will be unable to take any action other than seek the quickest way to begin masturbating. The duration of the spell depends on the target’s current hit point total. Any creature that currently has 201 or more hit points is unaffected by power word masturbate. Passing out from sexual exhaustion ends the spell.
Hit Points	Duration
50 or less	Permanent (until dispelled)
51–100		1d4+1 days
101–200		1d4+1 hours

8th Level Spells
Mass Fertility
Power Word Neuter
Rapture, Mass
Power Word Climax
Power Word Lust

Mass Fertility 
Transmutation 
Level: Clr 8, Drd 8 
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels) 
Targets: One living creature/level, no two of which can be more than 30 ft. apart 
As fertility, except that it affects multiple creatures. 

Power Word Neuter 
Conjuration (Creation) 
Level: Sor/Wiz 8
Components: V
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Target: One creature with 150 hp or less
Duration: Permanent 
Saving Throw: None 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
You utter a single word of power that instantly causes creatures of your choice to be castrated, fixed, or otherwise rendered sterile, whether the creature can hear the word or not. Any creature that currently has 151 or more hit points is unaffected by power word neuter.
The effect of this spell is completely painless, if not without psychological consequences. Additionally, make subjects of this spell can no longer grow facial hair and their voice will rise slightly over time. Female subjects will be subject to more agression.
The removal of the sexual organs is so complete that only limited wish, miracle, regenerate, or wish can return them.

Rapture, Mass
Evocation 
Level: Sor/Wiz 8 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)
Area: 50 ft burst
Duration: 1 minute/level
Saving Throw: Fortitude partial 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
As Rapture, but the spell effects all creatures within 50 feet.

Power Word Climax
Conjuration (Creation) 
Level: Sor/Wiz 8
Components: V
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Target: One creature with 200 hp or less
Duration: See text
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: Yes
You utter a single word of power that causes one creature of your choice to become climax repeatly, whether the creature can hear the word or not. This spell lasts for 1 hour and continues even if the creature has passed out from exhuastion. Any creature that currently has 201 or more hit points is unaffected by power word climax. 

Power Word Lust
Enchantment (Compulsion) [Mind-Affecting]
Level: Sor/Wiz 8
Components: V
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Target: One creature with 200 hp or less
Duration: See text
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: Yes
You utter a single word of power that causes one creature of your choice to become lustful, whether the creature can hear the word or not. The duration of the spell depends on the target’s current hit point total. Any creature that currently has 201 or more hit points is unaffected by power word lust.
Hit Points	Duration
50 or less	Permanent (until dispelled)
51–100		1d4+1 days
101–200		1d4+1 hours

9th Level Spells
Erotic Torment 
Styrella's Orgy of Delight
Power Word Eros
Erotic Enslavement

Erotic Torment 
Enchantment (Compulsion) [Mind-Affecting] 
Level: Sor/Wiz 9 
Components: V, M/DF 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Touch 
Target: Creature touched 
Duration: Permanent 
Saving Throw: Will negates 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
When you cast erotic torment and touch an specific opponent, she is locked in an endless state of all-devouring ecstasy. She freezes in place, her body falling to the ground helpless. Only the occasional twitch or quiet moan indicates that the victim still lives. Unless the victim has some one to watch over her, she will begin to suffer from starvation and thirst (as described in Core Rulebook II, page 86), though her mind will be so clouded with sexual pleasure she will not realize this. 
This spell is permanent, and not even death will release a victim. If a character subjected to erotic torment dies and is raised, resurrected, or the like, she still be under the effects of the spell. Those who die and are not returned to life are quite likely to become undead spirits of some insane or sexual nature (allips, spirits of desire, etc.). 
Erotic torment can be ended only with a miracle or wish spell. 
Arcane Material Component: A vellum scroll scribed with the subject's true name. 

Styrella's Orgy of Delight
Mindless Passion
Enchantment (Compulsion) [Mind-Affecting] 
Level: Sor/Wiz 9 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 action 
Range: Self 
Area: 100 ft radius sphere
Duration: 1 hour + 1 hour/level (D) 
Saving Throw: Will partial 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
You cause sexual energy to swirl around in a massive torrent. Everyone within the spell's range beceoms sexually Delerious unless they pass a Will save. Successful saves cause the target to only be lustful until they leave the sphere of effect. The effects of this spell only last as long as the subject is within the sphere, all sexual arousal, both mental and physical instantly fade as soon as the sphere of effect is gone. The spehere moves with the caster.

Power Word Eros
Enchantment (Compulsion) [Mind-Affecting]
Level: Sor/Wiz 9
Components: V
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Target: One creature with 100 hp or less
Duration: See text
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: Yes
You utter a single word of power that causes one creature of your choice to become sexually delerious, whether the creature can hear the word or not. The duration of the spell depends on the target’s current hit point total. Any creature that currently has 101 or more hit points is unaffected by power word eros.
Hit Points	Duration
50 or less	Permanent (until dispelled)
51–100		1d4+1 days
101–200		1d4+1 hours

Erotic Enslavement
Enchantment (Compulsion) [Vile, Mind-Affecting] 
Level: Sor/Wiz 9 
Components: V, S, M 
Casting Time: 1 hour 
Range: Touch 
Target: One fey, humanoid, or monstrous humanoid of Medium-size or smaller 
Duration: Permenent
Saving Throw: Will negates 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
Similar to sex slave except more powerful and permenent. This spell can only affect a target that is currently in the Estasty state. The target of this spell recives a single will save to avoid its affect. If the caster is not of the sex romantically preferred by the victim, she receives a +5 bonus on her saving throw. If the save is failed, she becomes forever a sex slave.
A victim of this spell has their soul corrupted. They no longer have any motivations or cares other than pleasing you. They will think what you tell them to and believe what you say. Subjects of this spell will shift their alignment to match what you wish them to be. They will debase themselves in any act, betray friends, or even commit self destructive commands.
Unless ordered otherwise, the vicitm of this spell is always aroused and lustful in the caster's presence, and even if ordered not to be, she is aroused and horny. A worded command can make the victim sexually delerious and she will eagerly satisfy others if asked. The victim can also be brought to climax on command.
Victims can be told to hide the fact that they are enslaved and can easily revert back to their old personalities. Enslaved vicitms enjoy their position and may even work to bring others into their master's "service". This enslavement can only be countered by a Wish or similar magic.
Material Component: a iron collar studded with diamonds (1000 gp).

<whew... hugs to all you guys...> 

VVrayven's tired now and is going to take a little break. Have fun!


----------



## Xeriar (Oct 6, 2003)

Erotic Torment

Something with no save, 1 action casting time that permenantly incapacitates a character regardless of stature with no means of escape save via a 5,000 XP costing spell seems a tad...  overpowered. 

Unless you have a really strict system for true names drawn up too, and even then I'd tone it down a bit.


----------



## VVrayven (Oct 6, 2003)

Xeriar said:
			
		

> Erotic Torment
> 
> Something with no save, 1 action casting time that permenantly incapacitates a character regardless of stature with no means of escape save via a 5,000 XP costing spell seems a tad...  overpowered.
> 
> Unless you have a really strict system for true names drawn up too, and even then I'd tone it down a bit.




Mmmm good. Point, then again I was in old spell drone mode by then...  A save is in order!


----------



## Erila of Sune (Oct 7, 2003)

Erotic Torment 
Enchantment (Compulsion) [Mind-Affecting] 
Level: Sor/Wiz 9 
Components: V, S, F
Casting Time: Special
Range: Touch 
Target: Creature touched 
Duration: Permanent 
Saving Throw: Will negates 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
This spell requires that the target be rendered helpless and brought to climax by the caster without the aid of any other magics.  During the casting itself, so long as the caster remains in contact with the victim, she must make a Will save each sex-round to take any action other than passively recieving stimulation.
If the victim climaxes during the casting of this spell and fails a final Will save she is locked in an endless state of all-devouring ecstasy. She freezes in place, her body falling to the ground helpless. Only the occasional twitch or quiet moan indicates that the victim still lives. Unless the victim has some one to watch over her, she will begin to suffer from starvation and thirst (as described in Core Rulebook II, page 86), though her mind will be so clouded with sexual pleasure she will not realize this. 
This spell is permanent, and not even death will release a victim. If a character subjected to erotic torment dies and is raised, resurrected, or the like, she still be under the effects of the spell. Those who die and are not returned to life are quite likely to become undead spirits of some insane or sexual nature (allips, spirits of desire, etc.). 
Erotic torment can be ended with a Restoration spell, but the victim will have the Nymphomania/Satyrisis kink at level 3, with no magical aid short of a Wish or Miracle able to reverse it.  Only with a miracle or wish spell can the effects of Erotic Torment be removed safely.
Arcane Focus:  A pair of silver chains worth not less than 1,000 GP.


Think the above works better?  It makes it more of a ritual spell than a combat one, a truly nasty punishment that mages devoted to this kind of thing save for those who have truly annoyed them.


----------



## VVrayven (Oct 7, 2003)

Works for me. I'll update it. I like this new version. Feel free to have at the others for increased flavor as well. I'm off to bed now.


----------



## Gez (Oct 8, 2003)

Speaking of spells, what about this one ?


----------



## Sorn (Oct 8, 2003)

Excellent work, VVrayven. I'll make sure to post all that on the site asap. It'll probably be a few hours before I get the formatting straight.

Btw, this is the last time I will rely on email notification. I just happened to click on my bookmark by accident and saw a slew of new posts. ARGHG.


----------



## Picaboo (Oct 10, 2003)

Erotic Enslavement clarification...

Is this like a thrall? Can you have only one at a given time?


----------



## Knight-of-Roses (Oct 10, 2003)

Great work as always, Wrayven.  Thanks for taking the time to do so.

However, I do have some comments and suggestions:

Restore Virginity
Saving Throw: Will partial 

I assume the above is a formatting error . . .


Irnar's Polaroidic Pregnancy 

I think this spell should cause a Stregth and Con loss to the target due to the extreme stress their body is placed under.  I would suggest 1 point lost of each Str and Con for each month shortened to an hour.


Pheromone Cloud
Any creature who remains in the cloud for more than one round begins to take 1d4 temporary Wisdom damage each round they remain in contact with the vapors, Fortitude save for half damage.

Suggest minor rewrite of text above.  And will immunity to poison provide immunity to this spell?


Mindless Passion
Duration: 10 minutes + 2 minute/level (D)
The target of the spell becomes sexually Delerious unless they pass a Will save.

Suggest allowing a new save every minute.


Wall of Roses
evel: Drd 6, Plant 6, Sor/Wiz 7 
Saving Throw: See text 

Added plant domain and suggest increasing the level to 7 (as noted above) for Sor/Wiz.
Suggest changing save to once a minute and a failed save may be rerolled immediate after taking damage from the thorns of the rose wall.


Power Word Strip
Saving Throw: None

Suggest changing to "Saving Throw: See Below"
With the following added text: 
With a successful Will save, the target may choose not to remove any jewellry they are wearing.  In this case, once all other articles of armor, clothing and so on are removed, the spell effect ends.


As soon as I can claw some free time, I will try to write up a few magic items to go with this wonderful new spells.


----------



## Asher (Oct 10, 2003)

*Hello and a Hard Focus Adventure*

Hi folks, loooong time no post.  To go directly to the point: here's the skeleton of a potential adventure using the Hard Focus rules, which sort of thing you may or may not want to make available with the netbook itself.  But in any case, maybe it'll generate some ideas.  I'll make this three posts, dealing with the story, the NPCs, and some new magic items, in that order.

NO BUSINESS LIKE SHOW BUSINESS: A Hard Focus Adventure

Voyeuristic sex shows have long been a staple of entertainment in the underbelly of society.  In recent years, however, an entrepreneur has begun to expand the market for such enjoyments, making them available to wealthy, discreet citizens who will not venture into establishments of such low repute.  The entrepreneur, gnomish wizard Kelludan Vierizi, has devised a method for capturing the performances of erotic actors in an illusion and then storing that illusion in a small magical cube, to be activated in the privacy of the customer's home.

These devices, which Vierizi calls his "Salacious Simulacrums" (but dubbed "jack-on-the-box"es by cruder folk), have become immensely popular among the city's gentlemen and even the more well-to-do middle class.  Vierizi has continued to experiment and improve upon his creations, hiring top-notch actors and using _arcane eye_ to record the image from a variety of angles.  The price of his salacious simulacrums has increased along with their quality and the demand for them, and one or two cheaper copycat products have recently begun to circulate.  But Vierizi's clientele, by and large, continues to prefer his work to the competition's cheap jack-on-the-boxes.

The PCs may enter the story in response to an advertisement by Vierizi, who seeks new actors for his simulacrums.  Though his star actors, Randall Biggerstaff and Caela the Cunning, are top sellers with eight productions under their belts, Vierizi senses that to retain his customers he will soon need to offer more variety.  An enterprising (and freewheeling) PC may wish to interview for the job.

At the same time, one of Vierizi's competitors has planted a mole among the actors applying to work for Vierizi.  Once this person infiltrates the illusionist's studio, they attempt to sabotage the creation of his simulacrums, covertly employing erotic magic to ensure poor performances that waste Vierizi's money and resources.

Vierizi briefly interviews applicants, quickly sizing them up for charm, charisma, sex appeal, and acting ability.  He automatically rejects any actor with Charisma less than 12, and requires each person to make a successful Bluff or Perform (acting) check at DC 15 (player's choice).  Those whom Vierizi selects are invited to an audition in three days.

At the audition, each male character must have sex with Caela the Cunning for at least fifteen minutes, including a minimum of two minutes of fellatio, two minutes of cunnilingus, and three minutes of penetrative intercourse in the frontal, rear, and riding positions.  The character must not pause or climax until the fifteen minutes are up, and he must make a successful Bluff or Perform (acting) check at DC 10 sometime during the proceedings (to give the impression that he is giving as good as he gets).  Caela will not use her entire Prowess bonus against the character; she will use only +4 (+1 rank, 3 Cha bonus).

A female character at the audition must have sex with Randall Biggerstaff for at least fifteen minutes, during which time she must perform the same sexual acts (for the same minimum durations) as described for the men.  She must pretend to climax at least once during each act (except fellatio, though if she pulls this off convincingly Vierizi will be impressed).  To do this, the character must succeed a Bluff or Perform (acting) check at DC 15 during each act; she can attempt this check once per extended round.  Randall will use only +3 of his Prowess bonus (+1 rank, +2 Cha bonus) on the character, using Improved Endurance to apply the rest to his Fort saves.  (At the DM's discretion, assume that Randall always makes his Fort saves.)

* Note on DC modifiers.  If the character succeeds a Concentration check at DC 10 before making the Bluff/Perform check, the DC for the Bluff/Perform check is reduced by 5.  If the character rises to a higher condition of arousal in the same round, the DC for the Bluff/Perform check is reduced by 10.

The saboteur will wait to strike until he or she has passed the audition.  Having accomplished that, however, the person may attempt to quietly cast _embarassing wilting_ or a similar spell on any actors who have yet to audition, just to eliminate any potential competitors.  Once production of a new salacious simulacrum begins, the DM should play the saboteur freely to wreak as much havoc as possible while trying to remain undiscovered.

When the saboteur is finally exposed (heh) and fingers his or her employer (heh)as Vierizi's competitor, the illusionist will seek a creative retribution, probably using his erotic spells to make the punishment fit the crime (_transgender_, perhaps).  A new simulacrum then goes into unhindered production, and the "wrap party" should be a night to remember for all.

Development: Sometime after the adventure, Vierizi perfects a new kind of improved salacious simulacrum, which projects an *interactive* illusion of the actress and which sells for quite a bit more money.  Some local civic or religious authorities may see this as the last straw, and move to crack down on sale of Vierizi's simulacrums.  Of course, a persuasive character could try to convince an official to relent in the enforcement of whatever decency law applies, perhaps in exchange for a couple of the latest simulacrums and an indecent encounter with their star actor...


----------



## Asher (Oct 10, 2003)

DRAMATIS PERSONAE

Producer and Director:
Kelludan Vierizi, male gnome Illusionist7: CR 7; Small Humanoid; HD 7d4+21; hp 39; Init +1; Spd 20ft.; AC 15; Atk: +3 melee (1d3+1, _dagger +2_); AL NE; SV Fort +6, Ref +4, Will +7; Str 8, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 17, Wis 12, Cha 12.

Skills and Feats: Scribe Scroll, Craft Wondrous Item, Craft Wand, Extend Spell, Spell Focus (illusion); Appraise +5, Concentration +10, Craft (alchemy) +10, Diplomacy +7, Knowledge (arcana) +10, Knowledge (sex) +8, Prowess +5, Sense Motive +6, Spellcraft +12

Proficiencies: Dirty Talk (seductive), Foreplay (erotic massage), Penetrative (frontal), Penetrative (rear)

Possessions: familiar (raven), _small dagger +2, ring of protection +1, bracers of armor +2, cloak of resistance +1, wand of delightful hardening_ (26chgs), 640gp, 6 gems (100gp ea)

Spells: Vierizi knows all erotic arcane spells in the Netbook up to 4th level, and a standard selection of wizard spells besides (with a focus on illusion spells)


Star performer:
Randall Biggerstaff, male human Brd3: CR 3; Medium Humanoid; HD 3d6+9; hp 21; Init +1; Spd 30ft.; AC 14; Atk:+4 melee (1d6+2, short sword) or +3 ranged (1d4, throwing knife); SQ bardsong, bardic knowledge; AL CN; SV Fort +6, Ref +4, Will +3; Str 14, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 14.

Skills and Feats: Massively Hung, Great Fortitude, Improved Endurance; Balance +7, Bluff +4, Concentration +9, Diplomacy +6, Knowledge (local) +5, Knowledge (sex) +5, Perform (acting) +8, Prowess +8, Tumble +3

Proficiencies: Foreplay (stroking), Masturbation (female), Oral Sex (cunnilingus), Penetrative (frontal), Penetrative (rear), Penetrative (riding)

Possessions: leather armor, lute, short sword, throwing knives (3), _potion of eagle's splendor_, 155gp, 3 gems (50gp ea)

Bard Spells Known: 0 -- Daze, Disrupt Conception, Light, Magic Fingers, Open/Close, Resistance; 1 -- Charm Person, Delightful Hardening, Hypnotism


Star performer:
Caela the Cunning, female human Brd3: CR 3; Medium Humanoid; HD 3d6+6; hp 18; Init +2; Spd 30ft.; AC 12; Atk: +2 melee (1d4, dagger) or +4 ranged (1d3, darts); SQ bardsong, bardic knowledge; AL CN; SV Fort +3, Ref +5, Will +4; Str 10, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 16.

Skills and Feats: Well Endowed, Sex Appeal, Skill Focus: Perform (acting); Balance +5, Bluff +9, Concentration +4, Diplomacy +6, Knowledge (local) +5, Knowledge (sex) +5, Perform (acting) +12, Prowess +9, Sense Motive +4, Ride +5

Proficiencies: Erotic Dance (striptease), Dirty Talk (seductive), Masturbation (male), Oral Sex (fellatio), Penetrative (frontal), Penetrative (riding)

Possessions: dagger, darts (4), lyre, 210gp, brooch (100gp)

Bard Spells Known: 0 -- Arousing Hands, Comeliness, Light, Mage Hand, Mending, Message; 1 -- Charm Person, Grease, Unseen Servant


Up and coming performer:
"Mad" Magda Maddox, female human Rog3: CR 3; Medium Humanoid; HD 3d6+6; hp 20; Init +3; Spd 30ft.; AC 16; Atk: +5 melee (1d3, whip); SQ ; AL NE; SV Fort +3, Ref +6, Will +1; Str 12, Dex 17, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 12.

Skills and Feats: Persuasive, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (whip), Weapon Finesse; Balance +6, Bluff +7, Diplomacy +5, Escape Artist +8, Handle Animal +3, Intimidate +11, Knowledge (local) 5, Knowledge (sex) 5, Perform (acting) +7, Sense Motive +6, Sleight of Hand +4, Tumble +4, Use Rope +9 (+11 to bind target)

Proficiencies: Domination, Bondage (ties), Dirty Talk (filthy), Toys (dildo), Oral Sex (fellatio), Penetrative (riding)

Possessions: black leather armor, whip, 50' silk rope, 80gp


----------



## Asher (Oct 10, 2003)

NEW MAGIC ITEMS

Salacious Simulacrum
Once per day on command, this small one-inch crystal cube projects a life-size illusory image of a sexual act.  The scene plays out for 5d4+10 minutes.  The simulacrum makes a Prowess check (mental) against every viewer each round until the viewer achieves a Horny condition. (This check is actually the actors' Perform check; roll d20 and add 1d6+4 to determine the check result.)  A second command word stops the illusion instantly.
Faint illusion; CL 5; Craft Wondrous Item, _major image_; Price 1000 gp


Improved Salacious Simulacrum
Once per day on command, this small one-inch crystal cube projects a life-size illusory image of a woman talking seductively and pleasuring herself.  The scene plays out for 5d4+10 minutes.  The simulacrum makes a Prowess check (mental) against every viewer each round until the viewer achieves a Horny condition. (This check is actually the actress' Perform check; roll d20 and add 1d6+4 to determine the check result.)
A viewer who willfully believes the illusion may interact with the woman as with a living sexual partner.  The simulacrum has a Prowess bonus of 1d6+4 and five random Proficiencies (at least three physical).
A second command word stops the illusion instantly.
Moderate illusion; CL 7; Craft Wondrous Item, _major image, shadow conjuration_; Price 2,500 gp


----------



## Asher (Oct 10, 2003)

Additional pestering:

I realize the core mechanics have long been finalized, and I should refrain from whining about the parts I don't like.  So I won't whine.  But I *will* propose a couple of variant rules (as in the 3.xe DMG, for example) that you might consider publishing.

*Variant Proficiencies Rule:* Some types of proficiencies are available as a group.  Chief among these are Penetrative proficiencies, of which many are mundane and likely to be familiar to most sexually active characters.  This variant rule allows a character to acquire all standard proficiencies of a given type using a single rank in Prowess.  Other proficiencies of that type must be purchased individually.

The definition of "standard" is left to the DM's discretion, as the concept will differ among various cultures (and races, perhaps).  In a generic setting, we suggest making the following techniques standard for their Proficiency types:

Foreplay: kissing, stroking
Penetrative: frontal, rear, riding
Toys: by basic shape/size (all dildoes/wands/cucumbers in one group, for example)
Bondage: all comfortable positions
Dirty Talk: all normal non-poetic talk (whether dirty or sweet)


*Variant Climax Rule:* Do not use the Ecstatic condition for normal (not magically assisted) climaxes.  Instead, raise the DC to remain Climaxed for each round in the extended Climax round as follows: +2 DC for females, +5 DC for males.  (Thus for females, round 1 of Climax is DC 20, round 2 is DC 22, round 3 is DC 24, etc.  For males, round 1 of Climax is DC 16, round 2 is DC 21, round 3 is DC 26, etc.)

Award 1 point of Gratification for each round spent Climaxed.  When a character is Fatigued or Exhausted, adjudicate any discrete orgasm consisting of two or more Climaxed rounds as an Ecstatic climax under the standard rules.


*Variant Prowess Skill Rule*: On any given round, a character may apply his or her ranks in Prowess in any of the following ways:

1. As a bonus to the character's Prowess check against a partner.

2. As a bonus to the character's Fort save to resist arousal. (This essentially gives characters the Improved Endurance feat for free.)

3. As a reduction of the character's own Arousal DC.  (This represents a sexually active character's familiarity with his or her own body and the ability to become aroused more easily if they wish.)

4. As a combination of any of the above.  Note that only base ranks in Prowess may be applied to options 2 and 3; bonuses from Charisma or other sources can only be applied to option 1.

Given a fairly low-to-medium-sex setting in which characters purchase few ranks in Prowess (5 or less), this variant rule provides a little more bang for the buck.


----------



## Erila of Sune (Oct 12, 2003)

> Erotic Enslavement clarification...
> 
> Is this like a thrall? Can you have only one at a given time?




I would say not.  The spell has a pretty nasty casting requirement (I don't see any good way to keep someone ecstatic for an hour, or to get them there at a precise moment.)   Using it would probably effectively require a major miscelaneous item as the focus.

Which gives me an idea.

_Throne of Pleasure(Lesser):_  This item can appear as anything from a true throne to a torture rack, but it must be constructed from precious metals valued at no less than 50,000 GP and two or more gems valued at no less than 5,000 GP each.  Lesser Thrones must be keyed to a specific type and gender.  The most commonly encountered variation appears as a throne with a large, phallic object between where the legs are obviously meant to be placed, with restraints placed about the ankles and the arm-rests, keyed to humanoid females.  When the restraints on any given throne are locked into place, the subject is subjected to a physical arousal check each round.  The Throne has a Sexual Prowess bonus of +25 on those it is keyed to affect, but no bonus against other creatures.  This is a Medium Wondrous item.

_Throne of Pleasure(Greater)_:  As the above, but the prices for the construction are doubled.  Those whom the item is keyed to must make an Arousal check every round they view the device in or become horny, then lustful.  If lustful, they must make a Will save (DC 15) every round to resist the urge to strip and strap into the device.  The Throne's Prowess bonus is +40 to keyed individuals, and +30 to all others who are placed in it with the restraints closed.  Finally, an ecstatic character remains so, without suffering physical harm, while strapped into the device.


Feel free to edit the above as you see fit.


----------



## Merior (Oct 30, 2003)

I hesitate to edit you version, but this is my attempt at a clearer and 'tweaked' description with some details added. Oh, and an item of my own with some more indirect carnal uses.


*Throne of Pleasure, Lesser:* This item can appear as anything from a true throne to a torture rack, but is always intended for a being to be placed on or in and includes suitable restraints. Each item of this type is keyed to a specific type and gender when created.

When the restraints on any given _lesser throne of pleasure_are locked into place around a being of the type it is keyed to, the victim is subjected to a physical arousal check each extended round. For purposed of this check the throne makes Prowess checks with a total bonus of +25.

The most common version and is keyed to humanoid females and appears as a heavy throne with a large, phallic object between where the legs are obviously meant to be placed, with manacles placed about the ankles and the arm rests.

Moderate evocation; CL: 10th; Craft Wonderous Item, _induce orgasm_; Price: 20,000 gp; Weight: 500 lbs.


*Throne of Pleasure, Greater:*

This item functions and appears as a _lesser throne of pleasure_ with the following exceptions:

The _greater throne of pleasure_ normally makes its Prowess check at a total bonus of  +40, but will functions against any character of either the correct gender or type placed within it using a +30 total bonus. Any character who becomes ecstatic due to the item's checks remains in that state without any physical harm from it until released.

The first time a keyed being views a _greater throne of pleasure_, and for each full minute thereafter it is within their view, a Will save (DC 14) is required. If failed, they become horny and will take the first reasonable opportunity which does not run counter to their alignment to place their self, or to be placed, within the device.

Strong evocation; CL: 14th; Craft Wonderous Item, _endurance, obsession, rapture_; Price: 70,000 gp; Weight: 500 lbs.


*Ring of Souls Entwined:*

This pair of gold rings, decorated with two hearts entwined, allows the wearers to temporarily exchange bodies if both are willing. This effect functions only when each is worn by seperate beings within 200 feet of each other and should be treated as though each wearer had successfully possessed the other's body using _magic jar_.

The wearers can remain exchanged for an indefinate duration, but revert to their normal bodies if either the ring is removed, the wearers move more than 200 feet apart, or upon command.

Strong necromancy; CL 12th; Forge Ring, _magic jar_; Price 54,000 for a matched pair.


----------



## Erila of Sune (Oct 30, 2003)

The edited Thrones look good, although I think the following lines should be added:

Lesser Throne:  These items are commonly commissioned by royalty and nobility for the purposes of keeping their concubines docile and satisfied when they are unable to attend them.  It's quite effective, as these concubines become so addicted to the pleasures of the flesh that they will perform much more eagerly than normal.  (If a class is devoted to turning people into concubines, allow it to add a bonus to that class's efforts.)  Others keep it around for personal entertainment.

Greater Throne:  These are only found in the most base and debauch of slave-houses.  They are a vital component in the casting of the _Erotic Enslavement_ spell for many wizards who can't be bothered with the specifics of the carnal arts.


----------



## The Lone Badger (Nov 6, 2003)

Wrote this and thought I'd post it. Feel free to include it or not as you like, and to edit it for clarity, punctuation, consistency with other material or any other reason.



> *Inter-species Relationships*
> 
> *Humans*
> Many humans have an attitude of 'will try anything once', and among the vast diversity of humans you will find at least one with a fetish for almost anything. Whilst most humans look down on those who couple outside the species, there are nevertheless a considerable number of secret or open relationships with others. Given the fertility of humans, they are represented in a large number of cross-breeds.
> ...


----------



## andersonz (Nov 26, 2003)

In Command Plants, it is noted that the sexual ability of the ravishing
foliage is half of the caster's level. 

"Since its an eighth level druid spell, the caster would have to be at
least 15th level, which would be a pleasure check skill of 8 (rounded
up). "

What does this pleasure check skill refer to? Sexual Prowess?

Trying to write an example to clear my own head on the the rules. I'm confused! ^_^


----------



## Knight-of-Roses (Dec 9, 2003)

Been missing seeing work done on this, so what's up?  Where has everyone gone?


----------



## Loren Pechtel (Dec 9, 2003)

Well, I was gone for a month, since I got back there hasn't been anything I wanted to say.


----------



## Sorn (Dec 9, 2003)

Still here... just busy at work... I am kinda waiting on some official word from DbS and VVrayven.


----------



## andersonz (Dec 13, 2003)

Its been quite awhile since I've sen activity either; though, if anyone is interested, I've been using the rules to create a CRPG text game based on it, mostly inspired by some of the ideas that I saw in the GUCK. Hopefully it'll integrate well.


----------



## Death By Surfeit (Dec 15, 2003)

*comes up gasping for air*

My greatest and most sincere apologies, everyone, for being absent for the past month or so. My hard drive decided to spontaneously unformat itself, with somewhat predictable consequences. I have lost my personal copy of the GUCK, the spell lists I was working on, and, well, everything else. I've just received respite from my internet cold-turkey as we try to sort everything out, and I thought I'd speak to you all first.

I haven't had an opportunity to go over everything in detail yet, but it looks like you've all been keeping busy in my abscence - and you have my most heartfelt thanks in that regard. Once I've regathered my materials I'll set about a writeup of the brilliant work done; it's the least I can do by way of thanks.

I'm afraid I haven't heard from VVrayven, though; are you still out there, oh Mistress of Spells?

Anyways, with such fantastic contributions on board I look forward to us all knuckling down and running that last stretch to finish the GUCK. More postage soon!

DbS


----------



## Loren Pechtel (Dec 16, 2003)

Death By Surfeit said:
			
		

> *comes up gasping for air*
> 
> My greatest and most sincere apologies, everyone, for being absent for the past month or so. My hard drive decided to spontaneously unformat itself, with somewhat predictable consequences. I have lost my personal copy of the GUCK, the spell lists I was working on, and, well, everything else. I've just received respite from my internet cold-turkey as we try to sort everything out, and I thought I'd speak to you all first.




    !!!!

    The machine I normally use to post here suffered even worse--the drive is no longer readable at all.  It wasn't responsible for my absence, though--it happened hours before we left to visit her folks anyway.

     Is this thread perhaps dangerous?


----------



## p0cky (Dec 29, 2003)

*Tentacle?*

I can not seach due to the search thing being for Community Supporters, so I will just post.

Has anyone made up a quick Tentacle template and/or Tentacle monsters for the Tentacle Master prestige class. One person in one of my campains wants to become this PrC but in the GUCK, there is no Tentacle monster or template (that part is not done).
email: loser7punk at cox dot net


----------



## p0cky (Dec 29, 2003)

*Tentacle?*

I can not seach due to the search thing being for Community Supporters, so I will just post.

Has anyone made up a quick Tentacle template and/or Tentacle monsters for the Tentacle Master prestige class. One person in one of my campains wants to become this PrC but in the GUCK, there is no Tentacle monster or template (that part is not done).
email: loser7punk at cox dot net


----------



## p0cky (Dec 29, 2003)

*Tentacle?*

I can not seach due to the search thing being for Community Supporters, so I will just post.

Has anyone made up a quick Tentacle template and/or Tentacle monsters for the Tentacle Master prestige class. One person in one of my campains wants to become this PrC but in the GUCK, there is no Tentacle monster or template (that part is not done).
email: loser7punk at cox dot net


----------



## Erila of Sune (Jan 14, 2004)

All right, since no one else is willing to field this one (And I'm not sure I blame them) I'll take care of it.

The short answer is that the Tentacle Master has been dropped from the GUCK for flavor reasons.  While there's a remote (at this point) possibility of a supplement where the class might make a comeback, currently there's no support, official or unofficial, for anything related to it.  If you really want to come up with something on your own, that's fine, but it's doubtful it will be accepted at this time for official inclusion.


----------



## VVrayven (Jan 15, 2004)

Death By Surfeit said:
			
		

> I'm afraid I haven't heard from VVrayven, though; are you still out there, oh Mistress of Spells?
> DbS




I return. <sly smile> After all, when someone invokes me by name I must appear.  Work is hell. Sometimes I miss college. I see my spell list has gone over well. Dbs, can you use the copy on the boards, or do you need me to send you a new one? Well, despite being busy, I'd hate one of the mothers to not be there for her child. What needs a tinkering?



> All right, since no one else is willing to field this one (And I'm not sure I blame them) I'll take care of it.




I feel the same as you. Any kind of a supplement is a remote possibility at this point unless I find more time. However, I'll be willing to chat with anyone of is interested in my wealth of former ideas. None of these, nor much of the NC items at all will be present in the GUCK however.


----------



## Erila of Sune (Jan 17, 2004)

> I return. <sly smile> After all, when someone invokes me by name I must appear. Work is hell. Sometimes I miss college. I see my spell list has gone over well. Dbs, can you use the copy on the boards, or do you need me to send you a new one? Well, despite being busy, I'd hate one of the mothers to not be there for her child. What needs a tinkering?




Well, A few tweaks were made to your spells (some by me) and I guess you should probably review them and give your okay.  I don't know where the others have gone, yet, since interest seems to have wavered.  Maybe we should Email some of them to find out what's going on?


----------



## VVrayven (Jan 20, 2004)

Hello everyone. I was wondering how the fire seemed to burn out in this thread... I have seen how mine is wavering however. Have any of you boys seen the Book of Erotic Fantasy? I will say it is worth the buy. It is elegant, well thought out, very complete, and very long. While it dosen't have our long and well thought out hard focus mechanics, in its place, it has a very good and easy system. It also handles subject matter in a graceful manner.

I fear this book has one upped our GUCK project. Everything we have slaved over is present in this work and of high quality. I don't know if this spells doom for us, I know some devoted souls have continued to ponder our past work and wonder at it. I'll wait for the opinion of the creators at large.

I will continue to give my best here when it is asked, but DbS is the head of the project. I feel both joy and sorrow at this. Joy that a quality product has been made and is in offical print with wonderful pictures, and sorrow at the fact that I spent hours on a project that earned me titles such as Java Girl and Mistress of Spells that is now dwindling in spirit.

<<hugs to all>> I'll still be around regardless.


----------



## Bastoche (Jan 21, 2004)

As silent as I have been lately, my hearth is with the guck. It's free and I've taken of part of it. It really suits my needs. From the previous comments I've heard of the BOEF, I have the feeling that is more focused on some precise topics while guck is more general. That being said, I haven't looked at the BOEF so I don't quite know what I'm talking about...


----------



## Asher (Jan 21, 2004)

After perusing the BoEF info on the Valar website, I'm inclined to agree with VVrayven.  The primary good points about the BoEF, as I see it, are:

* It has an extremely simple mechanic for resolving sexual encounters, which is good for mainstream campaigns.

* It has complete info on races, classes, spells, skills, feats and items.


The primary good points about the GUCK -- again IMO -- are:

* It's *free.*

* It *can* have complete info of the sort the BoEF boasts, *if we keep working on it.*


One thing I think the GUCK could really use is a complete and polished Soft Focus rules set.  After that, the priority job is spells, then everything else: races, feats, classes, items, etc.  I'll be happy to keep working on this thing if others will do so as well.


----------



## Alzrius (Jan 22, 2004)

Since everyone has apparently begun to regroup, I just wanted to bring my own salutations to the fore. I regret that I was absent so long, but that's what happens when real life intrudes.

In a lighter note, I just received a very complimentary email from someone who had been perusing the GUCK website. We're definately reaching some of the people out there! I've reproduced it as it was sent to me below, since the credit belongs to everyone who worked on this:



> Hallo,
> 
> Let me start by saying I am very impressed by the GUCK d20 conversion.  The original was kind of more silly than not, but I always thought there was some great material there.  The new one is fabulous – inclusive in scope, professional in design and presentation, and well thought out in content.  Kudos all around.
> 
> ...




The spells that were included were attached in a Word document. I've been trying to post it here as an attachment to this message, but my browser is refusing to cooperate, so I'll try back again soon. Most of them seemed to be thematic of existing spells with the Kiss range included. Some seemed overpowered, but a few were quite interesting. I'll post back later to dissect them in more detail.


----------



## Alzrius (Jan 22, 2004)

Having been repeatedly foiled in attaching this as a document, I've simply cut and pasted the document that was included in the aforementioned email.



> KISS SPELLS
> It occurs to me that there might be some spells that are, by default, ranged “kiss,” as per the Smooch Spell Feat.  These have the descriptor Kiss Spell, and are collectively considered a special category of spells.  Spells that have been memorized with the Smooch Spell Feat are also considered Kiss Spells.
> 
> FEATS
> ...


----------



## Reshana (Feb 17, 2004)

This is such a great project... I remember using the original back in the day of 2nd Edition. I know you are currently working on rewriting it for the d20 system, and I was wondering if you would be interested in a submission for a new item that we devised in a campaign, or if you simply wish to focus on the rewrite of what you already have.


----------



## Sorn (Feb 17, 2004)

*gets a big stick and starts hitting all the piles of work starting gang up on him* Argh... work got me firmly in its grasp, but I do occassionally swing by and see what's going on here. 

Anyway, I do have a copy of BoEM, and I agree wholeheartedly with our Mistress of Spells. It's a great book, but we still have our niche (and yes, our project is free...)

I am certainly still on board as far as final proofread and layout goes. Other than that, well, I'll have to see what I can do with the limited time I have. Only time will tell. 

One thing though is that we really need to focus on getting the remaining sections done. Squabbling over spell details isn't going to get us any closer to finishing up. If you look at it, there isn't all that much left to do, and once that's all done, we can flesh out some of the sparser sections. That'll get us GUCK v1.0

After we have that, then's the time to go through more spells, additional PrC's, etc. using web-enhancements or revisions in the base volume. 



			
				Reshana said:
			
		

> This is such a great project... I remember using the original back in the day of 2nd Edition. I know you are currently working on rewriting it for the d20 system, and I was wondering if you would be interested in a submission for a new item that we devised in a campaign, or if you simply wish to focus on the rewrite of what you already have.




Submit, submit and oh, submit. We are way past a rewrite of the original material, so the more new stuff, the better. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Erila of Sune (Feb 17, 2004)

Okay, I know Sorn said no squabbling over spell details, but I think the new ones need to be gone over, and I'll do that now.

First:  No new "Kiss" spells.  We're using a feat(Or two) to handle that variation.  This is how we've chosen to handle it, and the express purpose is to avoid confusion.

All right, that said I'll throw out my comments

Many of the spells that remain after throwing out the 'kiss' variants are simply too powerful.  Second level is too much to cause people to fly into a berserk rage (even potentially) and the degree of protection afforded by the flame spells also seems out of proportion to their level.  Our Raven's spell's seem to have been made with the philosophy that being fundamentally sexual has no effect on a spell's power level.

Slave's Contract:  This one is actually fairly interesting, though.  It /does/ fill a niche, although it might be better to do it as a magical item and/or series of magical items.

_Slave Contract:_  These magical items come in three forms.  The normal _Contract_ is limited to functioning for one year from the date signed, a _Greater Slave Contract_ may function for up to five years, and a _True Slave Contract_ functions until the conditions specified are fulfilled, or life.

Regardless of the level, all such _contracts_ have certain basic similiarities.  Each one must specify at least one duty for one signitary to perform, and that person must recieve at least reward specified from another signitary.  By the same token, penalties for failure to comply must be written into the contract at the time of signing, and may duplicate any spell effect up to third level with a single target.  These penalties are magically carried out on either party in the event of failure.

The _Greater Contract_ differs slightly.  While it may be used in the manner of a normal _contract_ the specified reward can also be in the form of a spell effect placed upon the 'slave' signatory.  Either spell effect, or both, may be of up to fifth level.

A _True Slave's Contract_ is a rare device indeed, and considered illegal in many lawful societies.  This is because, in addition to allowing up to seventh level spell effects, the 'slave' who signed the contract immediately falls under the effects of a powerful _Suggestion_ that makes her seem happy and eager to fulfil the terms of the contract.  Since someone might be influenced via magic or coercion into signing, it is often impossible to prove whether or not the signee was willing at the time of signing to do so once this form has been signed.

In all cases, destruction of the [i[contract[/i] ends its' magic.




Well, ideas on the above?  Also, I think it may be time to move into the re-write and review of the PrCs in general.  Who was responsible for that?  (If that person isn't around, I'll do it.


----------



## Reshana (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks for responding. 
This item was concieved during 2nd Edition play, but it could easily be altered to fit a 3rd Edition campaign. Also, my character never fully explored the capabilites of it, so you can pump it up or tone it down if you feel it to be overpowering. 




Reshana's Bag of Pleasure

Reshana created this bag out of irritation when she found it difficult to find partners and appropriate places to indulge herself while out on the road. Unfortunately it backfired somewhat, and is considered to be a semi cursed item, and is not something anyone of good alignment would use willingly.

Reshana's bag resembles an ordinary backpack/traveling bag that a normal adventurer would carry. But inside the bag is an interdimensional space similar to that in a Bag of Holding or a Portable Hole (all restrictions for putting one inside the other would apply). Upon entering Reshana's bag, you see a large main room full of pillows and bedding, rather like a harem room. In the middle of the room an exceptionally large cushion covers a hot tub/bath tub for bathing and frolicking. Off to the side against a wall is a cabinet full of jewelry, fine erotic clothing, sensual toys, oils, etc (these CANNOT be taken out of the Bag as they are part of it, same goes for the bedding and such). Against the other 3 walls are a large number of mostly empty shelves, floor to ceiling. Reshana's original plan called for the shelves to be filled with figurines similar to the Figurine Of The Willing WonTon (seen in the original Guide). 

Depending on who has owned the bag previously, there may or may not be a number of figurines on the shelves. They will resemble people of all races and types if they are present. The bag is cursed in that, if the owner sees a person on the street that they find attractive and wish to have sex with, they must roll a Wisdom check (2nd Ed). If they fail, the person ends up as a figurine within the bag, unless the owner makes a direct attempt to seduce and bed the victim. The bag has no effect on persons the owner has already bedded, so if they realize the bag is beginning to activate they may flirt with the person, woo them, seduce them, and if they are successful, the Bag's attempt to imprison them will be negated. Once the victim is inside the bag they are transformed into a figurine until the owner removes them from the shelf. Once awakened, the bag casts a charm person/love spell upon the captured individual who will then wish to please the owner of the bag. 

Reshana was quite horrified by this development and tried to destroy the bag, but it IS a cursed item. So far she has been able to free 2 people that she inadvertently caught by bringing their figurines outside the bag, casting a Dispell Magic and making a Wis check (2nd Ed). She has averted the capture of several others by successfully seducing them. 

It is unknown to me (the player) whether the owner can choose to fail a Wisdom check and Reshana never tried to do so. It is also unknown to me as to whether a saving throw on the part of the victim is required, as my DM always used the bag as a plot device to get Reshana in trouble(possible saving throws for inprisonment and for the charm spell after the capture may apply). She feels very badly about the people still caught in the bag (but true to her chaotic nature she does disport herself with them... at least she can make the best of the situation). Reshana is currently on the run from mutiple kingdom governments as she is suspected in the disappearance of several high ranking nobles. 

This is probably considered a very powerful item, DMs may tweak the bag to better fit the campaign and levy harsh consequences on the owner for its use.  Fee free to revise the bag and how it works as you see fit to avoid abuse, or pump it up for evil minded campaigns.


----------



## Sorn (Feb 18, 2004)

> Okay, I know Sorn said no squabbling over spell details, but I think the new ones need to be gone over, and I'll do that now.




And you are right... it needs to be done... I'd just like to avoid lengthy discussions on very small details that don't really go anywhere. 

Reshana, looks very good! I like it. We'll need to come up with some 3.0 rules to replace the Wisdom checks, but that shouldn't be all that hard.


----------



## Erila of Sune (Feb 18, 2004)

For Reshana's item, I think a Will Save of a DC equal to 17 + the caster level of the item is suitable for the Wisdom checks.  The requirements to INTENTIONALLY craft such a thing should probably include Suggestion, Sex Slave, and probably some form of Leomund's Tiny Hut, in addition to the requirements for a bag of holding.

 Reshana:  It might help if you ask you DM to post his version of the item here.


----------



## Ender7 (Feb 19, 2004)

Does anybody have links to the old threads on guck?  It would be nice to look at some of the old ideas.


----------



## Reshana (Feb 19, 2004)

I talked to my DM (hehe I'm married to him, he's quite tickled that I submitted this item), he says that yes the owner may choose to fail the Wis check. 

There is no saving throw for the victim to avoid capture, similar to teleport spells, you don't have the option to save. 

He also said that once in the bag, the person is in an extra dimensional area that is completely under the owner's control and as such he treats it as if they were transported to another plane that the owner is the overlord of (I thought it was only Ravenloft realms that worked that way, but apparently planes and certain other extra dimensional spaces do also). So they do not get a saving throw for the charm. He says also that if the owner is a caster, any spells that they cast within the bag on another person/entity do not get a save because of this.

Everything else is as stated in my description.


----------



## Xeriar (Feb 19, 2004)

Reshana said:
			
		

> There is no saving throw for the victim to avoid capture, similar to teleport spells, you don't have the option to save.




Teleport spells do not function on unwilling subjects.


----------



## Erila of Sune (Feb 19, 2004)

Xeriar is right on the teleport thing. I would suggest that the one to be captured (Who, in other campaigns, might well be a PC!) recieve a Will save vs. a mind altering effect to resist being charmed, and if the charm succeeds they automatically succumb to the teleport (Since they now desire to have it function, thanks to the charm.) Of course, the subject could succeed at the charm, then also decide to allow themselves to be teleported willingly, but I guess we'll burn that bridge when we come to it.


----------



## Reshana (Feb 20, 2004)

Planar teleports too? I thought there were cases where you could make an unscheduled trip to the Astral Plane and Ravensloft etc. that did not require a save. But its fine if you want to put a save there, as I said at the beginning you can make alterations to suit for distribution in the GUCK.   What works in my husband's campaign would not necessarily work in most other campaigns, and you have to make sure all the rules and such are laid out and worked out to avoid abuse. Pus I'm still mostly a 2nd player, I'm not sure what changes may or may not have been made to the teleport spells in 3rd, I'll snag my 2nd and 3rd Ed books tonight and check. 


EDIT: Just checked in both Player's Handbooks, in 2nd edition there is no save to teleport, willing or unwilling, while in 3rd edition there is. Now I'm not confused hehe, thought I was losing my mind. So all we're dealing with is a revisement... teleports require a save in 3rd, so a save is rolled when the bag activates.

I like that idea Erila , make it a save vs charm instead of a save for the teleport, and maybe make the charm effect persist once they are in the bag? So instead of there being 2  possible saves there is just one, the original charm. And I never thought of someone WANTING to go in willingly but it could happen.  Many times Reshana doesn't catch the bag as it activates, and doesn't know she's made a capture until she goes in and sees a new figure on the shelf. 

As to whether save would still apply once they are in the bag, I'm not sure how being in a different plane controlled by someone else affects saves in 3rd edition, (and I can't find it in the Player's Handbook or the DMG) so I'll leave that up to you guys.


----------



## Erila of Sune (Feb 20, 2004)

I think we're getting down to an issue of how the item has to work.  While some PCs may end up owning it, we have to assume a fair number will also end up on the other end.  The fewer rolls, the better, so I think it's probably best to leave the charm and teleport in the same save.  You succeed, nothing happens (Although it might be recurring, either until seduced or caught).  If you fail, you're in the bag and under the influence of the power, fully.  It eliminates the in-between.


----------



## Reshana (Feb 20, 2004)

LOL yeah, what you said.  Was editing my post to that as you were posting.
Just the first save against the charm,and once you're charmed the bag's got you, it teleports you and the charm stays until you are somehow freed from the bag.


----------



## Erila of Sune (Feb 20, 2004)

Okay, another quick question:  What's to stop someone from just putting this accursed thing somewhere 'safe' (For example, in some undead thing's treasure hoard, since he has no use for it) and then being rid of the curse that way?


----------



## Reshana (Feb 20, 2004)

Hmmm, very good question....  so I asked my DM about it. The insidious thing about this bag is you CAN get rid of it, if, in your heart of hearts, want to be rid of it. But because Reshana subconsciously greatly enjoys having the bag, and having fun with it, she can't get rid of it no matter how much her conscience plagues her, until she truly no longer wishes to have what the bag gives her.
Reshana HAS made efforts to be rid of it, the bag just keeps showing up amongst her belongings.  So I guess it would be a DM call, he'd have to quiz the player and if the player expressed any thought to the effect of  "it would be neat if it wasn't so immoral..."  the bag is stuck with them like glue. Some DM's may not even have to ask their players, if they know them well enough.  So I suppose it would require a quest to purify your impure thoughts... or something, I'm not sure.


----------



## Erila of Sune (Feb 20, 2004)

Kinda makes one wonder what would happen to an owner who thinks "I wish I knew what it felt like to be in there?" or something.  _*Grins evilly at her players*_  So, I would say we're looking at something requiring at least a 13th level caster, based on the requirements above.  Also, since it's cursed, but potentially highly useful I think we'll need to treat it as a normal item, not an actual cursed one.


----------



## Reshana (Feb 20, 2004)

Aye, its really only cursed if your conscience bothers you. My DM has referred to is as cursed, but it doesn't really fall under the qualifications for a truly cursed item. To a character that has no compuctions about using Sex Slave or Erotic Enslavement, this is only one step up, and even provides a nice safe place to play in! On the other hand, a chaste good hearted Paladin with secret lusts that he/she never gives in to would have a great deal of grief with this item. 

So, for creation it would require at least a 13th level caster, but I would imagine you could possibly find one that was previously owned. Do you think we will need to create tables for figurines likely to be already present in a found bag? Perhaps something like, you roll to see how many owners it has had. Then, based on the number of previous owners you determine how many figurines would already be in the bag. Then you roll on a racial chart and a gender chart for each figurine. (I hope I'm not getting to complicated here.   )

 For reference, Reshana has been played for about 4 years game time, she's had the bag for about 2 years. There have been a total of 16 captures, 2 of which were freed, making the bag have a total of 14 figures. There have also been many succesful Wisdom checks and capture avoids through seduction. The population in the bag is as follows-

Male Human Knight
Female Human Thief
Female Centaur (0 level)
Male High Elf (0 level)
Male Dark Elf (0 level)
Male Human Lawgiver (city constabulary)
Female Human Lawgiver (city constabulary)
Male Human Street Urchin (age 16)
Female High Elf (0 level)
Female Dark Elf Jester
Male Human Monk (Oriental Adventures)
Male Human Samurai (Oriental Adventures)
Female Chosen (DM created race, attractive by normal standards)
Female Dark Chosen (DM created race, attractive by normal standards)

Assuming that a bag with multiple owners would have different tastes, all sorts of races and genders could be in a previously owned bag (mmm mmm orcs  ).


----------



## Erila of Sune (Feb 20, 2004)

Well, the 13th level thing is really only necessary for its' stat-block.   Generally something like 'previous captures' would be left up to the DM.

 Ooh!  Ooh!  Another evil thought:  Narcissim. 

 If you want, we could move this to email to hack out the details.  One item's a little much to be taking up massive amounts of space on the actual board for.


----------



## Sorn (Feb 20, 2004)

Quick note on the bag when found... I think lengthy tables wouldn't be a good idea. Not only do they take up a lot of room, but if the DM decides to add this to a treasure pile, she already has some ideas for potential candidates. So, instead, how about a simple "Roll 1dx for the number of previous owners and populate the bag accordingly."


----------



## Reshana (Feb 20, 2004)

"If you want, we could move this to email to hack out the details. One item's a little much to be taking up massive amounts of space on the actual board for."

Surely, you can drop me an email at misha_mcbride@yahoo.com so we can get this hammered out.


----------



## Erila of Sune (Feb 23, 2004)

*We now PROUDLY PRESENT!*

Reshana's bag resembles an ordinary backpack/traveling bag that a normal adventurer would carry. But inside the bag is an interdimensional space similar to that in a Bag of Holding or a Portable Hole (Treat as such for all normal purposes.). Upon entering Reshana's bag, you see a large main room full of pillows and bedding, rather like a harem room. In the middle of the room an exceptionally large cushion covers a hot tub/bath tub for bathing and frolicking. Off to the side against a wall is a cabinet full of jewelry, fine erotic clothing, sensual toys, oils, etc. None of these may be removed.  Against the other 3 walls are a large number of mostly empty shelves, floor to ceiling. Reshana's original plan called for the shelves to be filled with figurines similar to the Figurines of Wondrous Power, save that they depict lovely humanoids of various genders, depending on who has owned the bag previously.

 The owner of this insidous bag will not notice anything amiss with it immediately. Instead, when the owner sees a stranger that they find attractive and wish to have sex with, they must roll a Will Save (DC 25), which the owner may choose to fail. If they fail, the curse activates. Unless the owner successfully seduces and beds the victim within 24 hours, the victim must make a second Will Save (DC25) or become a Figurine attached to the Bag. These Figurines are automatically loyal and eager to please their new owner, and will even state they entered the bag willingly if asked, since they will believe they did so.  During normal use the bag's entrance normally remains open, providing plenty of air to the inhabitants while someone is in there. If the bag is closed from the outside, those within cannot open it by any means. If kept this way for more than 24 hours, they must make a Will Save, as above, or become Figurines. If this would include the Owner, the bag bonds to a new owner at this time.


 The bag has no effect on persons the owner has already bedded, so if they realize the bag is beginning to activate they may flirt with the person, woo them, seduce them, and if they are successful, the Bag's attempt to imprison them will be negated. 

 The bag will only depart an owner who truly desires to be rid of it, although this is up to the GM. Even a Good person who abhors the bag's methods but enjoys the fruits provided cannot be rid of it by any means short of a Wish or Miracle, or death. If the Bag is stolen,the owner will become geased, doing anything and everything to get it back. It will not function for the person who stole it properly.

 Strong Enchantment, Transmutation; CL: 13th; Craft Wonderous Item, 
 Beguile Person, Suggestion, Leomund's Tiny Hut, Sex Slave; Price: 50,
 000 gp; Weight: 1 lbs.


----------



## Reshana (Feb 23, 2004)

Whooohooo!
Much thanks to Erila for her help with this. 
I hope you guys enjoy it.


----------



## Erila of Sune (Feb 23, 2004)

All right.  I think it's time we took some sort of vote or something on finalizing Spells.  If we don't, all of the discussion points that follow are kind of mute.  

 Also, we need to decide which section we're going to be focusing on next.  While there seems to be some discussion of magical items going on, PrCs also need a serious going-over, and there's still a need to decide on whether or not to drop some of the other sections.  I believe there was some discussion around the NC notes, which is a fairly serious topic, as well as the part about how to use sex in a campaign.


----------



## sledged (Mar 3, 2004)

*On the Subject of Gender and Sexual Alignment*

Is there anything in the works for rules concerning hermaphroditic, asexual, and genderless characters?


----------



## Erila of Sune (Mar 3, 2004)

sledged said:
			
		

> Is there anything in the works for rules concerning hermaphroditic, asexual, and genderless characters?



  Short answer:  No.

 Long answer: Asexual/genderless characters are just plain outside the scope of the rules we've written up. Hermaphroditic should be treated as whichever gender is more favorable under the circumstances. Simple, isn't it?

 If you have a situation where a creature wishes to have sex with something despite being asexual, I suppose it would make prowess rolls as normal, but it recieves no gratification from the act.


----------



## nightbluemage (Mar 26, 2004)

*Wow....*

Well I have used the 2nd Ed Version, ages ago.... And let me say thanks for the wonderful conversion you people have done and are still doing. 

I was about to post something about the Reshana's bag, but then I reread the discription and never mind.


----------



## Erila of Sune (Mar 27, 2004)

Oh, go ahead and post.  I'm always open to crticism.


----------



## Xeriar (Apr 15, 2004)

The spells are fine to me.

It seems the page hasn't been updated in awhile :-/

What next?  Hmmmm...


----------



## Raven Crowking (May 31, 2004)

Is there a complete file for this somewhere?

RC


----------



## p0cky (Jun 6, 2004)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> Is there a complete file for this somewhere?
> 
> RC




Of the GUCK? Check on the GUCK website where there is the old version and the new "Sometimes unpdating once a year" version.


----------



## Sorn (Jun 11, 2004)

p0cky said:
			
		

> Of the GUCK? Check on the GUCK website where there is the old version and the new "Sometimes unpdating once a year" version.




Well, we aren't done, and people seem to have wandered off. We really need to get back on track here and make a final push to get it done. 

AS for the site, it's not that I don't want to update it, it's that I don't have anything to update it with. Give me finished stuff, and it'll be on there asap!


----------



## p0cky (Jun 12, 2004)

Sorn said:
			
		

> Well, we aren't done, and people seem to have wandered off. We really need to get back on track here and make a final push to get it done.
> 
> AS for the site, it's not that I don't want to update it, it's that I don't have anything to update it with. Give me finished stuff, and it'll be on there asap!




Oh, so people are still alive? XD
So, what still needs to be done? I have a free summer and a few online games that are ran using this that might be willing to test a few things. I have been in love with the project ever sense I first saw it late December of last year. (I guess that makes me new still, huh?)


----------



## Knight-of-Roses (Jun 14, 2004)

I am interested in seeing this project finished too.  I would be delighted to help on revising the PrCs and anything else mechanical.  (No, not those, get your mind out of the gutter.)  That is, anything to do with game mechanics.

What is still in the queue to be worked on?


----------



## Sorn (Jun 14, 2004)

Knight-of-Roses said:
			
		

> I am interested in seeing this project finished too.  I would be delighted to help on revising the PrCs and anything else mechanical.  (No, not those, get your mind out of the gutter.)  That is, anything to do with game mechanics.
> 
> What is still in the queue to be worked on?




PrC's is a good place to start... Magic Items are in the queue... and a bunch of smaller stuff. I am about to head to the airport for a business trip, so I'll get a definite list together when I get back.


----------



## Knight-of-Roses (Jun 15, 2004)

Sorn said:
			
		

> PrC's is a good place to start...



How dark are we willing to go on the PrC classes?  

I ask as a really abhorrent idea came to me on the bus today.  I'll just put up the name without details for now as it pretty much spells out the evil of the idea: Soul Raper.

If you wish to avoid it, I entirely understand.


----------



## p0cky (Jun 15, 2004)

So with the PrC's, are we making new ones, updating the ones from the old GUCK or both?

Maybe there should be a "vile" section that is more Vile than the Book of Vile Darkness, but still falls in line with the GUCK?


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jun 16, 2004)

p0cky said:
			
		

> So with the PrC's, are we making new ones, updating the ones from the old GUCK or both?
> 
> Maybe there should be a "vile" section that is more Vile than the Book of Vile Darkness, but still falls in line with the GUCK?




Frankly, while I found that the BOVD had some neat _mechanics_, I thought that the _uses_ they put those mechanics to were less inspired.  Luckily, I brought my own.


----------



## Loren Pechtel (Jun 16, 2004)

Knight-of-Roses said:
			
		

> How dark are we willing to go on the PrC classes?
> 
> I ask as a really abhorrent idea came to me on the bus today.  I'll just put up the name without details for now as it pretty much spells out the evil of the idea: Soul Raper.
> 
> If you wish to avoid it, I entirely understand.




        Why do I keep wanting to read that with two p's?


----------



## Knight-of-Roses (Jun 16, 2004)

Loren Pechtel said:
			
		

> Why do I keep wanting to read that with two p's?



'Cause you are a bad, bad person.

But that is an interesting point raised, do we want to have a really dark section of the GUCK?  Or should that be a seperate document, like the suggested Hentai one?


----------



## p0cky (Jun 16, 2004)

Well, it is the Guide to <b>Unlawful Carnal</b> Knoweldge. BoVD is very unlawful (in many places) and could easily be made into Carnal with just a few changes. It might be a good idea to have it as a seperate chapter, not sure about that one but I think it would be an intresting thing to have. I would love to help work on it.


----------



## Loren Pechtel (Jun 17, 2004)

Knight-of-Roses said:
			
		

> 'Cause you are a bad, bad person.




      ?????

      For some reason I keep reading it as "rapper" instead of "raper"--how does that make me a bad person?  Is rap music worse than rape???


----------



## Knight-of-Roses (Jun 17, 2004)

Loren Pechtel said:
			
		

> ?????
> 
> For some reason I keep reading it as "rapper" instead of "raper"--how does that make me a bad person?



Joke, Loren, joke.  Though I am not personally a fan of rap . . .  *wink*

So, it looks like we have support for a Dark section.  I think we should do it as a seperate document if we do it though.  A lot of people, understanably, get nervous around the dark side of sex.


----------



## Ender7 (Jun 20, 2004)

A seperate evil guck would be the best.  You will not have to worry about ruining the original GUCK for some people and it allows you more creative freedom since it is a complete seperate document.


----------



## p0cky (Jun 21, 2004)

Ender7 said:
			
		

> A seperate evil guck would be the best.  You will not have to worry about ruining the original GUCK for some people and it allows you more creative freedom since it is a complete seperate document.




I guess that would make sense.
This is going to be fun... XD


----------



## Coriat (Jul 6, 2004)

*poke*

Alive around here?


----------



## Fieari (Jul 6, 2004)

Hm.  If there's going to be a seperate dark chapter or book or section or whatever, I may have something to contribute.  Basically, a really vile form of magic that works by destroying innocence, and the worse the destruction and the purer the original innocence, the more powerful.

I like my villains to be REALLY vile, that way when the heroes stop it, they're REALLY heroes.  It's easy to define yourself by who your enemies are, and as such, the worse the enemy, the better the hero.

The PrC would work by gaining caster levels twice as fast as a Wizard, but losing -all- free spells per day.  Spells per day would only be earned by doing horrible horrible things, and that goes for all that player's magic... having a single level of this class would make it impossible to cast spells even known before without doing something wicked to the innocent.  A true exchange of power for evil.


----------



## Loren Pechtel (Jul 6, 2004)

Fieari said:
			
		

> The PrC would work by gaining caster levels twice as fast as a Wizard, but losing -all- free spells per day.  Spells per day would only be earned by doing horrible horrible things, and that goes for all that player's magic... having a single level of this class would make it impossible to cast spells even known before without doing something wicked to the innocent.  A true exchange of power for evil.




         I don't think they should lose prior arcane casting abilities.

         I do like the idea, though, it would make a reason for the bad guy to do the evil he does.

         What are you thinking, various deeds are needed to recharge slots of various levels?

         However, it seems this isn't exactly on topic unless all your vile deeds are sexual in nature and I don't see enough range of sexual misconduct to go from level 0 to level 9, not to mention epic spells and higher level slots from ISC.


----------



## Fieari (Jul 6, 2004)

Well, the specific villain I had in mind for this was stealing children to rape them for his powers... I didn't mention it in so many words before because, let's face it.  It's REALLY squicky.


----------



## Loren Pechtel (Jul 25, 2004)

A spell I have been thinking of:

Flash:  Arcane 2
AOE:  One not-impotent male who finds the caster (race and gender) sexually attractive.
Range:  Short and requires a clear line of sight.
Duration:   1 round/level + special
Components:  S
Save:  Neg
SR: Yes

       The caster quickly exposes his/her genitals to the target.  This specifically requires a short exposure, simple nudity without removing/replacing something which blocks sight (stepping into view and back out is also ok) is not sufficient.  The target must have a clear view of the caster for this moment--the caster can't have cover or concealment in excess of 25%, nor be under a blur spell.  All squares between the caster and target must be clear.  (They may be occupied by transparent things, though.)

        If the target fails his save he will get a massive erection.  The size of this is 2 * square root(caster level + caster appearance mod) - target wisdom mod, expressed as a ratio to the target's normal erection size.  High wisdom targets will never end up smaller than normal even if this ratio is less than 1.  If apperance isn't being used, use the charisma mod instead.

        Erections larger than 2x normal will generally burst non-magical clothing, 3x normal will generally burst non-magical armor although chain won't burst until 4x.  Bursting armor inflicts a d6 in damage on the target.  Magical clothing and armor will resize itself and not be harmed.

        An erection 8x normal that remains confined will end up in the target's face and provide his opponents with a +4 cover bonus.  Unconfined erections will point forward, if they exceed 5 feet the target is considered to extend into the square in front for purposes of being attacked but not for purposes of attacking.  Said victim may choose to use one arm to lift his organ out of danger.  This ties up the arm (no shield or TWF) and provides his opponents with the cover bonus.

        While the spell normally lasts only 1 round/level, the erection will not fade so long as it's actively being used for sexual purposes.  A willing target may also choose to give up any portion of their wisdom bonus.  A willing target also adds 1 to the multiplier if the caster of the spell is the person he's about to have sex with.

        Note that this spell has no armor check penalty.  However, the caster must remove part of their armor to meet the requirements of the spell.  This takes 1/3 the time it would take to remove the armor, and that much time again to replace it.

        A female caster may flash her breasts instead for 1/2 effectiveness and the armor takes 1/4 of the time to totally remove.


----------



## Knight-of-Roses (Jul 31, 2004)

Amusing spell, but a bit too silly and math intensive for my tastes.

Wouldn't it be eaiser to just base the effect on a combine total of Level + App/Chr and make it a Will save to resist (that way, Wisdom is factored in)?

Circumstance penalties (or bonuses) could be applied based on the apporopriate to the setting the spell was used in.


----------



## Loren Pechtel (Aug 6, 2004)

Knight-of-Roses said:
			
		

> Amusing spell, but a bit too silly and math intensive for my tastes.
> 
> Wouldn't it be eaiser to just base the effect on a combine total of Level + App/Chr and make it a Will save to resist (that way, Wisdom is factored in)?
> 
> Circumstance penalties (or bonuses) could be applied based on the apporopriate to the setting the spell was used in.




        I used the square root as otherwise it gets totally insane at higher levels and I see no other way to make it reasonable at all levels.

        The reason for the wisdom is that I intended the effect to be variable--the worse your wisdom the more it's going to affect you.


----------



## Xeriar (Aug 7, 2004)

Loren Pechtel said:
			
		

> I used the square root as otherwise it gets totally insane at higher levels and I see no other way to make it reasonable at all levels.
> 
> The reason for the wisdom is that I intended the effect to be variable--the worse your wisdom the more it's going to affect you.





Well, everything gets insane at higher levels, though.  Just redo the scale so it takes longer.


----------



## the dark angel 1 (Aug 30, 2004)

I would just like to say that all of you working on this prodject are doing a
great job keep up the good work.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar (Mar 9, 2005)

WTH? This thing seems to be dead. So...

*Casts _ true thread resurrection_*

and furthermore....bumpbumpbump!


----------



## jstater (Mar 10, 2005)

It seems like things puttered out with the prestige classes. Are they a matter of conversion or creation? I wouldn't mind pitching in a bit.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar (Mar 11, 2005)

jstater said:
			
		

> It seems like things puttered out with the prestige classes. Are they a matter of conversion or creation? I wouldn't mind pitching in a bit.





I don't have any real idea as to what needs to be done, but you could always check things out here: http://www.netbook-of-uck.net/index.htm


----------



## Aquarius Alodar (Mar 16, 2005)

Ye gods! Not only has this thing died (yet again, AFAIK) it has also....slipped....*casts _bump thread_*


----------



## Aquarius Alodar (Mar 23, 2005)

*sigh* OK, I'm just a GUCK fan who's wondering if anyone's still breathing around here: if so, I'd like to know what's going on with the project, because the website doesn't seem to have been updated since '03. That, and the utter lack of activity in this thread all of a sudden.


----------



## devilish (Mar 23, 2005)

Aquarius Alodar said:
			
		

> *sigh* OK, I'm just a GUCK fan who's wondering if anyone's still breathing around here: if so, I'd like to know what's going on with the project, because the website doesn't seem to have been updated since '03. That, and the utter lack of activity in this thread all of a sudden.




Ditto -- Wouldn't mind ressurecting the project ( yes, I avoided using 
a possible Viagra reference) -- any idea who owns/operates/etc.


----------



## Knight-of-Roses (Mar 23, 2005)

*A new game in town*

You might want to check out:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/ERPG-GUCK/

It is a project with the same sort of goals.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar (Mar 24, 2005)

OK, enough beating around the bush. I am asking a direct question here to the current operator of the d20 GUCK project, if there still is one anymore: What is going on with the sudden total silence on both this project thread and the project website? If everyone lost interest, or had other things come up, or (third and most likely IMO) are currently overrun with the work of making the GUCK as such, I can understand. Basically, I'm just a GUCK fan trying to find out WTF HAS IT GONE SO QUIET AROUND HERE ALL OF A SUDDEN?


----------



## dnimby (Mar 30, 2005)

*Development MIA?*

Hey all. I've stumbled across the GUCK site a few days ago and I've been reading over the material. It looks a bit like things are dead, development-wise, though. Is anybody still working on this? If so, I'd be interested in throwing in my two bits worth, but it's something of a moot point if nobody else is working on this any more.


----------



## Sorn (Apr 1, 2005)

Greetings all...

I am part of the original dev-team, originally slated to do the final layout. I also procured a ton of artwork and the respective artist's permission to use it. On top of that, I sort of took on the website. I really should update that, but I have to find the account info first (computer crashed a while back).

Anyhow... the main question seems to be the current status of this project. Since there is no one person in charge, I can't really say. However, I have been involved with this project since the (almost) very beginning, so here's some history for you: 

There are always big spurts of activity, where a lot gets done. Then, all of a sudden, things quiet down for a few months. Some people lose interest, and move on. New people come in. The next spurt starts. Some new material gets added, some old material gets rewritten. Things quiet down again. Then, things pick up again. We finish several chapters, but then things bog down in minutia over spell X is more powerful than Magic Missile, or if Magic Item Y should be 1,500gp or 1,501gp. (This is exaggurated, but you get the idea). After several pages of minutia, many lose sight of the big picture and leave, or wait for new posts (which don't come for several months).

So, right now, we appear to be in a very big dry spell. The project might continue, or it might not. Contribute material, or go to the Yahoo Group posted above (haven't checked that one out yet). In any case, there's material available right now, so feel free to take up where we left off. I'll be monitoring the thread periodically, and I am still more than willing to put the layout together. Once I find the site info, I'll make sure to do an update. I am also thinking of actually putting a community site together to facilitate updates (and get an actual message board for development instead of having to use only one thread for everything).


----------



## Aquarius Alodar (Apr 1, 2005)

This report, sir, is very much appriciated. Thank you.


----------



## Bastoche (Apr 4, 2005)

Some lost interest when the book of erotic fantasy came out.

I think what's already available on the guck website is quite sufficient for a solid starup. Most of what we quategorized as "soft focus" is completed as usable as is. Those who want a more "hard focus" approach may need to rework adapt or plain create the missing parts.


----------



## Sorn (Apr 4, 2005)

Very true, Bastoche. 

As a side note, I am working on a new site, complete with its own forums. I think that a more focused approach will yield more results, instead of being buried in ENWorld's huge threadcount. I should have something presentable within the week, but since my work is moving to a new office this week, there might be some delays. I'll keep everybody posted.


----------



## Bastoche (Apr 5, 2005)

That's great! Although I haven't been active on that project in the last year, I'm still very interested in it. Can you email me an update? My email is still on the website.


----------



## Sorn (Apr 5, 2005)

As I said, the site is still under heavy construction and there's nothing to look at yet. At the moment, I am torn between using Mambo or LDU as the CMS system. Each have their own benefits (I am very familiar with Mambo, but LDU has better user management and some other neat features). 

I hope to have a new URL by the end of the week, so look here for a link.


----------



## Bastoche (Apr 6, 2005)

Cool. Thanks!


----------



## Sorn (Apr 6, 2005)

Well, I made some progress, and cut some corners. Certain features are not enabled yet, and there's still some (metaphorical) wet paint, but the new GUCK Development Site is open for business. 

The design will change over the next few days, and a few extra men options will appear (e.g. the downloads section is not working yet) over the course of the next week or two. There is also some housekeeping yet to do (e.g. taking comments out of the old body-text and turning them into actual comments, adding descriptions for the GUCK artwork, etc.).

However, I think we can get the ball rolling now, and open up the site:

http://guck.loricatus.com/

By all means, post in the forums. And if you run into any errors, please let me know ASAP.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar (Apr 6, 2005)

Bastoche said:
			
		

> Cool. Thanks!



What he said, because, among other things, there were somewhat scanty details on something that, from what I remember, would make a pretty sweet side-project - a plane of existence that looked like a hybrid transitive/outerplane- portrayed as spiritual sexuality incarnate, from where one could drop in on almost anywhere in the multiverse, with one stipulation- there had to be someone else at the destination performing some kind of sex act, else the transplanar teleportation would not work. Of course, I may be remembering this all wrong, anyway.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar (Apr 9, 2005)

OK, if anyone still wants to get involved in putting together the d20 GUCK, the link to the development site is in my sig.


----------



## EAD (Oct 12, 2006)

*What about this Spell*

Hello, this is my first time on this site(So be gentle  ). I have read the Guide dozens of time and I really liked it. So I hope you like this one for the book(Maybe be used as a curse)

Opposite Reborn
Transmutation
Level: 7
Components: V, S, M
Casting time: 1 action
Range: Medium (100f t. + 10ft./level)
Target: One Creature
Duration: Permanent
Saving Throw: Will negates
Spell Resistance: No

Transforms the target in child of the opposite sex and random race. After four rounds he/she becomes the age what he/she first was.
Also this happens:

1. The target will forget what he/she was. (no save)
2  Others, who know him/her forget what he/she was before the transmutation, as if he/she was always like this.(no save)
3. Has a new history.(Please help me with this one)

Random Races:

01-20 Elf
21-30 Dwarf
31-40 Halfling
41-50 Gnome
51-60 Half-Elf
61-70 Half-Orc
71-80 Half-Dryad
81-90 Half-Nymph
90-100 DM Chooses


Material Component: A little skirt or little pair of trousers.

Example: Grunt, a wizard cast this spell on EAD, and he(EAD)fails his saving throw(Oh...Did he   ). EAD becomes a little girl and rolls on the Random Races, and becomes a Half-Nymph. After four rounds, he become again 30 years old(He was that before the transformation.)

I hope that it was in good English.
Also I hope you all like this, please change things if you like and make it even better.


----------



## EAD (Oct 15, 2006)

*Wild Surges (Adult Wild Magic)*

You can also use the Wild Surges of Gypsyjinx
(They are unbelieveable real  )

Example: 

Wild Surges Affecting a Female Spellcaster :

45 Caster begins each conversation by saying "My breasts tells me..."

48 Caster bets her clothing that she can lift a horse over her head

178 Caster is immune to any and all sexually transmitted diseases(That's all the girls want)

Wild Surges Affecting a male Spellcaster :

24 Caster becomes an exact copy of the next woman he sleeps with

203 Caster refers his penis as his "better half"

171 Caster is naked exept for a carefully placed sock(Red hot Chilli Pepers style)


----------



## Selma (Jan 15, 2007)

Is this thread dead or something?  

1. Oh why, did it just died this thread???, when it became very interesting.
2. Where can I help with the ideas for GUCK???.
3. Can anyone use the Resurrect Spell on this thread?  .

What about this:

The PC must roll this also in the Character Generation:

The sexual orientation of the PC:

0-25: Hetero
26-50: Bi-Sexual
51-100: Gay/Lesbian

PS: What about clubs and shows???.


----------



## Griffith Dragonlake (Jan 16, 2007)

Selma said:
			
		

> The PC must roll this also in the Character Generation:
> 
> The sexual orientation of the PC:
> 
> ...



According to the d20 License guide, players get to choose character attributes like race, gender, social class etc.  I think sexual orientation would also fall under this category.  Basically one of the design decisions of D&D 3.x is "Player's Choice" rather than rolling whenever possible.

Having said that, I'm curious as to why you believe that 50% of all heroes are homosexual?


----------



## Selma (Jan 18, 2007)

*Some Heroes are*

Why I think that 50% are homosexual:

1. That's because they like to hold things that are large  
2. Perhaps, they feel more homosexual, but cannot go out of the closet, so they play to look and act as a hetero.(You don't have to shame for your orientation.)

Are there any homosexual or Lesbian RPG adventures for them to play???


----------



## Griffith Dragonlake (Jan 20, 2007)

Selma said:
			
		

> Are there any homosexual or Lesbian RPG adventures for them to play???



Take a look at Blue Rose….

http://bluerose.greenronin.com/


----------



## Cabral (Jan 23, 2007)

Selma said:
			
		

> Is this thread dead or something?
> 
> 1. Oh why, did it just died this thread???, when it became very interesting.



With adult themed threads there is often a refractory period following the climax ...


----------



## KaelemGaen (Feb 25, 2007)

I was wondering, is there yet another new site for this? Cause the Mumbo (mambo?) One is down now.  If so anyone got the link, I'm interested in this, I've got the BoEF but I didn't really like it, and I heard this one was the better of the tons of them around.


----------



## kolvar (Feb 25, 2007)

The netbook site is still online
http://netbook-of-uck.net/index.htm


----------



## Ironmouse (Apr 2, 2007)

Is this still active here?

Because I have issues about the transgender and the sex change spell. They don't make a lot of sense to me, as they are now.

The transgender spell basically seems to change the gender identity of the target. In the description it says, that an affected person will "adapt hair styles, clothing, manners, speech, and behaviors appropriate to his newly perceived outlook...".
This is only half of the truth. IRL, transsexual people almost always also try to alter their body (by hormones, surgery etc.).
In a world where magic exists, TS people (either natural or "made" by this spell) will also most likely seek out some kind of polymorph magic to make the body match the soul. The sex change spell can help here, or a well-known belt.
It might be noted that this can become a major goal in a character's life and a great motivator. It is in RL, after all.
It could also be noted that another casting of this spell might "cure" this condition (unless it's a species with more than two genders, then it's still random).

The sex change spell says the following: "Most likely, it will take the victim some time to get used to their new form, the social expectations thereof, etc."
That won't happen. The spell doesn't change the personality of the target (very few polymorphing spells actually do that), so the gender identity remains the same. That means, the character will most likely behave like under the influence of the transgender spell, unless it was TS before (in that case, it should also be immune to the confusion/insanity effect).
I suggest to put it in line with the baleful polymorph spell: If the subject remains in the new form for 24 consecutive hours, it must attempt a Will save. If the save fails, the spell also changes the gender identity of the target and it actually believes it belongs to the new gender. If the target already has the identity of the new form, it can voluntary fail the save. In that case, nothing happens.


----------

